# scammer alert! x member on here called apple.



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

have been asked by a friend to put this up on here.

member known as apple (now banned) then opend another account (talos) has scammed my friend out of alot of money. and has also scammed many other people!

any info about this tw*t please give as much info as poss. he needs to be stopped.

does anyone no his name?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

you sure its talos mate? i find that hard to believe from certain posts.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

lol so does this maen talos has been scamming people?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

yes 100% true!

he was loyal but now turned scammer. my friends 1st order was all ok. second big order. he had him over!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

i no apple is talos according to the mods. both accounts been closed!.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> yes 100% true!
> 
> he was loyal but now turned scammer. my friends 1st order was all ok. second big order. he had him over!


I think you should provide more information that 'had him over' mate, just because theres so many things which could have gone wrong which wasn't up to apple

maybe the post ****ed up, maybe the money never actually went through etc?

what happend?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> :lol:


this guy knows something :whistling:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ethan2009 said:


> i no apple is talos according to the mods. both accounts been closed!.


thats odd, isnt Talos the guy who was slating everyone for posting homebrew info for the old bill and apple was happy to almost give his address to the feds about how much homebrew he was making?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> this guy knows something :whistling:


Snitches get stitches :laugh:


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

1st order went through fine!

then he orderd a fair bit. he said he will post the goods out. he never did. so asked he said its been sent be with you soon...never turned up. contacted him no reply, then contacted on a diff email and replied to a new order off somone else (me)


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ethan2009 said:


> 1st order went through fine!
> 
> then he orderd a fair bit. he said he will post the goods out. he never did. so asked he said its been sent be with you soon...never turned up. contacted him no reply, then contacted on a diff email and replied to a new order off somone else (me)


Busted!


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Snitches get stitches :laugh:


so its fu*king good to get scammed then? if happend to you then you will look at it in a different way. so i take it you no him?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Get the email address he used for orders & you can find out where he was sending from.

He may have done his emailing from somewhere else, but I wouldn't have thought he'd go to another city just to email.

pm me.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Get the email address he used for orders & you can find out where he was sending from.
> 
> He may have done his emailing from somewhere else, but I wouldn't have thought he'd go to another city just to email.
> 
> pm me.


if he had gone on that email using 3 different pc's wouldnt you get all 3 addresses?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> if he had gone on that email using 3 different pc's wouldnt you get all 3 addresses?


bro email dan he asked me to tell you.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

to the pm's thanks for the info.sorry i have run out of pm's

but i now no his name phillip clarke

he used philip mitchel on the email talos but if his fb account is under phillip clarke then thats got to be his name you think? the payment for the stuff went to a mr a owens though.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

reply to a pm

no bud the payment was sent to a owens?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ethan2009 said:


> so its fu*king good to get scammed then? if happend to you then you will look at it in a different way. so i take it you no him?


It really depends on what you mean by i know him


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> if he had gone on that email using 3 different pc's wouldnt you get all 3 addresses?


The I/P address should be the same, unless he's very clever(doubtful) a crim, or using the encrypted emails.

Forgot to mention that to you Ethan, if it was safe mail, then it's hugely hard to track.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ethan2009 said:


> bro email dan he asked me to tell you.


Done mate


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

latblaster said:


> The I/P address should be the same, unless he's very clever(doubtful) a crim, or using the encrypted emails.
> 
> Forgot to mention that to you Ethan, if it was safe mail, then it's hugely hard to track.


what is safemail mate?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

it is safe mail bud :cursing:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dont know if talos is the original 'apple' or if he's just trying to make some money from saying he is, but I PM'd him a few weeks ago because I had a feeling from his avi and some of the stuff he was saying that he was apple.

So I asked him and he said he was apple.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ethan2009 said:


> reply to a pm
> 
> no bud the payment was sent to a owens?


andrew .


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Matt 1 said:


> I think you should provide more information that 'had him over' mate, just because theres so many things which could have gone wrong which wasn't up to apple
> 
> maybe the post ****ed up, maybe the money never actually went through etc?
> 
> what happend?


Why try defend someone you dont know? Because if you do know him i'd like to know where the fcuk he and my mates money has gone.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

apple . talos , he all so had an account on here name was rolex ...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Talos was the one who signed up for a few months back, real cocky attitude came across as a right cnut, posted up pics of his pharma gear every week to get sales, last I heard he got banned


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I can confirm i have never heard/known of this guy they speak off..i only laughed because i find this type of threads amusing


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've seen a member on another site with the avi that Talos had of the face in an embossed mask, might be a coincidence tho.

Think it was GH15, but am not certain, not saying that site is dodgy at all.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

@latblaster someone asked him that once, he said he copied it, so maybe he is a member on gh15, I new there was something ****ish about him


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

hopefully u catch this **** hate scammers!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i first knew who rolex was when he started posting in here saying 'tbo' and 'warter' which is exactly what apple did. it was fvcking obvious talos was apple aswell.

was he selling his own sh1t to lads on here?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> he used philip mitchel on the email


I knew it.......










Don't trust this guy pmsl


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope you track this SOB down surely if you have bank details use the sort code to trace where the account is held and shut the MOFO down.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

the guy had/has accounts on nearly every forum!. keep digging guys need this fuc*er bringing down!.


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I can confirm i have never heard/known of this guy they speak off..i only laughed because i find this type of threads amusing


Whats funny about people getting conned? Name and shame i say


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It's not the same guy who lived in some exotic island who also got banned is it?


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

What did people buy from him ?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> andrew .


sorry mate no pms left. not sure if its andrew just says a owens..where did you get the name andrew?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Its all right saying your 'gonna bring him down' but he can just start up another username and do the same again on various forums.

Chances of getting any money back are extremely slim imo. Just like everything you take your chance, getting ripped off is a big chance.

Dont get me wrong I agree with you guys, but realistically whats going to come of this, are the UK-M vigilante squad going to turn up at his door and kick his head in?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Its all right saying your 'gonna bring him down' but he can just start up another username and do the same again on various forums.
> 
> Chances of getting any money back are extremely slim imo. Just like everything you take your chance, getting ripped off is a big chance.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I agree with you guys, but realistically whats going to come of this, are the UK-M vigilante squad going to turn up at his door and kick his head in?


no but a nasty fcuker might


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

you can usually track where someone lives from surname, initial and bank details. You have to pay but you could locate the person where the money went to


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Guvnor said:


> What did people buy from him ?


he came across as very well informed and knowledgable.... well in homebrewing anyway, thats was what most of his posts i read was about, so people trusted him i guess, its the 1st time iv read this thread didnt no it was running or this what what he was upto.

its weird how even tho members get banned, when they come back under another name there always get sniffed out.

shot himself in the foot realy, he could of easily of kept his customers happy, why rip a few orders off and end up going down in flames, stupid.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

All l can say is dont trust anonymous memebers on an internet forum with your hard earned cash....

As much as l would like to see him get a slap for scamming people, bottom line is you pays your money, you takes your chance.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Guvnor said:


> What did people buy from him ?


Bespoke personal training and meal plans.

Wtf do you think they bought from him?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> no but a nasty fcuker might


You hiring yourself out as a dirtyharry type ewen?

If anyone gets a real name for him use this handy site http://www.192.com/


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

He looked a skinny wee pr**k, he'd get bent all shapes by most on here... :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> You hiring yourself out as a dirtyharry type ewen?
> 
> If anyone gets a real name for him use this handy site http://www.192.com/


no he had hair .


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

real name on where the payments went is andrew owens based in leicester does anyone have a facebook who can look this up?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

stone14 said:


> .


..


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> ..


...


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

ethan2009 said:


> real name on where the payments went is andrew owens based in leicester does anyone have a facebook who can look this up?


Just looked this up on 192.com. Andrew Owens is a footballer who plays for leic. Am sure its not the same guy.

Couldn't see anything on FB.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I've seen a member on another site with the avi that Talos had of the face in an embossed mask, might be a coincidence tho.
> 
> Think it was GH15, but am not certain, not saying that site is dodgy at all.


it was me asked him , he ripped it off a mod on the steroid .com forums called marcus300 , marcus300 is a very respected mod /member and the 2 ppl are not the same.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

surely andrew owens is a pretty common name


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Just looked this up on 192.com. Andrew Owens is a footballer who plays for leic. Am sure its not the same guy.
> 
> Couldn't see anything on FB.


the name is defo andrew ownes and the bank account is in leicester :confused1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lew1s.w said:


> Whats funny about people getting conned? Name and shame i say


I'll tell ya whats funny..

The internet is full of wronguns..the items op was buying i assume you cant get them from your local pharmacy..theres always an element of risk exchanging money with faceless people..some people are always too quick to trust and expect the best customer service from what is essentially a drug dealer its the internet ffs

And if you believe that i actually know the guy then its even funnier


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Just looked this up on 192.com. Andrew Owens is a footballer who plays for leic. Am sure its not the same guy.
> 
> Couldn't see anything on FB.


Combo breaker


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> the name is defo andrew ownes and the bank account is in leicester :confused1:


That could be where the account was opened mate,not necessarily where he lives.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

100% guarantee he is Reading this thread


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

ethan2009 said:


> the name is defo andrew ownes and the bank account is in leicester :confused1:


Well if you have a/c details then he can be tracked, unless he is a professional conman.

You need to have contacts in Leicester to dig him out.


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

If you made a bank transfer of funds into another account; advise the bank it was a scam. They will sometimes reverse the transaction.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> That could be where the account was opened mate,not necessarily where he lives.


true true


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> 100% guarantee he is Reading this thread


So you know him too?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Any of you/the mods have an old picture of him anywhere? can you see his old posts or anything. remember he used to post photos a fair bit? Could be able to find him from the photos?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

A.OWENS (20-50-36, 83523756)

if any use to anyone lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Any of you/the mods have an old picture of him anywhere? can you see his old posts or anything. remember he used to post photos a fair bit? Could be able to find him from the photos?


Will try and have a dig about when l get 5 mins but TBH l am pretty sure he was more carefull than to give too much away.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ethan2009 said:


> A.OWENS (20-50-36, 83523756)
> 
> if any use to anyone lol


Unless you want to transfer more of your hard earned cash to him


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> 100% guarantee he is Reading this thread


i bloody hope he is so he no's whats coming!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

wipe ya mouth and move on mate, i can't imagine it was an amount off money worth the aggro and stress. its not nice to be spun and feels personal i understand this

so depending on the amounts you or your friend have been taken for, would dictate for me the amount of energy spent on it. if we talking a few hundred pounds forget it an move, some things can wind up getting far too messy with many variables that can bite ya on the ass. if we talking big amounts of money then maybe there is little choice but to try and get it back.

i would hope you didnt send a person 1000,s

and to be fair it wouldnt matter how hard you hit him, money does not fall out of peoples ears


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> wipe ya mouth and move on mate, i can imagine it was an amount off money worth the aggro and stress. its not nice to be spun and feels personal i understand this
> 
> so depending on the amounts you or your friend have been taken for, would dictate for me the amount of energy spent on it. if we talking a few hundred pounds forget it an move, some things can wind up getting far too messy with many variables that can bite ya on the ass. if we talking big amounts of money then maybe there is little choice but to try and get it back.
> 
> ...


This is sound advice


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Will try and have a dig about when l get 5 mins but TBH l am pretty sure he was more carefull than to give too much away.


Cheers mate. I remember he posted a few photos of his face, he had a shaved head, sure he put one up where there was a kid in the photo too. Remember there was the worst laminate flooring ive ever seen in his house :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well his e mail doesnt correspond to anything any one has posted TBH.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Mars said:


> Why try defend someone you dont know? Because if you do know him i'd like to know where the fcuk he and my mates money has gone.


Im not on anyones side lol, just laying out all posibilties pal


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

true mate and its not about the money to be honest its the fact of being had over the feeling is not nice!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Knew he was full of it, had him pegged as a troll on one of his 'threads' as having been here before and chucked off but couldn't think of the name. Can spot these cnuts a mile off. Ratty f**ker he was too if he was pulled up on something. Wasnt it him who was posting then deleting the posts shortly afterwards having insulting people? Ser included!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

jake87 said:


>


Fking hell, he wants to lay off the test, his eyebrows are growing out of control !!!!


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

this pic should help alot if he is on facebook or any other site like that?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

jake87 said:


>


where you get this from mate?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

do photos from phones not leave a footprint somehow of where they are taken ? or was the info i read on this complete bs ?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

jake87 said:


>


moral of this story..... NEVER TRUST A GUY IN REEBOK CLASSICS!!!! especially ones who claim to own a rolex.......


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jake87 said:


>


Where did you get this from mate?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Id just give it up mate, I know its sh1t to be dealt a wrong turn "Well I dont cos im careful who I trust" lol but like said its the chances you take on the net.

wish there wasnt ppl like this arround and we could trust everyone 100%, id be making 1000 pound orders then lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lucanuk said:


> do photos from phones not leave a footprint somehow of where they are taken ? or was the info i read on this complete bs ?


Depends if geotagging is enabled mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> A.OWENS (20-50-36, 83523756)
> 
> if any use to anyone lol


Sound, I'll pass them onto my friend


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Could be a fake picture too I am guessing. But that sucks, feel sorry for you guys who lost good coin on some scammer. Is there not a name and shame website these days?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

'apple' made this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/162057-got-700-spend-watch.html

Asking for 700pound watches, seemed to have a bit of interest in it

got banned

next user name 'rolex'


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

its a Barclays account

Other names Ian Price/Fred Skelly/TRT King/Frankie

This guy is the one who made prestige labs and scammed quite a few people on *****


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

If you go through his posts I also remember apple mention the gym he went to


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

He has an iPhone so a good chance he has GPS locations stored in the EXIF data of the image, the original pic will ave this info, I've tried the ones posted but they don't have any GPS info in it.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

strongr said:


> He has an iPhone so a good chance he has GPS locations stored in the EXIF data of the image, the original pic will ave this info, I've tried the ones posted but they don't have any GPS info in it.


he claimed to have both Ipad and iphone, looking through his started threads


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

heres the cnut .looks hard as fook in this one..


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

jake87 said:


>


Be careful!

Looks a bit of a bruiser:lol:


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Usually with things like this it catches up with them.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

that picture was posted under his apple user name. it was a progress thread


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

> "What goes around , comes around, and payback often hurts"


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

jake87 said:


> that picture was posted under his apple user name. it was a progress thread


yeah, have i missed something?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

so we now know his name, his bank account details, what he looks like, what trainers he wears and what brand of toothpaste he uses


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> cheers mate 77i have thought about it tbo and i think at my weight and genetics i would do very well ,no being big headed or anything but i train in a big health club sort of gym (village hotel) and there is not a single person in there near my shape or leaness so i think i have something good to work with regarding genetics
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/166532-apple-road-13-stone-8-bf-2.html
> 
> top of page 2


WHY THE **** has he got hair gel


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

TG123 said:


> so we now know his name, his bank account details, what he looks like, what trainers he wears and what brand of toothpaste he uses


also that he uses hair gel but not on his head


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

lucanuk said:


> also that he uses hair gel but not on his head


also seems he shops at CO-OP (looking at pics of food packages he bought)

need to find a health club gym which has suana, steam room, pool and a co-op within a 5mile radius


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Theres only 25 village hotels across the country

http://www.village-hotels.co.uk/?gclid=CJynjsmDrLQCFTDMtAodrwYA8Q

the search narrows


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> just too add the last two weeks been doing alot of swimming after my workouts
> 
> i tend to do 10 25m under warter lenths and 20 normal breast stoke 25m lenths
> 
> ...


Sounds like he will be swimming 25meters down shortly !!


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> cheers mate 77i have thought about it tbo and i think at my weight and genetics i would do very well ,no being big headed or anything but i train in a big health club sort of gym (village hotel) and there is not a single person in there near my shape or leaness so i think i have something good to work with regarding genetics
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/166532-apple-road-13-stone-8-bf-2.html
> 
> top of page 2


his room mate is a man,he uses cloegate tooth paste,gel on the bathroom counter so def shares with a man,likes lace curtains Hmmm!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> yeah, have i missed something?


i had 3 people quoting me asking where i found the picture, by the time i replied there were about 10 more replies, it wasnt aimed at you


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

http://regex.info/exif.cgi

exif viewer


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> Theres only 25 village hotels across the country
> 
> http://www.village-hotels.co.uk/?gclid=CJynjsmDrLQCFTDMtAodrwYA8Q
> 
> the search narrows


if hes watching this he will be thinking oh ****...... haha


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

jake87 said:


> i had 3 people quoting me asking where i found the picture, by the time i replied there were about 10 more replies, it wasnt aimed at you


Oh no I wasn't asking where you got it from, I got another pic from same thread 

thought maybe I had the wrong guy lol


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

best of luck, hope ya find the scumbag, keep digging and im sure you'll finnd him, dealt with my fair share of rippers on forums and its suprising how much stuff you can find if you put in the time


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

hang on a fvcking second...

what time does the clock say in that picture?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> if hes watching this he will be thinking oh ****...... haha


well the bank account said leicster didnt it?

Holiday Inn Leicester

129 St. Nicholas Circle

Leicester

Leicestershire

LE1 5LX

'Our fantastic facilities include: Air conditioned Gymnasium, Heated Swimming Pool with children area, Sauna, Steam room & Spa pool'

all of which apple said he used at his gym.. and this is in leicestershire

possible


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

http://www.village-hotels.co.uk/hotels/nottingham/welcome

best match for the gym


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> well the bank account said leicster didnt it?
> 
> Holiday Inn Leicester
> 
> ...


ring it asking for a member by the names in earlier posts saying he`s left his protein can you leave it behind counter for him .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jake87 said:


> hang on a fvcking second...
> 
> what time does the clock say in that picture?


Dunno...why?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I was in a pretty poor mood before I read this thread. UK-M detective's on the fcuking case, love it, pmsl.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Give me his email addresses and Ill see if my idea will work


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

MI6 has fvck all on you lot :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

should be looking for missing kids not wasting this talent on baldy numb nuts


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

all this for 10 amps of sust 250 .. :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Malibu said:


> its a Barclays account
> 
> Other names Ian Price/Fred Skelly/TRT King/Frankie
> 
> This guy is the one who made prestige labs and scammed quite a few people on *****


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

No Dave Campbell then ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> No Dave Campbell then ?


not your regular vance miller either lol


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> No Dave Campbell then ?


Prob has quite a few different accounts but those are 'sellers'

To get the persons details we need somone who works at barcleys to do a search


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol i thought that pic was a joke...skinny little runt!!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks like Louis Spence


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

LER said:


> all this for 10 amps of sust 250 .. :lol:


10amps of sust? Where you get that from? X that by 100 then add 100 boxes of alpha clen !


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Malibu said:


> Give me his email addresses and Ill see if my idea will work


Whats the idea?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

jake87 said:


> hang on a fvcking second...
> 
> what time does the clock say in that picture?


And what about the badge on his Nikes?

You're all f*cked if it's Juventus or something.

Could mean going through the Italian phone book looking for all the hotels with saunas over there.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> 10amps of sust? Where you get that from? X that by 100 then add 100 boxes of alpha clen !


Fvcking hell,he's shafted you. No wonder you're not happy mate


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ethan2009 said:


> 10amps of sust? Where you get that from? X that by 100 then add 100 boxes of alpha clen !


how much £££ was parted??


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

the moral of the story is dont make massive purchases online.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> the moral of the story is dont make massive purchases online.


Massive purchases online are fine, just depends what your buying.

No fvckin way would I do a faceless transaction for a large amount of money trading in illegal items, that's asking for trouble


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

I always thought that apple was prestige health care , if so isnt he selling on face book but a diffrent lab ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WillOdling said:


> Massive purchases online are fine, just depends what your buying.
> 
> No fvckin way would I do a faceless transaction for a large amount of money trading in illegal items, that's asking for trouble


hang on , not all drug dealers are scammers .

i know a few and they are decent folk .


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

WillOdling said:


> Massive purchases online are fine, just depends what your buying.
> 
> No fvckin way would I do a faceless transaction for a large amount of money trading in illegal items, that's asking for trouble


agreed. convalescing from open wallet surgery myself but i was stupid and desperate lol


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> hang on , not all drug dealers are scammers .
> 
> i know a few and they are decent folk .


I never said they were.

I know some too and they are decent guys, but that's the difference, we know who we are dealing with personally.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WillOdling said:


> I never said they were.
> 
> I know some too and they are decent guys, but that's the difference, we know who we are dealing with personally.


who am i kidding drug dealers are nasty fcukers not exactly the type to go ring the church bells on a sunday or get a part time job as a flower arranger :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

so whats the actual outcome from this thread?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> so whats the actual outcome from this thread?


dont buy off apple .


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

how much money are we talking here?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

WillOdling said:


> Looks like Louis Spence


Sounds like this fella's 4rse raped a few blokes too.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

He looks a bit of a loon from those pics... I'd go mob handed if you ever track him down!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

pugster said:


> how much money are we talking here?


Apple took his lunch money and he doesn't want his mummy to find out


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ethan2009 said:


> the name is defo andrew ownes and the bank account is in leicester :confused1:


Well the info l am getting relates to an address on the wirral now.

Oh and not in the name of owens either.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U lot only just realised that apples a scam - fcuking £600 for an iphone!!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Fckin horrible Cnut I hope he dies of an infection from his own home brew fckin d1ckhead If there's 1 thing I hate, it's rogues I genuinely hope something bad happens to him


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U lot only just realised that apples a scam - fcuking £600 for an iphone!!


Now get your coat and f*ck off you've clearly had too much mulled wine :laugh:


----------



## Ian69 (Oct 23, 2011)

The guy "talos" came across a 100% bell end in every thread he posted in. I tend not to trust bell ends with my money.

If I was giving over £000's of my hard earned I would only do it face to face even if it meant a good few hours drive.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wonder what apple bough with the money he scammed, if hes from the Wirral, he probaly bought a Mansion


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

That's kinda bs makes me cringe. Hate scammers. Puts doubt into anyone wanting to order stuff.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

barsnack said:


> wonder what apple bough with the money he scammed, if hes from the Wirral, he probaly bought a Mansion


Maybe the "iv got £700 to buy a watch with" thread had something to do with it!? :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> Maybe the "iv got £700 to buy a watch with" thread had something to do with it!? :lol:


never saw the thread if it exists, but that money cuold hve been spent better...Primark having a good sale at the minute, just bought a few tshirts in kids sizes, bulking in few weeks so need to highlight me assets


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Team Ukmuscle get your pitchfolks ready!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

He lives in Birkenhead. I am a Birkenhead boy and can find his address if need be. I do know a Philly Clarke, not sure if it is the same one tho.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well the info l am getting relates to an address on the wirral now.
> 
> Oh and not in the name of owens either.


Milkster, Birkenhead, correct?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Milkster, Birkenhead, correct?


No mate not quite.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> No mate not quite.


Fckin Rock Ferry? Tell me and I'll find him.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Is there no way of getting his address from paypal?as you have to verify it,don't you?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Fckin Rock Ferry? Tell me and I'll find him.


LOL go get im boy!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Fckin Rock Ferry? Tell me and I'll find him.


No mate nearer the tunnel l think.

I cant go giving out addresses for various reasons but things are popping up tonight that are ringing alarm bells.

WHo ever " apple " was he is a very very clever man by the looks of it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I know a Philly Clarke. He lives right by where I grew up. I grew up by Birkenhead Docks mate. He lives by there, I know he does. CH41 8D*


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Bank Name Sort Code Address

BARCLAYS BANK PLC 205036

Equivalent Codes:

20-50-36

20 50 36 LISCARD

Leicestershire, LE87 2BB, Phone: (845) 7555555,

Leicester

England

His bank is in Leicester, a Barclays.

I know leicester a little bit, I spent a couple of weeks there in total this year because my wife was going to take over a brothel there in Fosse Rd North, from a madam called P Marta.

His IP address won't tell you anything, it will be a DHCP address given out by his wireless router, something like 192.168.something.something

He's got a face which shows a lifetime of bad character, is no stranger to the sunbed, and favours DHT-type steroids.

If photos have GPS information, you can open them in "Picassa", then click "locate with google earth". You fly in from outer space, then land on a street in Leicester or Birkenhead.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Liscard, interesting.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> I know a Philly Clarke. He lives right by where I grew up. I grew up by Birkenhead Docks mate. He lives by there, I know he does. CH41 8D*


Not the name l got nor the postcode mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not the name l got nor the postcode mate.


OK, Milky, thanks mate. Hate cun ts likw this though.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

If he's reading this thread I bet his ar5e has fallen out


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

No GPS information in the photo - at least not now



Picassa is great. Before Mrs Z came out as being "bi", I could work out which girl she was staying with from the GPS info in her photos.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> OK, Milky, thanks mate. Hate cun ts likw this though.


Yeah l know mate bang out of order



WillOdling said:


> If he's reading this thread I bet his ar5e has fallen out


Pretty confident he IS reading this thread mate and probably laughing his cock off TBH. We are non the wiser as to who or where he is.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

If he is reading this:-

You know who I am, Gags Hill, come and try to sell bunk gear in the Venture and you'll get your fckin head ripped off, Pencil Neck.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> Yeah l know mate bang out of order
> 
> Pretty confident he IS reading this thread mate and probably laughing his cock off TBH. We are non the wiser as to who or where he is.


Your probably right mate, I bet someone will find him though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WillOdling said:


> Your probably right mate, I bet someone will find him though


And if they do l would love them to post pics on here of him in the ambulance, but think on, this fella may have contacts and may not be the scrawny little tw*t you all think he is.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> If he is reading this:-
> 
> You know who I am, Gags Hill, come and try to sell bunk gear in the Venture and you'll get your fckin head ripped off, Pencil Neck.


Have you studied the pics of him ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> Have you studied the pics of him ?


No, where are they? He reckons he knows me from a PM, contacted me straight away once I posted up where I am from, I fcked him off. He knows me and I'm sure I know him.

Word of warning : careful though, Birkenhead boys are rough cun ts and hunt in packs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

PM from Apple:-

haha i see your from gags hill mate lmfao i know eevryone in birkenhead my famlily lived corpo road from 1960 till now mate ...whats your name fella?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> No, where are they? He reckons he knows me from a PM, contacted me straight away once I posted up where I am from, I fcked him off. He knows me and I'm sure I know him.
> 
> Word of warning : careful though, Birkenhead boys are rough cun ts and hunt in packs.


In this thread mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Out of curiousity does anyone recognise the tracksuit he is wearing ?

Is it a team one or a branded one maybe ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Corpo Rd = Corporation Road, Birkenhead - where I grew up, rough as fck, if anyone is going to take this lad on, be prepped.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Barcelona trackies mate, so no luck there.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

If you find him I'm hiring you as a personal assassin.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Milky, don't know him from the pics but that isn't surprising as I have lived in Bhead for 20 years....


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

UK-M shutdown after angry roided up monsters kill scam artist for not sending their test :whistling:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hate scamers


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OP how long have you waited for your delivery out of curiousity ?

@ethan2009


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

He's got a northern head. I can say that as a fellow northerner who now lives darn sarf.

You don't see many faces like that down here, unless they're trying to cadge money on the street.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is there a village gym thing on the wirral do you think ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I doubt anyone from here is going to hunt the guy down..half of you been watching the film taken2 and got gassed up lol...hes getting ready for a bumper xmas as we speak..


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Milky said:


> Is there a village gym thing on the wirral do you think ?


bin there myself ....in Bromborough


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The Village, Bromborough, posh hotel type of gym for gaylords.

http://www.village-hotels.co.uk/hotels/wirral/welcome


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I doubt anyone from here is going to hunt the guy down..half of you been watching the film taken2 and got gassed up lol...hes getting ready for a bumper xmas as we speak..


You're a helpful cvnt arent you :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Philly Clarke @ Tranmere

Texts sent, lets see if I can find address. Not sure at moment.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You're a helpful cvnt arent you :lol:


Im surrounded by a bunch of columbos, poirots and Inspector clouseaus :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im surrounded by a bunch of columbos, poirots and Inspector clouseaus :lol:


Just call us M.I.Muscle


----------



## Dick_Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

I can tell you that what I bought from him was shipped from the Liverpool area when he went by the name of Frankie.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

had me over for 3x bottles of T500 a year ago too he swore he had sendt them.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dick_Richie said:


> I can tell you that what I bought from him was shipped from the Liverpool area when he went by the name of Frankie.


Another name in the hat.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Dick_Richie said:


> I can tell you that what I bought from him was shipped from the Liverpool area when he went by the name of Frankie.


how long it take to get to you mate..


----------



## Dick_Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

Took about 3 days to receive, still got 40ml of his test hept left now. Lab was known as prestige healthcare about 10 months ago.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im surrounded by a bunch of columbos, poirots and Inspector clouseaus :lol:


What about the best of them all? Inspector gadget... go go gadget scambuster!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Another name in the hat.


frankie was prestige labs i think mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lucanuk said:


> frankie was prestige labs i think mate


Was Apple in some way associated to this lab them or just a sales man ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@kev_1664

apple by another name.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Was Apple in some way associated to this lab them or just a sales man ?


not that im aware of mate, but i guess is posible, lab had a good rep quality wise then just stoped delivering so built up a customer base then chored them all, worth thinking about i guess with all these new labs poping up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> @kev_1664
> 
> apple by another name.


Why do you say that mate ?


----------



## Dick_Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

Milky said:


> Was Apple in some way associated to this lab them or just a sales man ?


He claimed to be owner, brewer, postage handler, a full one man band operation until things went wrong, then other people were to blame like payment receivers.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm convinced it is him. I'm still trying to trace him down BTW.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Was Apple in some way associated to this lab them or just a sales man ?


i had a talk with him long ago he makes the stuff at first i thought it was really nice gear, everyone said it had a good rep i got some gear from him for a good price, then after that all my orders started not showing up him blaming customs etc... He makes it him self its homebrew and its called Prestige HealthCare UK if i dont remember wrong.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Mental thread this is, almost one year ago he was in a competiton with me and a few of the lads on here, we all paid a fiver to enter it, I forget the guy that took the payments now because he closed his account, Milky was a judge, tail of ten men or something like that it was called.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Would surprise me if it was he was also @FrankDangermouse another scamming Cnut on here!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Post is slow this time of year.

I remember a similar thread last year.

Some guy started shouting scammer about a feller who he bought a phone off. Apple phone coincidentally.

Cant remember the outcome, but either a casual post worker nicked it, or it arrived late due to christmas post.

Not saying that is the case here, but just rambling really


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Post is slow this time of year.
> 
> I remember a similar thread last year.
> 
> ...


yeah agreed mate i just waited 14 days for a next day delivery from major store, milky did ask the guy but dont think he replyed as yet how long he has been waiting, although it seems he is not alone in being taken by this guy


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Having just seen what your mate purchased, have to say it mate he's a bit dumb! Who buys that sorta quantity from someone they only know through a forum FFS! It's not nice or right he got scammed but was kinda askin for it.

Just saying.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Do a google on Prestige Healthcare UK and a few interesting posts come up on some other sites

Looks like he also called himself Ned Kelly ... the man has a sense of humour anyway !


----------



## sbr (Sep 9, 2009)

if apple is frankie/prestige health care, he also scammed a friend of mine.

Ive just looked up the whois data for his latest website Prestige-Healthcare.eu, but nothing shows up, but a google search takes you to more reports of scamming and another name, Josh Cooper from York.

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/http-wwwprestige-healthcareeu-escrofraudliarrobber-c608395.html

I then found another link to his first website frankie-healthcare.co.uk. This time another name, Billy King.

http://www.123-reg.co.uk/order?action=whois&page=whois&domain=frankie-healthcare.co.uk


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Ignore this. I didn't realise there was 15 pages to this thread.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

sbr said:


> if apple is frankie/prestige health care, he also scammed a friend of mine.
> 
> Ive just looked up the whois data for his latest website Prestige-Healthcare.eu, but nothing shows up, but a google search takes you to more reports of scamming and another name, Josh Cooper from York.
> 
> ...


The fact is he'll have multiple aliases, multiple email addresses, possibly multiple forum ID's, and probably more than one bank account....


----------



## Dick_Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

I cannot reiterate this enough if this new guy you are talking about is apple, who 100% was/is Frankie then for the first few months your orders will arrive with freebies. You WILL sing his praises, others will become confident and put in big orders and the scamming will commence. A few orders will trickle through to keep peoples good comments coming through but the large majority will not get their orders, then boom he's gone along with all your money. This is how it always happens, it's his M.O.

Seen this guy do it 3 times now under 3 different names, Ned Kelly being another one of his names. One things for sure it'll happen again.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What's the world coming to when you can't even trust drug-dealers.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im surrounded by a bunch of columbos, poirots and Inspector clouseaus :lol:


sherlock holes too, squire...


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

He kind of looks like a scammer from a while back called Hunter or the Hunter, or something along those lines. Does this fella have real bad spelling?


----------



## Dick_Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

OrganicSteel said:


> He kind of looks like a scammer from a while back called Hunter or the Hunter, or something along those lines. Does this fella have real bad spelling?


Awful spelling.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Dick_Richie said:


> Awful spelling.


It's probably the same ****ing guy then. Couldn't spell for ****.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/64764-just-started-new-lab.html

Similar grammar to this?


----------



## Dick_Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

OrganicSteel said:


> It's probably the same ****ing guy then. Couldn't spell for ****.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/64764-just-started-new-lab.html
> 
> Similar grammar to this?


Yeah that's the same kind of errors I've seen all to often.


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

This might be a stupid idea and if it is disregard. But wouldn't ultimate payback for something like this be to forward him onto the men in blue? I mean if multiple people have been scammed and they all make a report, along with the dealing he is doing which is not allowed I assume he would get busted royally. I know in the UK personal use is fine but distribution is another matter. If this a$$hole is scamming would it not be best just to stop him in his tracks?

Again maybe I am not seeing what the negative in all of this is.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sprayer said:


> This might be a stupid idea and if it is disregard. But wouldn't ultimate payback for something like this be to forward him onto the men in blue? I mean if multiple people have been scammed and they all make a report, along with the dealing he is doing which is not allowed I assume he would get busted royally. I know in the UK personal use is fine but distribution is another matter. If this a$$hole is scamming would it not be best just to stop him in his tracks?
> 
> Again maybe I am not seeing what the negative in all of this is.


If the UKM detective crew can't track him down, the police have got NO chance.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sprayer said:


> This might be a stupid idea and if it is disregard. But wouldn't ultimate payback for something like this be to forward him onto the men in blue? I mean if multiple people have been scammed and they all make a report, along with the dealing he is doing which is not allowed I assume he would get busted royally. I know in the UK personal use is fine but distribution is another matter. If this a$$hole is scamming would it not be best just to stop him in his tracks?
> 
> Again maybe I am not seeing what the negative in all of this is.


Nobody likes a grass.


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> If the UKM detective crew can't track him down, the police have got NO chance.


hahaha

Huntingground - Never heard that phrase before?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

hes from Birkenhead


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

sprayer said:


> This might be a stupid idea and if it is disregard. But wouldn't ultimate payback for something like this be to forward him onto the men in blue? I mean if multiple people have been scammed and they all make a report, along with the dealing he is doing which is not allowed I assume he would get busted royally. I know in the UK personal use is fine but distribution is another matter. If this a$$hole is scamming would it not be best just to stop him in his tracks?
> 
> Again maybe I am not seeing what the negative in all of this is.


You dont grass, you put them under some instead


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sprayer said:


> hahaha
> 
> Huntingground - Never heard that phrase before?


What phrase?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> hes from Birkenhead


Correct, where are you from mate? Love the avi pic. No real pics


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> What phrase?


the grass


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Correct, where are you from mate? Love the avi pic. No real pics


liverpool, nar i dont have a camera, just got my kid a ipad for xmas so might through a pic up after xmas, not looking my best at the moment tho haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> liverpool, nar i dont have a camera, just got my kid a ipad for xmas so might through a pic up after xmas, not looking my best at the moment tho haha


Sound, thought you was taking the pi ss.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Apple you say? Scamming people?

Damn you Steve jobs!!


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Sound, thought you was taking the pi ss.


taking the **** over what, confused? lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i streeviewed corporation road and have never seen so many houses with sheet metal windows and doors


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Seen a fair few people hunting this same guy on a popular review site.....from what I understand this guy could make good quality gear which people loved....was knowledgeable too. Why the fck would you ruin things for? Looks like his days are numbered anyways right now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jake87 said:


> i streeviewed corporation road and have never seen so many houses with sheet metal windows and doors


Birkenhead docks, where I grew up, pros and smack. A fckin tough place, I am a tough lad but no fun going out every weekend knowing that there would be murder with different groups of lads.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr-Fizzle said:


> Seen a fair few people hunting this same guy on a popular review site.....from what I understand this guy could make good quality gear which people loved....was knowledgeable too. Why the fck would you ruin things for? Looks like his days are numbered anyways right now.


Cos some people are just stupid short sighted cvnts who don't know any different than ripping people off.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Birkenhead docks, where I grew up, pros and smack. A fckin tough place, I am a tough lad but no fun going out every weekend knowing that there would be murder with different groups of lads.


any particular street i should look out for?


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL. Good point!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jake87 said:


> any particular street i should look out for?


What do you want to look out for? Corpo road for pros and smack. What do you need/want? Where are you from?

I have lived all over including London, Birkenhead is the toughest place, believe me.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Mr-Fizzle said:


> Seen a fair few people hunting this same guy on a popular review site.....from what I understand this guy could make good quality gear which people loved....was knowledgeable too. Why the fck would you ruin things for? Looks like his days are numbered anyways right now.


He probably didn't start off intending to rip peiople off. He will have sold more than he made, spent the money instead of sending it back, and become a scumbag in little steps - otherwise he would never have posted his photos on here.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

birkenhead sherlocks friday night thats were all the mayhem is at :thumbup1:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm all but sure he was also the hunter

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/59350-breitling-fakes-anyone.html the hunter

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/160556-breitling-wind-up-watch-leather-strap.html apple


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I just read all 13 pages! I was going to order some sus of talos thank fcuk i didnt! He was an assy pr1k!!

dave cambell is the name i remember for apple!

What a ****!!!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

why was ''apple'' banned from the site, wasnt for ripping?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Sourcing


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

cheers, wasnt being smart just curious


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Is apple the same guy who was always on about gear and the cycle he was on, but looked about 10 stone in his pics?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Speedway said:


> Mental thread this is, almost one year ago he was in a competiton with me and a few of the lads on here, we all paid a fiver to enter it, I forget the guy that took the payments now because he closed his account, Milky was a judge, tail of ten men or something like that it was called.


Yeah he was mate. It was called tale of 11 men. Toby took the payments


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> Knew he was full of it, had him pegged as a troll on one of his 'threads' as having been here before and chucked off but couldn't think of the name. Can spot these cnuts a mile off. Ratty f**ker he was too if he was pulled up on something. Wasnt it him who was posting then deleting the posts shortly afterwards having insulting people? Ser included!!


nah, that was handsome something or something handsome I was hoping it was a temp ban so he could re say his feelings where those he had issues with could answer lol...seems not!

A while back i offerd to sell some supps to someone on here(nothing illegal, just actual supps lol) offer was that i would send special delivery...and when it had been signed for i expected payment returned in the same manner(you are goiven a tacking number) Ended up the guy didn't want to take the chance of being scammed(how i could possibly scam him when i wasn't expecting payment to be sent until delivery had arrived with him and was signed for i will never know) :confused1: Anyways, if you go down the route of paypal, no adresses forwarded for payment then i personally wouldn't do it, just like i wouldn't give my bank details out on here...you just don't know...but if you are careful, there is no reason to not trust someone on here! Maybe i am a bit too trusting...i don't know?



Malibu said:


> its a Barclays account
> 
> Other names Ian Price/Fred Skelly/TRT King/Frankie
> 
> This guy is the one who made prestige labs and scammed quite a few people on *****


I would have no idea where to look for this kind of info:lol: Scotland yard should employ you lot!:laugh:


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

The plot thickens! This has been one hell of a thread....entertaining if nothing else but I hope there's a result at the end of it!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Wow. long thread, but very interesting. Luckily, I've never been scammed, but I know a few who have and are now very wary of any new sources.

Theres only so much you can do I suppose, but small orders are always best in my mind.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think all we can do is keep an eye out for this tw*t re joining and look out for each other.

The only other thing l can suggest is trust no fu*ker on the forum

I really dont think this fella will be found TBH, l hope l am wrong.


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking through this post rings a bell i got done a while back. Payment was sent to an ian

Monifa Trading

Unit 233

176 Finchley Rd

London

NW3 6BT


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> I think all we can do is keep an eye out for this tw*t re joining and look out for each other.
> 
> The only other thing l can suggest is trust no fu*ker on the forum
> 
> I really dont think this fella will be found TBH, l hope l am wrong.


alot of people can no loner get hold of him, people there were pretty close to him aswell

seems things went tits up, overtraded become massive over night and couldnt keep up with orders

prestige labs was good gear thiough, till this thread everyone I knew was happy with service, seems apple who ever aple was got too big overnight, ehard there was some crazy huge £££ orders on a daily basis within the first few weeks of his lab being up


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

He's prolly made a shed load of cash & will disappear for a while to some SE Asian country, then come back & start again.

Did he 'work' alone I wonder?

Looked thru GH15 last night but couldn't see anything relating to him. I haven't ever posted on there & don't really want my first post to be about a scammer.

Need to build up some credibility first I think. But could anyone else start a thread on there?


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Gutted for the fella who lost all his money but as others have said, I wouldnt have trusted someone from on an internet forum. Hopefully others will learn from his mistake.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lois1981 said:


> Looking through this post rings a bell i got done a while back. Payment was sent to an ian
> 
> Monifa *nothing* Trading
> 
> ...


Edited.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Why you would admit this on a public forum is beyond me



ethan2009 said:


> 10amps of sust? Where you get that from? X that by 100 then add 100 boxes of alpha clen !


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

This has just sneaked in right at the death for "Thread of the year"

BTW i would ****ing love a scammer to be publicly caught out like this. One vial of test or 200 - i bet there are hundreds if not thousands out there who have said nothing after being scammed, probably out of embarrassment.

Go for it i say......also another wee lesson imo, your all not stupid, if you have a reliable source (and you know who they are) just fuking stick with them if gear/service is working well - and stop trying to jump on the latest en-vouge lab, that's when most scammer may take the opporunity.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> Is apple the same guy who was always on about gear and the cycle he was on, but looked about 10 stone in his pics?


no, that's Ewen :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am getting another name now again from the Wirral.

The thing is tho what is anyone going to do about it ?

If you turn up on his door, and he answers it and admits its him do you think you will get your money back ?

Also remember your on his patch as well so he will possibly have plenty of contacts nearby.

What if you all turn up mob handed and beat up the wrong fella as well ?

Its one massively fu*ked up situation but l really dont know what can really be done about it seen as no one knows for definate who this tw*t is.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

could be worse.... it could be my money.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

give me his address Milky, and i'll send non stop order of delivery food to his door


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> give me his address Milky, and i'll send non stop order of delivery food to his door


evil genius


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How about a bunch of us go to Birkenhead and kick the sh1t out of any skinny bald nobbers we find.

Might be lucky.

Or just send Robster


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> How about a bunch of us go to Birkenhead and kick the sh1t out of any skinny bald nobbers we find.
> 
> Might be lucky.
> 
> Or just send Robster


Robs laid up mate.

Here is the thing tho, what if you knocked on the door and some ku*t like him answered the door and served you your ar*e ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Been sent a pic but cant upload it.

Banned member on a different forum by the name of tank2005


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am getting another name now again from the Wirral.
> 
> The thing is tho what is anyone going to do about it ?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a job for Johnny Lee


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Yea where's Jonny when ya need him


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

We need to send robsta, johnny lee and veteran! Theyll deal with the situation nicely...


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> We need to send robsta, johnny lee and veteran *AND GYMGYM*! Theyll deal with the situation nicely...


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am getting another name now again from the Wirral.
> 
> The thing is tho what is anyone going to do about it ?
> 
> ...


Yes exactly if you beat the $hit out of him you will be in more $hit than him. He will then get compo payouts to add to his scams revenue.

Best if he got locked up.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It'd be 'great' to know he had a good kick, but that wouldn't stop him or get the money back unfortunately.

He'll come unstuck, 'don't p!ss in wind' is very true, I think.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> i had a talk with him long ago he makes the stuff at first i thought it was really nice gear, everyone said it had a good rep i got some gear from him for a good price, then after that all my orders started not showing up him blaming customs etc... He makes it him self its homebrew and its called Prestige HealthCare UK if i dont remember wrong.


Prestige healthcare was Helix labs before they were prestige if that helps anyone? or if anyone god scammed buying Helix instead of prestige?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Having no fun tracking down this guy. Maybe a false name?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Having no fun tracking down this guy. Maybe a false name?


Id give up


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

People should buy local, if you go to a proper gym you won't have any problems. The other day I walked in and the gym owner had about 50x10mls on the reception desk and was doing a stock take lol, another time he was in the middle of jabbing some peptides.

And after workout they give you a pin for the IGF LR3 with your shake.. A proper gym.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

tom1234 said:


> People should buy local, if you go to a proper gym you won't have any problems. The other day I walked in and the gym owner had about 50x10mls on the reception desk and was doing a stock take lol, another time he was in the middle of jabbing some peptides.
> 
> And after workout they give you a pin for the IGF LR3 with your shake.. A proper gym.


Sounds like my kind of gym


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lois1981 said:


> Looking through this post rings a bell i got done a while back. Payment was sent to an ian
> 
> Monifa Trading
> 
> ...


Lixus gear??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tom1234 said:


> People should buy local, if you go to a proper gym you won't have any problems. The other day I walked in and the gym owner had about 50x10mls on the reception desk and was doing a stock take lol, another time he was in the middle of jabbing some peptides.
> 
> And after workout they give you a pin for the IGF LR3 with your shake.. A proper gym.


50 bottles is that it you want to visit my gym buddy haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

50 bottles is gay. Here is my stash, persy only.


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Lixus gear??


Nope was bd orals if i remember.


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't get why any one on here would risk buying gear of that bloke if you saw them pics especially if he was home brewing if I buy gear I check reviews for the site if it was on here I'd be looking for hundreds of posts and photo of the bloke looking HENCH so I know gears half good I don't see why so many people find it hard to find sources I'm no geek but 1 google search and another for reviews could point me in the right direction unless your looking for a new ug lab that's just been launched then things can be difficult


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> 50 bottles is gay. Here is my stash, persy only.
> 
> View attachment 104948


"50 bottles is gay."

Posts a picture of exactly 50 bottles :whistling:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lets hope apples new lab isnt BSI! LOL!

APPLES NEW AVI


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> "50 bottles is gay."
> 
> Posts a picture of exactly 50 bottles :whistling:


50 bottels for the whole gym is gay. That is mine mate.



Did you count them? I have no idea how many is there, I have just got 5 bottles of BSI Mtren DS too


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> 50 bottels for the whole gym is gay. That is mine mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you count them? I have no idea how many is there, I have just got 5 bottles of BSI Mtren DS too


Of course I counted them, I'm a sad cvnt :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Prestige healthcare was Helix labs before they were prestige if that helps anyone? or if anyone god scammed buying Helix instead of prestige?


How's the Fusion gear these days? Any vids of the 55KG DB OHP?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> How's the Fusion gear these days? Any vids of the 55KG DB OHP?


going good thanks mate, was ill and lost a bit from not eating and puking but getting back up there, will you something soon mate :thumbup1:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 50 bottles is gay. Here is my stash, persy only.
> 
> View attachment 104948


Nice stash mate . :thumbup1:


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

wow this thread got big lol

sorry for late response iam doing this for someone so every questions goes through him then i post reply.

his 1st order went through fast and smooth also sent freebie's of blue hearts and pink dbols. so gained some trust. and after knowing he was apple who he thought was a well known member he put second order in. its been 2 weeks only but we no he scammed as i emailed him saying new customer with an order he replied to me but didnt reply to my guy.

its not looking good to many bloody names lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> wow this thread got big lol
> 
> sorry for late response iam doing this for someone so every questions goes through him then i post reply.
> 
> ...


email address?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ethan2009 said:


> wow this thread got big lol
> 
> sorry for late response iam doing this for someone so every questions goes through him then i post reply.
> 
> ...


So, lets imagine the scenario, the supplier for one reason or another is having a problem getting your stuff to you.

He cant handle getting into a row with your mate so thinks let him wait.

Reads this thread and thinks " well you know what mate, fu8k you now, your getting fu*k all "

Whoopsy...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> Lets hope apples new lab isnt BSI! LOL!
> 
> APPLES NEW AVI
> 
> View attachment 104950


You know the funny thing is your first name is Dave and your from chesire you also have a similar body shape as Apple , you make fusion pharma and so could be Dave Campbell and fully able to make prestige .

I've used bsi for a while now and your going out your way to damage another labs good reputation and for what Dave ?

It adds up that you actually could be Apple .


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> You know the funny thing is your first name is Dave and your from chesire you also have a similar body shape as Apple , you make fusion pharma and so could be Dave Campbell and fully able to make prestige .
> 
> I've used bsi for a while now and your going out your way to damage another labs good reputation and for what Dave ?
> 
> It adds up that you actually could be Apple .


im bigger than apple mate and have a sleeve tattoo?

i am not trying to damage any lab, BSI are evertywhere i couldnt use anyother lab in that sentance for that reason.

oh and im welsh mate

every post i make you have something to poke at, leave off mate im getting sick of it


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

an you know my 2nd name isnt cambell youve said it before now


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ive just read through this.Can I confirm that payment was made to a bank account by transfer? If it was ,its almost certaintly to be the Blokes real name.Its almost impossible to open "moody" bank accounts these days.Trust me.If this is the case send another transfer of a few quid.If its accepted, youll know the account is still active.Go into a branch of Barclays, and tell them that you have been the subject of a fraud, and that you need the recipients details to pursue legal proceedings.They can be very helpful, if they think "criminals" are actively using Barclays accounts.You may have to put this in writing, and be more cunning than a very cunning fox, but its possible..........


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Ive just read through this.Can I confirm that payment was made to a bank account by transfer? If it was it was ,its almost certaintly to the Blokes real name.Its almost impossible to open "moody" bank accounts these days.Trust me.If this is the case send another transfer of a few quid.If its accepted, youll know the account is still active.Go into a branch of Barclays, and tell them that you have been the subject of a fraud, and that you need the recipients details to pursue legal proceedings.They can be very helpful, if they think "criminals" are actively using Barclays accounts.You may have to put this in writing, and be more cunning than a very cunning fox, but its possible..........


Identity fraud mate... It exists.. He uses multiple bank accounts with different names from what I've gathered.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

nar mate after asking many guys and doing research he has scammed loads! guys used same bank account that he sent to.. hence why i was asked to post this thread as he knew he 100% been had over.

he said he sent it special and promised it was sent will send tracking later that was 8days ago. he was full of sh*t.

ps: he said has everything in stock.

just found out he has scammed loads of guys on eroids as well


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

If you have sort code you can get bank address !!


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

sort code and account number was posted in this thread mate?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> You know the funny thing is your first name is Dave and your from chesire you also have a similar body shape as Apple , you make fusion pharma and so could be Dave Campbell and fully able to make prestige .
> 
> I've used bsi for a while now and your going out your way to damage another labs good reputation and for what Dave ?
> 
> It adds up that you actually could be Apple .


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

don1 said:


> If you have sort code you can get bank address !!


Might be easier to get details then phone Barclays CS.Relate is too an Ebay scam.They wont know the difference.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

ethan2009 said:


> sort code and account number was posted in this thread mate?


Lol ill have read from the start now !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> You know the funny thing is your first name is Dave and your from chesire you also have a similar body shape as Apple , you make fusion pharma and so could be Dave Campbell and fully able to make prestige .
> 
> I've used bsi for a while now and your going out your way to damage another labs good reputation and for what Dave ?
> 
> It adds up that you actually could be Apple .


Took that very personally mate didnt you ?

Pretty serious allegations to make on an open board dont you think ?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

two weeks @ethan2009 is a bit early to call being ripped off mate, what milky says above is about right on this.

not sure you had time to read all threads but i just waited 14-15 days for a next day delivery from a big store so it can happen bud.

if it has been sent then he cant decide to scam ya now, but if it does turn up, i will make you a humble pie to eat.

seeing as he has history of it you prolly have been had over but lets hope not


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ever decreasing circles

O o .


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

this is better than a episode of corrie / eastbenders / emmersnail


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Justin Cider said:


> this is better than a episode of corrie / eastbenders / emmersnail


Sad cnut


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Took that very personally mate didnt you ?
> 
> Pretty serious allegations to make on an open board dont you think ?


Hate labs getting slated for nothing besides read the last few pages of the homebrew thread by jjcooper .


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Sad cnut


sadly, a sad cnt with 2 better sleeve tattoos


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> You know the funny thing is your first name is Dave and your from chesire you also have a similar body shape as Apple , you make fusion pharma and so could be Dave Campbell and fully able to make prestige .
> 
> I've used bsi for a while now and your going out your way to damage another labs good reputation and for what Dave ?
> 
> It adds up that you actually could be Apple .


 @ewen, Dave is always ripping into Pro.Chem etc. He has an ulterior motive. He has been working out for 5 years and is still less than 15st so something not right. I have been training 3 years, using PC only and am 20st. Work that out


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> @ewen, Dave is always ripping into Pro.Chem etc. He has an ulterior motive. He has been working out for 5 years and is still less than 15st so something not right. I have been training 3 years, using PC only and am 20st. Work that out


Because there gear hurt me! no other reason.

I didnt slate BSI i was saying its that populer like prestige was, if anything its a fcuking compliment


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok guys lets get back on subject !!

I've been waiting for 1year still lost in post :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

don1 said:


> Ok guys lets get back on subject !!
> 
> I've been waiting for 1year still lost in post :confused1:


temp postie had it away last year


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

So that bank listed here is in

Leicester

Wasn't he a Manchester lad


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Because there gear hurt me! no other reason.
> 
> I didnt slate BSI i was saying its that populer like prestige was, if anything its a fcuking compliment


Don't slate other labs then. I don't give a fck about your lab and I have no involvement with PC but their gear is quality.


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

now now lads be nice


----------



## under (May 8, 2007)

Tell Barclays you have legal

Proceedings pending as the account has the proceeds of crime in it. They gave to act on it. It will not get you his personal info but they should make investigations and see a pattern of payments not to a company, but from too many people to a single person not to be selling something. They should put a hold on his account for the duration of the investigation and should alert the police and or taxman. So should put a few spanners in his works. Is there a way that you can give the taxman his bank details directly anonymously and or crime stoppers or some crap like that. Least he may have to stop for a while???


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Thread of the year


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> @ewen, Dave is always ripping into Pro.Chem etc. He has an ulterior motive. He has been working out for 5 years and is still less than 15st so something not right. I have been training 3 years, using PC only and am 20st. Work that out


what do you cycles/blasts look like mate, if you dont mind


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> what do you cycles/blasts look like mate, if you dont mind


Blast : 1.5g Test, 1g Tren, 1g Mast.

Cruise : 300mg Test

I have used Slin/GH etc too.

I am currently blasting, 6 weeks in.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Blast : 1.5g Test, 1g Tren, 1g Mast.
> 
> Cruise : 300mg Test
> 
> ...


wow 1g tren, do you take prami or caber?

do you think blast an cruise is better then just blasting for 9 months then cut for 3 months (this is wat am doing now)?

cheers


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> WHY THE **** has he got hair gel


for that monobrow


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> wow 1g tren, do you take prami or caber?
> 
> do you think blast an cruise is better then just blasting for 9 months then cut for 3 months (this is wat am doing now)?
> 
> cheers


No mate, no need for me.

I blast for 8-12 weeks and then cruise for same time period.

I will blast this time until I reach my goals.....

WHat do you B&C on?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> No mate, no need for me.
> 
> I blast for 8-12 weeks and then cruise for same time period.
> 
> ...


after i dieted down in june (i think) i just blasted all the way (6 months)

1.5g test

1g deca

1g eq

done this for 3 months

1g test

1g eq

500mg tren

doing this now, sometimes just throw dbol or mast in

tbh am stuck at 16.4, been that weight about 2 months now, i ran slin with first 5 meals of the day, every day for 2 weeks and put 8lbs on, as soon as i stoped the slin my gains went back to normal

am 5.11, but with a small frame, am naturally 11 stone

do you recon i should just cruise for abit that blast again on 8 weeks?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> after i dieted down in june (i think) i just blasted all the way (6 months)
> 
> 1.5g test
> 
> ...


Blasting for too long imo, smash it heavier and harder for shorter.

Also use long acting slin, I have used up to 90iu a day but be careful.

What is your diet? You must not be eating enough to be 16.4 with the gear you are using. Eat more.


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

I personally wouldn't touch bloflem

If it was given to me for free there's to many fakes and wasted a whole year taking it I can see why some people have stopped loving this lab


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Destiny1 said:


> I personally wouldn't touch bloflem
> 
> If it was given to me for free there's to many fakes and wasted a whole year taking it I can see why some people have stopped loving this lab


bioflem - what is that?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Blasting for too long imo, smash it heavier and harder for shorter.
> 
> Also use long acting slin, I have used up to 90iu a day but be careful.
> 
> What is your diet? You must not be eating enough to be 16.4 with the gear you are using. Eat more.


ok ill give that a shot

i used 3iu fast acting 30 mins after every carb meal

diet is about 400 protein, 500 carbs, not sure on the fats

iv noticed, the more i juice, the less fat i gain, so i only gain muscle, but very slowly, its almost like i dont grow at all, other people say am defo getting bigger, scales arnt moving

cheers for the advise, ill try cruisin for a bit then, nice one


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

A nick name for a certain lab mate

I've heard it called marmite to

as you either love it or hate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> ok ill give that a shot
> 
> i used 3iu fast acting 30 mins after every carb meal
> 
> ...


Eat more food too mate. Good luck.

Any pics of progress? I'll have journal up soon.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

just a thought on the suggestion to follow a legal route and call the police, just keep in mind that some of these guys could possibly be a little bit naughty, these same guys have your address so tread very carfully on this


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

^^^ slightly threatening lol

True though.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

TryingToGetBig said:


> ^^^ slightly threatening lol
> 
> True though.


lol no threat intended, but you get my point which was my intension.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Eat more food too mate. Good luck.
> 
> Any pics of progress? I'll have journal up soon.


will do

nar no pics, ill get me mate to take one of me in gym, but got no pics from last year to compare it too

yeah man, get a journal up haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> i remember apple
> 
> he also posted 'useful' and 'helpful' tips on many threads
> 
> ...


I spoke to talos by email the other day, he admitted to being apple. If this is all true I'm lookin glad I didn't send him a piece of equipment that I have for sale for his "friend" to test before purchase. odd though, seemed like a really gen guy


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I spoke to talos by email the other day, he admitted to being apple. If this is all true I'm lookin glad I didn't send him a piece of equipment that I have for sale for his "friend" to test before purchase. odd though, seemed like a really gen guy


Did he give you an address to send it to?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I spoke to talos by email the other day, he admitted to being apple. If this is all true I'm lookin glad I didn't send him a piece of equipment that I have for sale for his "friend" to test before purchase. odd though, seemed like a really gen guy


All conmen/women appear genuine, that's how they are able to con people !

You really have to be careful when dealing with people you do not know.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Greshie said:


> All conmen/women appear genuine, that's how they are able to con people !
> 
> You really have to be careful when dealing with people you do not know.


yeah I know man.. but most conmen are eager for your money lol.. I tried for 3 days to get his bank details so I could pay him for a few things that I didn't have and he always replied without giving the details and the last 2 emails he didn't reply at all. he's a ****ing **** conman lol


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Greshie said:


> All conmen/women appear genuine, that's how they are able to con people !
> 
> You really have to be careful when dealing with people you do not know.


con being an abreviation for confidence so yep ageed


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Did he give you an address to send it to?


no because there's no way I was gonna send him a £600 piece of equipment for him to test out. asif lol. but he couldn't even give me his bank details for payment, let alone his address lol


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> yeah I know man.. but most conmen are eager for your money lol.. I tried for 3 days to get his bank details so I could pay him for a few things that I didn't have and he always replied without giving the details and the last 2 emails he didn't reply at all. he's a ****ing **** conman lol


maybe he didnt set out to con anyone, things go wrong. just a point


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

another alias

Ian Jay

:wink:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> another alias
> 
> Ian Jay
> 
> :wink:


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

me covers blown:thumbup1:


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

Speedway said:


> Thats what I was thinking.


no flys on you inspector


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> We need to send robsta, *johnny lee* and veteran! Theyll deal with the situation nicely...


yep could do with johny lee and his big fck off pikey van or else where would we fit robsta lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Don't slate other labs then. I don't give a fck about your lab and I have no involvement with PC but their gear is quality.


Im not slating any lab! prochem hurt me like it has a LOT of people, if yours doesnt then good for you stick with them


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Blast : 1.5g Test, 1g Tren, 1g Mast.
> 
> Cruise : 300mg Test
> 
> ...


An this is why your 20 stone and im not


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Im not slating any lab! prochem hurt me like it has a LOT of people, if yours doesnt then good for you stick with them




Crazypaver1 = 1 v. crazy rape

hmmmm :whistling:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 104985
> 
> 
> Crazypaver1 = 1 v. crazy rape
> ...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> View attachment 104986


Its an anagram.. what else are you hiding :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Its an anagram.. what else are you hiding :lol:


Lol :innocent:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Lol :innocent:


All ive gathered from this thread is you are now the UKM apple scapegoat so far :lol:

But please stop PM'ing asking if im interested in fake watches, bulk deals on gear and iphones.. :whistling:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> All ive gathered from this thread is you are now the UKM apple scapegoat so far :lol:
> 
> But please stop PM'ing asking if im interested in fake watches, bulk deals on gear and iphones.. :whistling:


LOL THANKS FOR THAT!

Good job i was around when applke was called apple ay :tongue:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> An this is why your 20 stone and im not


Dave, a retarded post. Food makes you big, not gear. Do you think you can grow without food? If so, please let me know as it would save on my shopping bill which is my biggest cost.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Dave, a retarded post. Food makes you big, not gear. Do you think you can grow without food? If so, please let me know as it would save on my shopping bill which is my biggest cost.


Ok? the fact that you have gone to double the ammount of gear in 3years than i have in 5years has nothing to do with it.

you could save money in that department mate :cool2:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Ok? the fact that you have gone to double the ammount of gear in 3years than i have in 5years has nothing to do with it.
> 
> you could save money in that department mate :cool2:


So, you didn't answer the question did you? About growing without food  .

I also lift much more than you, I have been lifting 3 years, you have been lifting 5 years. Gear may have something to do with this but is a small part of the whole thing. Food, consistency, training, sleeping etc....Ask @Pscarb about how he is growing very well yet doing much less gear than before.

Also I am an IT consultant for Investment Banks, don't think I need to save money!!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> So, you didn't answer the question did you? About growing without food  .
> 
> I also lift much more than you, I have been lifting 3 years, you have been lifting 5 years. Gear may have something to do with this but is a small part of the whole thing. Food, consistency, training, sleeping etc....Ask @Pscarb about how he is growing very well yet doing much less gear than before.
> 
> Also I am an IT consultant for Investment Banks, don't think I need to save money!!


Im not bothered mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Im not bothered mate


Fair enough, let's drop it. Good luck in your lifting and ping me when you have the 55KG DB OHP up.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Fair enough, let's drop it. Good luck in your lifting and ping me when you have the 55KG DB OHP up.


Keep reminding me mate ye im sh!t with remembering and will have to borrow a phone as i have a £6 nokia lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Keep reminding me mate ye im sh!t with remembering and will have to borrow a phone as i have a £6 nokia lol


BTW, I cannot do 55KG DB OHP - impressive if you can at your bodyweight.

@ewen, what can you DB OHP mate?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

whats it gonna be next, walking about with a sandwich board attached to yourselves with your lifting stats :laugh:

anyway- the UK-MI6 got any closer to the culprit yet? Come on Milkman, break confidentiality :laugh: rules are ment to be broken :laugh:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> BTW, I cannot do 55KG DB OHP - impressive if you can at your bodyweight.
> 
> @ewen, what can you DB OHP mate?


Thanks, i hope i dont make a fool out of myself lol my gym is all 3rd hand weights haha


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Fair enough, let's drop it. Good luck in your lifting and ping me when you have the 55KG DB OHP up.


No, don't stop.

I don't know whats more interesting, the quality detective work or you to bickering like extremely hormonal kids. :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

squatthis said:


> No, don't stop.
> 
> I don't know whats more interesting, the quality detective work or you to bickering like extremely hormonal kids. :lol:


Hormonal = dead right. Just got to do my 17ml weekly shots, 5ml Test En, 5ml Mast En, 5ml Tren En and 2ml BSI MTREN DS.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Hormonal = dead right. Just got to do my 17ml weekly shots, 5ml Test En, 5ml Mast En, 5ml Tren En and 2ml BSI MTREN DS.


today im jabbing 2ml tren eth and 2ml test500.

It seemss like fook all now lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hormonal = dead right. Just got to do my 17ml weekly shots, 5ml Test En, 5ml Mast En, 5ml Tren En and 2ml BSI MTREN DS.


Well I'm bigger than you both and all I'm jabbing is my mrs


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

squatthis said:


> Well I'm bigger than you both and all I'm jabbing is my mrs


How many ml aweek? :thumbup1:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> How many ml aweek? :thumbup1:


not nearly enough


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

squatthis said:


> not nearly enough


remember its like winny, can be drank aswell :whistling:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

So is that ianjay who posted page or 2 ago apple?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I think @Milky is apple. Perfect cover IMO.

Both names are foodstuffs.

Both rumoured to live in Manchester.

Both bald as a coot :whistling:

The picture in my crystal ball is becoming clearer...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> I think @Milky is apple. Perfect cover IMO.
> 
> Both names are foodstuffs.
> 
> ...


 :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> BTW, I cannot do 55KG DB OHP - impressive if you can at your bodyweight.
> 
> @ewen, what can you DB OHP mate?


50 for one and thats single arm standing db press .

although seated ive done 3.5 plates aside on a hammer strength shoulder press .

tbh i doubt he can do it , shoulders lack size and if anything they will be half reps like one of the bodybuilders posted on here they resemble a tricep press .


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> 50 for one and thats single arm standing db press .
> 
> although seated ive done 3.5 plates aside on a hammer strength shoulder press .
> 
> tbh i doubt he can do it , shoulders lack size and if anything they will be half reps like one of the bodybuilders posted on here they resemble a tricep press .


Dont you start! my reps are locked right down to just past 90degrees!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Dont you start! my reps are locked right down to just past 90degrees!


I think folk are just basing it on your avi pic mate - your pic is decieving - probably makes you look smaller than you actually are (only you'll know??)

looking forward to the video though, that's some lifting if you can do it :thumb:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

edinburgh6982 said:


> I think folk are just basing it on your avi pic mate - your pic is decieving - probably makes you look smaller than you actually are (only you'll know??)
> 
> looking forward to the video though, that's some lifting if you can do it :thumb:


thats what i think but not having a camara pj]hone its that or nothing lol


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

What's ohp mean


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> thats what i think but not having a camara pj]hone its that or nothing lol


How are you posting on here? Laptop? most of them have webcams built in.. :whistling:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Destiny1 said:


> What's ohp mean


Over head press.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> How are you posting on here? Laptop? most of them have webcams built in.. :whistling:


yes laptop but it aint min its my birds so not sure how to get it to work or if its even got one lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> yes laptop but it aint min its my birds so not sure how to get it to work or if its even got one lol


Excuses excuses... the apple i remember was good with tech :whistling:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Excuses excuses... the apple i remember was good with tech :whistling:


Lol get stuffed!


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

why has my name just come into the investigation?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ianjay said:


> why has my name just come into the investigation?


Because you look suspicous to us mate.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

Milky said:


> Because you look suspicous to us mate.


ok fair kop


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

ianjay said:


> why has my name just come into the investigation?


UKM.I.6 is on to you apple


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> UKM.I.6 is on to you apple


Is it just me or has the font changed on the website...?


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

ianjay said:


> ok fair kop


ive got to go out,its gettin hot in here. deal with my trial in my absence. no jumping to conclusions mind.

p.s. sorry about the dodgy name:confused1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tbo I think apple is long gone. Tbo

:rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dave said:


>


Dave from manchester you made the wrong move posting here!

now you and i are in the dock for having the VERY COMMON nme of dave haha


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ewen said:


> 50 for one and thats single arm standing db press .
> 
> although seated ive done 3.5 plates aside on a hammer strength shoulder press .
> 
> tbh i doubt he can do it , shoulders lack size and if anything they will be half reps like one of the bodybuilders posted on here they resemble a tricep press .


my gym has 50kg dbs and i can double press them seated up right for reps. im 19 stone though!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> my gym has 50kg dbs and i can double press them seated up right for reps. im 19 stone though!


get your sarcastic ass over to my gym for a sesh .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

so ianjay and crazyraper have the same IP Milky?

Frankie, do you remember me? Frankie


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ewen said:


> get your sarcastic ass over to my gym for a sesh .


if you was closer i would! ive not even got a decent lifting gym round here! my log ohp 1rep max was 115kg on the day of my strongman event but that was a last man standing i to be honest i didnt struggle on 115 i had more in me, there is a pic of the 115kg ohp in my picture folder on my profile


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> if you was closer i would! ive not even got a decent lifting gym round here! my log ohp 1rep max was 115kg on the day of my strongman event but that was a last man standing i to be honest i didnt struggle on 115 i had more in me, there is a pic of the 115kg ohp in my picture folder on my profile


dude I like your new avi


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> dude I like your new avi


Mateusz Baron??


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Mateusz Baron??


whos that?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

23yo Strongman.

445 Deadlift here.






Watch and fckin weep.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Warning above. Turn down speakers - Fcuk me !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Warning above. Turn down speakers - Fcuk me !


Impressive lifting though. Only Benedikt Magnusson is better. He is the legend.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Warning above. Turn down speakers - Fcuk me !


to late had me fookin ear phones in as well!!!! ..fook me lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Impressive lifting though. Only Benedikt Magnusson is better. He is the legend.


I did 446.5Kg on a normal bar. Didn't have all those wheels though so it doesnt count and I wont be uploading the vid


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Easy day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just the 5 * 400KG

Beni is my hero.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Easy day.


lightweight baby


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Man, I sused out it was Apple as soon as I saw his posts... He got a spell checker that's all.

Told my mate he was a Apple and shaboom! I was correct! Bloody obvious as far as I'm concerned, certain things he said. And then asking where to get..... Sod it can't be bothered...

Moral of the story is the Mods should ban the IP address as well as close the accounts. I mentioned this year's ago... They'll still find a way but why not make it harder for them.

Rotten apple...

Should rename him Cider.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Or members could do there bit to help and when they realise a banned member is back they could report it to prevent sh1t like this from happening in the first place


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

12sec1/4 said:


> Man, I sused out it was Apple as soon as I saw his posts... He got a spell checker that's all.
> 
> Told my mate he was a Apple and shaboom! I was correct! Bloody obvious as far as I'm concerned, certain things he said. And then asking where to get..... Sod it can't be bothered...
> 
> ...


Banning ip address won't do much good. Most ISP's provide IP address' which are dynamic, meaning all he would have to do is turn his router off and on for it to change. Then theres proxies, TOR, VPN's or even just using a different internet connection.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I can't say where I have this information from as it would break forum rules but two new names of members who are still active on here are scooby and LXM which have been thrown into the mix


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Is that a joke


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Craig660 said:


> I can't say where I have this information from as it would break forum rules but two new names of members who are still active on here are scooby and LXM which have been thrown into the mix


What do you mean, they seem like decent but mad blokes, like us all?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

scooby and lxm are young boys. They haven't done anything wrong, I'm sure. Must be a windup.


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

Or have they been ripped off


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> I can't say where I have this information from as it would break forum rules but two new names of members who are still active on here are scooby and LXM which have been thrown into the mix


Probably been ripped off and posting under different name out of embarrassment or don't want people to know.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> so ianjay and crazyraper have the same IP Milky?
> 
> Frankie, do you remember me? Frankie


Thats horse sh!t


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

This thread should probably change its name to (does gear cause paranoia)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> I can't say where I have this information from as it would break forum rules but two new names of members who are still active on here are scooby and LXM which have been thrown into the mix


Put the spoon away you.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Destiny1 said:


> This thread should probably change its name to (does gear cause paranoia)


are you apple? your a new member....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

12sec1/4 said:


> Man, I sused out it was Apple as soon as I saw his posts... He got a spell checker that's all.
> 
> Told my mate he was a Apple and shaboom! I was correct! Bloody obvious as far as I'm concerned, certain things he said. And then asking where to get..... Sod it can't be bothered...
> 
> ...


We have banned this tw*t 5 times now and he manages to get in again.

The last time was from inside information but given this thread it may be a while before anyone is stupid enough to trust some random faceless stranger on a forum with a sh*t load of money.


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol no mate but my friend in the gym has farther inlaw called dave who owns a apple ipod hope that's doesn't put me in the public eye


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Destiny1 said:


> Lol no mate but my friend in the gym has farther inlaw called dave who owns a apple ipod hope that's doesn't put me in the public eye


 :ban:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just remember... Any one of us could be Apple, he's everywhere. Don't let him get under your skin, he thrives on the fear


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> Just remember... Any one of *us* could be Apple, he's everywhere. Don't let him get under your skin, he thrives on the fear


 :huh: is it you Apple??


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> :huh: is it you Apple??


No one will ever find out!! Well the mods probably could, but no one else!!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> No one will ever find out!! Well the mods probably could, but no one else!!


 :gun_bandana: :2guns: :death:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> I can't say where I have this information from as it would break forum rules but two new names of members who are still active on here are scooby and LXM which have been thrown into the mix


Haha people asking if this is a serious post!!

Craig660 is the biggest windup merchant on here. He never makes serious posts :lol:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

So is there a cease firm due to Christmas Day, apple enjoy yourself today as we will be back to hunt you down


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> to the pm's thanks for the info.sorry i have run out of pm's
> 
> but i now no his name phillip clarke
> 
> he used philip mitchel on the email talos but if his fb account is under phillip clarke then thats got to be his name you think? the payment for the stuff went to a mr a owens though.


lol phil mitchell? did he have brother called grant lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Just remember... Any one of us could be Apple, he's everywhere. Don't let him get under your skin, he thrives on the fear


lols


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

just beware of any new labs appearing anytime soon with a similar logo to this below:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lets hope it aint this tw*t pushing all this BSI stuff, mind you it may stop the endless threads about it !


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Lets hope it aint this tw*t pushing all this BSI stuff, mind you it may stop the endless threads about it !


Don't say that Milky. Had some respected forumers vouch for the lad.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Milky said:


> Lets hope it aint this tw*t pushing all this BSI stuff, mind you it may stop the endless threads about it !


Nar can't be him mine turned up :tongue:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

don1 said:


> Nar can't be him mine turned up :tongue:


So did Apple's at first mate :whistling:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Milky said:


> So did Apple's at first mate :whistling:


He never had you also did he !!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

don1 said:


> He never had you also did he !!!!


Yeah mate, l love to hand over money to faceless nameless forum members on the off chance there trustworthy and GTG...


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyway changing subject I've over cooked my bloody turkey :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

don1 said:


> Anyway changing subject I've over cooked my bloody turkey :cursing:


How ?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well the butcher said it will take 6 and half hours so I put it in at 7 this morning just checked it the legs just fell of and the breast meat is falling of . Still loads of gravy they will never no, the wife has took over now lol


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

What a scam bag!

If in doubt you should always order on credit card as it's usually easy to get your money back if 'goods don't arrive' (I've done it in the past). If you order using something like Paypal (a scam in itself) then I guess you're ****ed!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

User Name said:


> What a scam bag!
> 
> If in doubt you should always order on credit card as it's usually easy to get your money back if 'goods don't arrive' (I've done it in the past). If you order using something like Paypal (a scam in itself) then I guess you're ****ed!


OR if your spending a fortune go and meet the tw*t face to face, rather lose £50 on fuel than over a grand on fu*k all !


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Milky said:


> OR if your spending a fortune go and meet the tw*t face to face, rather lose £50 on fuel than over a grand on fu*k all !


That too. But always follow 'dating advice' and meet in a populated well-lit area............


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well I'm glad I just read all of that on Xmas day.

Incidentally the bank account won't indicate the town of residence.

My account was opened in Worcester but I live in Bristol. It just indicates the branch where it was opened.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

how was the money sent? pay pal or bank transfer??

if it was online bank transfer pm me


----------



## under (May 8, 2007)

Like I said let the bank go after him POCA once reported they will seize his account until he can prove otherwise and not the other way around. Guilty until he proves his innocence in POCA. Good news he may then be flagged if he opens another one as well.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Malibu said:


> its a Barclays account
> 
> Other names Ian Price/Fred Skelly/TRT King/Frankie
> 
> *This guy is the one who made prestige labs *and scammed quite a few people on *****


If this is the case then I believe him to be in police custody, and looking at a long time in prison.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Beans said:


> If this is the case then I believe him to be in police custody, and looking at a long time in prison.


Well this may shed some real light on the situation.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> Well this may shed some real light on the situation.


Unfortunately for obvious reasons I can't and won't be posting much more about it on an open forum. The OP can feel free to email me, and I will tell him what I know, but that's it from me.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Beans said:


> Unfortunately for obvious reasons I can't and won't be posting much more about it on an open forum. The OP can feel free to email me, and I will tell him what I know, but that's it from me.


Fair enough mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hope to god what beans posted is true, but he seems like a clever cvnt this apple/talos/rolex/whatever. Be very surprised if he's let himself slip up.

Hopefully he's ripped of a policeman, im sure they'd have ways of finding him.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Hope to god what beans posted is true, but he seems like a clever cvnt this apple/talos/rolex/whatever. Be very surprised if he's let himself slip up.
> 
> Hopefully he's ripped of a policeman, im sure they'd have ways of finding him.


Beans is about to BLOW THIS CASE WIIIIDE OPEn!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

either way if the guy is locked up. hes still a scammer, best thing we can do is remember the bank details and if somone uses them boom!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

the UKM Police force special OPS are on the case


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

So perhaps he didn't scam people, he had intention of fulfilling orders but has been found out and now facing time in prison???????

Wouldnt add up that he sent mails saying the stuff had been sent though when people complained of it not turning up? The plank literally advertised on here that he made it in large scale. I've never bought off him nor know anyone who has yet I knew he owned prestige labs or was linked to them.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Usually IP address gets them! Unless they have lots of lap tops!

But then u fortunately non of us should "officially" be askin for sustances. So it's a chance u take. I work as a invesigator and worked for a web site once that had fishing scammers. It's just a huge battle to stop them. Its a shame ur friend lost his money to this so called scammer.

Can the moderators not help or sort something out. Isn't the manager of this website a female, she seems to know what she is doing she doesn't take no crap!

Marc


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Usually IP address gets them! Unless they have lots of lap tops!
> 
> But then u fortunately non of us should "officially" be askin for sustances. So it's a chance u take. I work as a invesigator and worked for a web site once that had fishing scammers. It's just a huge battle to stop them. Its a shame ur friend lost his money to this so called scammer.
> 
> ...


I think her name is Lorraine ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marc_muscle said:


> Usually IP address gets them! Unless they have lots of lap tops!
> 
> But then u fortunately non of us should "officially" be askin for sustances. So it's a chance u take. I work as a invesigator and worked for a web site once that had fishing scammers. It's just a huge battle to stop them. Its a shame ur friend lost his money to this so called scammer.
> 
> ...


There is only so much we can do.

His sign up emails were generic and he didnt leave many clues TBH.

As l have said previously trust no one on a forum and if you do want to exchange large sums of money, meet up face to face.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Usually IP address gets them! Unless they have lots of lap tops!


IP addresses can be changed in an instant mate, if you don't feel like changing your IP address then use TOR or another proxy

there's nothing you can do to stop him signing up again other than be extremely careful with who you interact with


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

brandon91 said:


> IP addresses can be changed in an instant mate, if you don't feel like changing your IP address then use TOR or another proxy
> 
> there's nothing you can do to stop him signing up again other than be extremely careful with who you interact with


All we can do our end is rely on you chaps to report anyone who tries to source gear to you and we can ban them.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

brandon91 said:


> *IP addresses can be changed in an instant mate, if you don't feel like changing your IP address then use TOR or another proxy*


Thanks for the tip apple


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

so he raped ya i hope you wore a skirt get over it and move on, your own fault for trusting a guy that calls himself fckn apple


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

vetran said:


> so he raped ya i hope you wore a skirt get over it and move on, your own fault for trusting a guy that calls himself fckn apple


What if he was named banana ? Would you trust him then ?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]What if he was named banana ? Would you trust him then ?


he could have a c*ck on his head bro as long as i seen the gear before i paid my dosh

[/QUOTE]


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

vetran said:


> what about a gash ?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

marc_muscle said:


> Usually IP address gets them! Unless they have lots of lap tops!
> 
> But then u fortunately non of us should "officially" be askin for sustances. So it's a chance u take. I work as a invesigator and worked for a web site once that had fishing scammers. It's just a huge battle to stop them. Its a shame ur friend lost his money to this so called scammer.
> 
> ...


this site has one main objective which is no sourcing whether it is passing on information about a site that sells steroids or a single person selling steroids which is illegal as we all know .and as you can see this is why this site don't allow sourcing ...so someone has lost out how i see it now is so what you have bin add off ....what if a steroid site had you off what would you do nothing you can do .and if a site had a done this would ther of bin a thread 30 odd pages long NO .would of got deleted for the reason NO sourcing ....win some you lose some ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Scammers mystify me, surely if you build up a rep and make customers happy then the word spreads (especially in this game) and the pennies would roll in.

Why scam for a quick buck? Especially if you had already built a little rep up.

Hope apple uses the monies to go to business school.


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

fck i just read this whole thing. i have no idea how i will trust anyone lol. am sorry for what you went thru ethan

and before it starts , i know i am new, but i have good diction! i am not apple and my dad is a docter so i would nvr call my self apple.

also i hate everything apply(steve jobs) :cursing:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

mrlooolz said:


> fck i just read this whole thing. i have no idea how i will trust anyone lol. am sorry for what you went thru ethan
> 
> and before it starts , i know i am new, but i have good diction! i am not apple and my dad is a docter so i would nvr call my self apple.
> 
> also i hate everything apply(steve jobs) :cursing:


i find the fact you say apple to many times and deny being him so much suspicious :sneaky2:


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

More disappointed in the fact there are no more pages left to read(at the time of writing) than i am of the OPs situation unfortunately! :sad:

Thread of the year 2012! ...Guess i had better go back to selling some watches h34r:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Scammers mystify me, surely if you build up a rep and make customers happy then the word spreads (especially in this game) and the pennies would roll in.
> 
> Why scam for a quick buck? Especially if you had already built a little rep up.
> 
> Hope apple uses the monies to go to business school.


Cos they're normally thick cvnts who have no brain.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> yes 100% true!
> 
> he was loyal but now turned scammer. my friends 1st order was all ok. second big order. he had him over!


awaiting your PM, and thats one you owe me lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Rich0811 said:


> More disappointed in the fact there are no more pages left to read(at the time of writing) than i am of the OPs situation unfortunately! :sad:
> 
> Thread of the year 2012! ...*Guess i had better go back to selling some watches* h34r:


a ROLEX by any chance???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> I can't say where I have this information from as it would break forum rules but two new names of members who are still active on here are scooby and LXM which have been thrown into the mix


This post was my favourite from this thread pmsl


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

may have some breaking news lol bare with me for another 5days.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beans said:


> If this is the case then I believe him to be in police custody, and looking at a long time in prison.


i have been informed that he was arrested by apple himself will update further in next 5days

how did you no that bean. iam awaiting your pm?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hope you lot feel bad now


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> Hope you lot feel bad now


Just A BS excuse to scam people if you ask me


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Hope you lot feel bad now


bad about what? how would you no if it was good news or bad :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

OrganicSteel said:


> Just A BS excuse to scam people if you ask me


Could be 



ethan2009 said:


> bad about what? how would you no if it was good news or bad :confused1: :confused1:


Know if what was good or bad news? I'm on about the pages of abuse and it turns out he was arrested? Lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That doesn't explain why ethan's pal had no response, but ethan did posing as a new customer.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> That doesn't explain why ethan's pal had no response, but ethan did posing as a new customer.


In fairness it sounds like he has already stung a lot of people so not far fetched that he has dodgy business ethic lol


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> That doesn't explain why ethan's pal had no response, but ethan did posing as a new customer.


This

Arrested my @rse


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> i have been informed that he was arrested by apple himself will update further in next 5days
> 
> how did you no that bean. iam awaiting your pm?


Hopefully he's sharing a cell with a 20 stone 6'5 dude with gay tendencies.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

just hope this gets sorted for him he has helped many many guys on here with there dnp supply :wink: has a good reputation then gets stabbed in the back by a member not good!.

ps: just been told to hold out now so will post again in 5days with info.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> just hope this gets sorted for him he has helped many many guys on here with there dnp supply :wink: has a good reputation then gets stabbed in the back by a member not good!.
> 
> ps: just been told to hold out now so will post again in 5days with info.


What's the charge?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ethan2009 said:


> just hope this gets sorted for him he has helped many many guys on here with there dnp supply :wink: has a good reputation then gets stabbed in the back by a member not good!.
> 
> ps: just been told to hold out now so will post again in 5days with info.


So let me get this right, you now feel sorry for him ?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

for apple? not at all mate for the people who have been had over

i ment just hope it gets sorted for my friend


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> What's the charge?


he didn't say :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ethan2009 said:


> he didn't say :confused1:


so do you have his real name ?

His real address ?

Bet you dont, this fella was far to calculating to be caught out IMO.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is it a non secure email?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

My left shriveled testicle has he been arrested


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

why was apple banned?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

MA1984 said:


> why was apple banned?


Because he was linked to jimmy saville


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Milky said:


> so do you have his real name ?
> 
> His real address ?
> 
> Bet you dont, this fella was far to calculating to be caught out IMO.


well what i have been informed is there is 4 names and a face pic. the face pic will be getting matched against them names. then will have name/address to that pic posted, i cant say how this is going to be done but iam sure you will no how :wink:

once the name and address is there it may or may not be posted just got to wait for the outcome on the 6th to see what the full story is on this guy ect ect.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm the kind of sceptic to think Ethan beans and any next man could be this apple guy..far too much speculation..I see a whole bunch of people about to get hoodwinked


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I'm the kind of sceptic to think Ethan beans and any next man could be is apple guy..far too much speculation..I see a whole bunch of people about to get hoodwinked


sorry dont understand.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Ethan Beans ? LOL What a name.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

not getting that joke guys or am i being stupid?

sounds like its saying i could be apple?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ignore my drunken rumblings :no:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Whats the site that you can put a pic into and it tells you everywhere its been posted?

Someone used it to catch infernal out with pic of his 'mrs'

Use that


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Ignore my drunken rumblings :no:


:laugh:


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Whats the site that you can put a pic into and it tells you everywhere its been posted?
> 
> Someone used it to catch infernal out with pic of his 'mrs'
> 
> Use that


if that is poss would like to no awell.

but once someone gets back inwork it will be passed through the po po comps so may not be needed but please feel free anyone to do this beforehand


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> if that is poss would like to no awell.
> 
> but once someone gets back inwork it will be passed through the po po comps so may not be needed but please feel free anyone to do this beforehand


You can use Tiny Eye for it but it's a but hit and miss.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> You can use Tiny Eye for it but it's a but hit and miss.


Think it's called tin eye, but as you say is very hit and miss,I've tried putting in a few pics I've posted online myslef (to test it) and it's never found a single one.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

RockyD said:


> Think it's called tin eye, but as you say is very hit and miss,I've tried putting in a few pics I've posted online myslef (to test it) and it's never found a single one.


Yes you're right it is Tin Eye. I've had it work twice. But have tried it with loads of pictures.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I still have some of his test 400 after reading this I might bin it.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

miller25 said:


> I still have some of his test 400 after reading this I might bin it.


i havent read any pages after 17 i think it was. but i think it was to do with not recieving gear. i cant remember anyone saying his gear was poor so your test may be fine?


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

safc49 said:


> i havent read any pages after 17 i think it was. but i think it was to do with not recieving gear. i cant remember anyone saying his gear was poor


How could you trust a known scammer to not cut corners. Especially when you're going to be injecting that stuff in your body.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RockyD said:


> Hopefully he's sharing a cell with a 20 stone 6'5 dude with gay tendencies.


What's @ewen done to get locked up? :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

OrganicSteel said:


> How could you trust a known scammer to not cut corners. Especially when you're going to be injecting that stuff in your body.


im just saying i havent seen anyone complain about his gear, infact i may have seen a post or 2 saying his gear was good stuff.

the complaint was not recieving gear as it seemed he couldnt cope with the orders coming at him


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> What's @ewen done to get locked up? :lol:


Finger blasting gerbils lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

safc49 said:


> im just saying i havent seen anyone complain about his gear, infact i may have seen a post or 2 saying his gear was good stuff.
> 
> the complaint was not recieving gear as it seemed he couldnt cope with the orders coming at him


I've never known T500 to be pain free and I jabbed 5ml a go of it .


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> I've never known T500 to be pain free and I jabbed 5ml a go of it .


thats the only complaint i can remember seeing about quality. i could be wrong but i cant be ar$ed going through every post in this thread


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Because he was linked to jimmy saville


Seriously, why was apple banned?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

MA1984 said:


> Seriously, why was apple banned?


Sourceing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Sourceing


And Sorcery......


----------



## eastcoastmuscle (Jan 2, 2013)

I saw a few posts back where someone mentioned he posted a picture of his watches... there was a scammer named frankie ******* that took alot of money from members and ran.. i remeber he use to post pics of his watch collection.... maybe the same peron? just tryiing to help you guys figure this out... frankie also had horrible spelling , i dont know if this guy did or not


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

eastcoastmuscle said:


> I saw a few posts back where someone mentioned he posted a picture of his watches... there was a scammer named frankie ******* that took alot of money from members and ran.. i remeber he use to post pics of his watch collection.... maybe the same peron? just tryiing to help you guys figure this out... *frankie also had horrible spelling , i dont know if this guy did or not*


Contradicting yourself abit there..? Seems like you know something..

And your spellings not too sharp either.. :confused1:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

eastcoastmuscle said:


> I saw a few posts back where someone mentioned he posted a picture of his watches... there was a scammer named frankie ******* that took alot of money from members and ran.. i remeber he use to post pics of his watch collection.... maybe the same peron? just tryiing to help you guys figure this out... frankie also had horrible spelling , i dont know if this guy did or not


i think thre name frankie has been thrown about a bit too


----------



## eastcoastmuscle (Jan 2, 2013)

lol are you serious? get the **** out of here bro, im a member on ******under the same name here and have been for a long time, i am just trying to throw some info out to help everyone identify this guy.. my rep on the other site speaks for itself... so no bro im not coming o here trying to out myself...lol



l6max said:


> Contradicting yourself abit there..? Seems like you know something..
> 
> And your spellings not too sharp either.. :confused1:


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

just browsing *************and apparently the 'frankie' who may or may not be 'apple' had been reporting rival sources to the police. Asking for payment details etc and sending the address's to the po po. cheeky lad.

Prestige-Healthcare.eu thread is interesting

fair play though, he seems cunning and clever after reading through this thread.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

really hope gymgym doesn't turn out to be a fake or be about 10 people on here, i kinda want him to be the real deal.

unlike others who have made up girlfriends, pretended to be their girlfriends or all sorts of other sh1t that people make up on here to impress people gymgym genuinely believed he was an international escort, bodyguard and trained killer.

even though it turned out someone on here knew him and he could'nt even get a job working security because one day when when it all kicked off he hid in the back instead of getting involved gymgym was unshakeable.

he had his certificate to show he'd been trained by some dude on youtube who threw pints of beer at people, he had links to the sites where he hired himself out as a male model and stories of how he has protected the most famous people in the world.

in his own head gymgym was the real deal and i'm rooting for the guy, i hope for the day when i read that jessica alba has hired out his services as an escort for the week, tom cruise has made him the head of his security team and that he finally managed to get his hands on chuck norris and beat him to death in his basement with his bare hands

here's to gymgym, a ledgend of uk-m, (albeit a ledgend with a probable history of psychosis)


----------



## eastcoastmuscle (Jan 2, 2013)

l6max said:


> just browsing ******and apparently the 'frankie' who may or may not be 'apple' had been reporting rival sources to the police. Asking for payment details etc and sending the address's to the po po. cheeky lad.
> 
> Prestige-Healthcare.eu thread is interesting
> 
> fair play though, he seems cunning and clever after reading through this thread.


The guy was a real piece of crap.. he was really helpful to everyone, always answered questions and was there to lend a hand, gained everyones trust then ran out with everyones money... guys like that should be hanged! i have been beat before for gear, it really sucks and guys like that who take our hard earned money, should be found and pay the price.. if i can help in anyway thats what i will try to do, these guys suck


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

update on this piece of sh*t. he has lied and lied guys making us think it was a mistake when it wasn't wat a cun*

anyway will have his name and address shortly and will post on here if anyone want to visit him ha.

and copy paste of the email he sent me the cock stain ha ha

As for the tossers saying they will hunt me down , ****ing bring it on i will crack there skulls open on my door step if anyone comes knocking the cheeky ****s , i have no beef with anyone and know alot of heads but am not having some bell ends taking the **** on a forum thinking they know the score when there miles from the truth ..

All that said i will get things sorted and then see whats what .


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

is anyone scared ha ha ha skinny little muppet having a sh*t by the sounds of it


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

ethan2009 said:


> update on this piece of sh*t. he has lied and lied guys making us think it was a mistake when it wasn't wat a cun*
> 
> anyway will have his name and address shortly and will post on here if anyone want to visit him ha.
> 
> ...


Is he threatening you or something ???


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Just a thought surely your mate must have given his address out to him for delivery so just ne wary incase he gets a visit back too


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

he saying to this to all the lads on here who gived abuse lol

and would luv him to go see my mate trust me he wont be walking away no matter how big his army is + surely no one is stupid enough to go in someone else area and give sh*t. i no i wouldn't.

there is guys on here who no him and posted in this thread but not replying to pm's when questioned there input emmm


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Name & Shame then?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

he's one cheeky k*nt mate i swear


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

As lat says, out the bellends on here that know him personally and are failing to contribute.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have just found a PM from apple from a good while ago:-

"haha i see your from gags hill mate lmfao i know eevryone in birkenhead my famlily lived corpo road from 1960 till now mate ...whats your name fella?"

Gaggs hill is in Birkenhead, docks area, down the bottom of Corporation Road. I will know this guy or my mates will if we can get his true name.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I have just found a PM from apple from a good while ago:-
> 
> "haha i see your from gags hill mate lmfao i know eevryone in birkenhead my famlily lived corpo road from 1960 till now mate ...whats your name fella?"
> 
> Gaggs hill is in Birkenhead, docks area, down the bottom of Corporation Road. I will know this guy or my mates will if we can get his true name.


Get on it poirot


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I think his real name is Granny Smith


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

mate i've used the guy A. Owens before i'm pretty sure-will get the wife to check history when she comes in.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DO NOT post names and sdresses of people on the open forum when these people could very well be totally innocent in all this.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

there is a pic of the tw*t in the thread mate so everyone no what he looks like  

again


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

ethan2009 said:


> there is a pic of the tw*t in the thread mate so everyone no what he looks like
> 
> again
> 
> View attachment 108757


He seems to have developed a vagina on his right delt


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> He seems to have developed a vagina on his right delt


Should have used an AI


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate. I remember he posted a few photos of his face, he had a shaved head, sure he put one up where there was a kid in the photo too. Remember there was the worst laminate flooring ive ever seen in his house :lol:


Just reading through this thread and your right i remember those photos and the laminate flooring, lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

So there's no ending to this story? I've just read all 38 pages too


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> So there's no ending to this story? I've just read all 38 pages too


becareful reading this he will probably crack our skulls open on he`s blood soaked Alpha doorstep


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> So there's no ending to this story? I've just read all 38 pages too


It's bloody annoying, all the threats & promises & there's no body!! :confused1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like a heroin addict in the picture!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks like a heroin addict in the picture!


Probably some coke head who found out their was money to be made in making gear then even more to be made in scamming.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

latblaster said:


> It's bloody annoying, all the threats & promises & there's no body!! :confused1:


Dont be silly mate he is far to alpha to leave a body


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

i never understand why people scam, the customer base is more than enough once built up, ok you get alot of money for free but when that runs out your back to square one with no customer base atall lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> i never understand why people scam, the customer base is more than enough once built up, ok you get alot of money for free but when that runs out your back to square one with no customer base atall lol


Couldn't understand this kind of sh!te that people do, & some who are nasty to other people. But I've know this vile person for years who goes around being arbitrarily foul.

That persons' reasoning is that " I can"! They feel that somehow they are powerful, & by getting away with their behaviour/scamming/rudeness makes them feel superior.

Bastards, the lot of them.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Right iv got a bit of an update for this. He's had various Facebook profiles under different names, a few weeks back he done me for £350 and done a few of my mates too, first few sales were ok, then done a bunk. The name I was done under was ste moore. Iv been made aware that this dude is talos, who was apple and rolex. The bank details he gave me are for A "v. Holmes" and the branch is in birkenstead. A quick search on Google gave me this news report on v holmes from birkenstead

http://www.wirralglobe.co.uk/news/4079809.Yob_jailed_for_bottle_attack/

I have now found his actual Facebook. This cnoot is going down.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Right iv got a bit of an update for this. He's had various Facebook profiles under different names, a few weeks back he done me for £350 and done a few of my mates too, first few sales were ok, then done a bunk. The name I was done under was ste moore. Iv been made aware that this dude is talos, who was apple and rolex. The bank details he gave me are for A "v. Holmes" and the branch is in birkenstead. A quick search on Google gave me this news report on v holmes from birkenstead
> 
> http://www.wirralglobe.co.uk/news/4079809.Yob_jailed_for_bottle_attack/
> 
> I have now found his actual Facebook. This cnoot is going down.


I think a few people on here would like his ddetails


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Birkenhead by the way


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

zack amin said:


> I think a few people on here would like his ddetails


Yes I bet. In the next day or 2 I will have his home address and hopefully other info. @Milky what details am I allowed and not allowed to post of this theiving cvnt?

Iv tracked him down to the estate he lives on but can't get his actual address as of yet. But I will do before long


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

xpower said:


> Birkenhead by the way


That's what I meant


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I knew that steve jobs was up to no good


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yes I bet. In the next day or 2 I will have his home address and hopefully other info. @Milky what details am I allowed and not allowed to post of this theiving cvnt?


If I remember rightly from this thread @Milky had a ffriend who wante words with this fella


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

in for when the sh1t hits the fan


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am from Birkenhead and don't know this lad, he is from Prenton though so unlikely that I would.

Sounds a sh1tbag having to use a bottle to fight!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@IGotTekkers - you bloody clown.

Did you know it was him too?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yes I bet. In the next day or 2 I will have his home address and hopefully other info. @Milky what details am I allowed and not allowed to post of this theiving cvnt?
> 
> Iv tracked him down to the estate he lives on but can't get his actual address as of yet. But I will do before long


Who have you tracked down? apple/talos or holmes?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mars said:


> Who have you tracked down? apple/talos or holmes?


They are the same person from what iv discovered.

Username talos used the same sort code as ste moore, which is actually Vincent Holmes


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> @IGotTekkers - you bloody clown.
> 
> Did you know it was him too?


No mate didn't know it was him till after.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Subbed to Detective Tekkers


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> They are the same person from what iv discovered.
> 
> Username talos used the same sort code as ste moore, which is actually Vincent Holmes


Have you and @Ackee&Saltfish ever thought about opening a detective agency?Lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> They are the same person from what iv discovered.
> 
> Username talos used the same sort code as ste moore, which is actually Vincent Holmes


But sort codes are the same throughout branch and county, apple/talos uses many different WU and bank transfer receivers.

Sure if you find moore or holmes a little bit of torture and they may give you apple/talos real identity.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> Have you and @Ackee&Saltfish ever thought about opening a detective agency?Lol


Lol no mate. It's not about the money, what I lost was a few hours work at most, it's the principal.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ethan2009 said:


> there is a pic of the tw*t in the thread mate so everyone no what he looks like
> 
> again
> 
> View attachment 108757





IGotTekkers said:


> http://www.wirralglobe.co.uk/news/4079809.Yob_jailed_for_bottle_attack/


look fcuk all like eachother :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mars said:


> But sort codes are the same throughout branch and county, apple/talos uses many different WU and bank transfer receivers.
> 
> Sure if you find moore or holmes a little bit of torture and they may give you apple/talos real identity.


This is the plan. If Holmes turns out to be just a payment portal then he better fix up and learn to snitch or life is gonna be very difficult for him. But from his pics on the link and his Facebook and the pics apple posted on here I'd say they look similar enough for me, shaved head and tan and leanness is the only real difference from what I can see, what do you guys reckon?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> look fcuk all like eachother :lol:


Yes they do ewen don't ruin this for me :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> This is the plan. If Holmes turns out to be just a payment portal then he better fix up and learn to snitch or life is gonna be very difficult for him. But from his pics on the link and his Facebook and the pics apple posted on here I'd say they look similar enough for me, shaved head and tan and leanness is the only real difference from what I can see, what do you guys reckon?


use tineye to see what sites the pictures have been posted on then you`ll see if they come from the same source .

if not its a gang that mugs cnuts off .


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> This is the plan. If Holmes turns out to be just a payment portal then he better fix up and learn to snitch or life is gonna be very difficult for him. But from his pics on the link and his Facebook and the pics apple posted on here I'd say they look similar enough for me, shaved head and tan and leanness is the only real difference from what I can see, what do you guys reckon?


Tekkers how did you get his details to buy from him, had he opened an account on here under another name?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> This is the plan. If Holmes turns out to be just a payment portal then he better fix up and learn to snitch or life is gonna be very difficult for him. But from his pics on the link and his Facebook and the pics apple posted on here I'd say they look similar enough for me, shaved head and tan and leanness is the only real difference from what I can see, what do you guys reckon?


But holmes is now doing a stretch for at least 3 years.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Tekkers how did you get his details to buy from him, had he opened an account on here under another name?


No mate I came across one of his many Facebook accounts that he uses to sell, then by chance I stumbled on a group that calls out scammers and on there I discovered that He was talos. And previously ages ago I spoke to talos on here and he admitted being apple.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> No mate I came across one of his many Facebook accounts that he uses to sell, then by chance I stumbled on a group that calls out scammers and on there I discovered that He was talos. And previously ages ago I spoke to talos on here and he admitted being apple.


Fair enough, sod buying gear through fb, I would not trust that as far as I could throw it (in cyber world) even more so now.

Hope you get it sorted mate, out of interest what you gonna do if you find him?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mars said:


> But holmes is now doing a stretch for at least 3 years.


He's out now, his Facebook status on Monday "to the little ****er that bricked my girlfriends window if I catch you round here I'll torcher ya!"

So, I see he likes his windows :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Fair enough, sod buying gear through fb, I would not trust that as far as I could throw it (in cyber world) even more so now.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted mate, out of interest what you gonna do if you find him?


Me? Oh I'm not gonna do anything at all :lol:

You don't hire a chef and cook your own dinner


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Me? Oh I'm not gonna do anything at all :lol:
> 
> You don't hire a chef and cook your own dinner


*nods with a smirk on his face 

Keep me in the loop, i'd like to know whats for dinner :thumb:


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there not a good chance that V Holmes is still in the clink, but letting someone use his bank account.

Edit - just read above that he's out now.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> He's out now, his Facebook status on Monday "to the little ****er that bricked my girlfriends window if I catch you round here I'll torcher ya!"
> 
> So, I see he likes his windows :lol:





MrM said:


> Is there not a good chance that V Holmes is still in the clink, but letting someone use his bank account.


See a couple of posts above yours...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

@IGotTekkers

Sort codes for say Barclays bank are the same all over the country....

my sort code with Barclays bank (up north) is the same as joe blogs sort code with Barclays bank down in London.

So are you sure its him ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds like he`s gonna have a nice dinner cooked and his windows cleaned :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol can just imagine tekkers and the 'this is England' bandits knocking at his door


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol can just imagine tekkers and the 'this is England' bandits knocking at his door


Na I'll keep the skins out of it, wev got a bad enough rep as it is. Luckily I know a whole bunch of wronguns in merseyside that would love nothing more than to say hello for a few notes.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lxm said:


> @IGotTekkers
> 
> Sort codes for say Barclays bank are the same all over the country....
> 
> ...


Yes mate I put the sort code into Google and the first link was the bank in his town lol. That's good enough for me


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

lxm said:


> @IGotTekkers
> 
> Sort codes for say Barclays bank are the same all over the country....
> 
> ...


Sort codes should be branch specific mate though not so sure about how they handle accounts opened online. You can do reverse lookups on this site: http://findsortcodes.co.uk/s.php?bankname=LLOYDS+TSB+BANK+PLC&page=21


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Sort codes should be branch specific mate though not so sure about how they handle accounts opened online. You can do reverse lookups on this site: http://findsortcodes.co.uk/s.php?bankname=LLOYDS+TSB+BANK+PLC&page=21


All I know is a guy I bought an item off ebay from who is at the other end of the country had the same sortcode as me, from the same bank!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> This is the plan. If Holmes turns out to be just a payment portal then he better fix up and learn to snitch or life is gonna be very difficult for him. But from his pics on the link and his Facebook and the pics apple posted on here I'd say they look similar enough for me, shaved head and tan and leanness is the only real difference from what I can see, what do you guys reckon?


This might just be me but if you look at the mugshot his ears look different to the posing picture. That's probably one of the more weird sentences I have wrote on UKM but thought I would put it out there haha


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

lxm said:


> All I know is a guy I bought an item off ebay from who is at the other end of the country had the same sortcode as me, from the same bank!


I have two accounts with Lloyds. Number 1 says that I live in Derby, Number 2 says I live in Bournemouth. It is the branch you open your account at that sets the sort code. If a branch closes, they then migrate that sort code to another branch nearby. Mine number 1 account has moved twice.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Sterling work Inspector Tek!

Your name's been put forward for a commendation for exceptional work in the field.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lxm said:


> All I know is a guy I bought an item off ebay from who is at the other end of the country had the same sortcode as me, from the same bank!


You were high at the time, you bought the item from yourself, that's why you still have it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just seeked out the paypal account for ste moore/vinny Jones, the email contains the name vinny Jones, silly bugger. It's gotta be him then. The only thing that doesn't add up is the pics, I'm torn as to whether or not they match, people can look a lot different after a bit of gear, shaved head and a tan. Either way iv been told by more than one that ste moor was talos, from what I can work out he targets the same customers under different accounts.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mish said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just seeked out the paypal account for ste moore/vinny Jones, the email contains the name vinny Jones, silly bugger. It's gotta be him then. The only thing that doesn't add up is the pics, I'm torn as to whether or not they match, people can look a lot different after a bit of gear, shaved head and a tan. Either way iv been told by more than one that ste moor was talos, from what I can work out he targets the same customers under different accounts.


You need to be looking at the ears and nose.

Ear height and shape, your ears will grow but the shape wont change. Look at where the lobes attach to the skull and compare where the bridge of the nose extends out from the skull.


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think they look the same, very similar eyebrows


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Anybody else think he's on here again under a new name?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> You need to be looking at the ears and nose.
> 
> Ear height and shape, your ears will grow but the shape wont change. Look at where the lobes attach to the skull and compare where the bridge of the nose extends out from the skull.


I said about the ears too, they do look well different. I just showed the wife both pictures together and her answer after about a second was the ears are well different!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Antibody else think he's on here again under a new name?


Of course he will be  I Bet his little ring is throbbing 40 to the dozen!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Antibody else think he's on here again under a new name?


You can bet he's reading this thread now thinking


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Of course he will be  I Bet his little ring is throbbing 40 to the dozen!


Yeah but has anybody recognised him? Or is it just me that thinks he may have! Lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah but has anybody recognised him? Or is it just me that thinks he may have! Lol


When he was talos was easy to know he was selling, had a cock****e attitude to go with it, must've changed his persona if so


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

zack amin said:


> When he was talos was easy to know he was selling, had a cock****e attitude to go with it, must've changed his persona if so


It was a particular thing he typed that got me...he used to always put "tbo"

I saw a new member type that yesterday! Just reminded me of it that's all! I may be well off the mark here though!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

As I see it there's one major problem! He's in jail, now unless they have introduced some new law that allows you to serve at most a year of a 5year sentence and be released he's still there lads hate to brake that one to you. And he's gonna be there another 18months or so! You serve a straight half your sentence now since they got rid off parole. And he'd never get early release tagging because of violence in his offence.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I am also convinced this Cnut was frank dangermouse too I'll have a look see if I can find his bank

Details.

I don't think those pics are the same guy btw.

Tekkers post the FB link please to his account.

tbo hotdog could be anyone of us tbo like


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> As I see it there's one major problem! He's in jail, now unless they have introduced some new law that allows you to serve at most a year of a 5year sentence and be released he's still there lads hate to brake that one to you. And he's gonna be there another 18months or so! You serve a straight half your sentence now since they got rid off parole. And he'd never get early release tagging because of violence in his offence.


He's not in jail mate he's on Facebook, pics of him with his Mrs and everything. He updated his status Monday. unless somebody is posing as him and his Mrs is going along with it which I don't think is likely


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> As I see it there's one major problem! He's in jail, now unless they have introduced some new law that allows you to serve at most a year of a 5year sentence and be released he's still there lads hate to brake that one to you. And he's gonna be there another 18months or so! You serve a straight half your sentence now since they got rid off parole. And he'd never get early release tagging because of violence in his offence.


You must learn to read all the posts before adding your own ones mate! Lol

Either that or read the dates on the article you read!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't wanna post his fb as ppl will probably message him and spoil my plans to get more info on him. But I will do in due course, if a mod confirms that I can do so


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> I am also convinced this Cnut was frank dangermouse too I'll have a look see if I can find his bank
> 
> Details.
> 
> ...


Danger Mouse ran off with someone's money here before I remember some big thread about it and he ain't been back since....let me see if I can find the thread.

Edit: It was you haha :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/190768-frank-danger-mause-any-one-heard-him.html


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If i was planning to do someone over i'd probably post it on an internet forum that person was known to frequent too.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Smitch said:


> If i was planning to do someone over i'd probably post it on an internet forum that person was known to frequent too.


You never know, he might start getting his wallet out. Besides, I never said he was gonna get done over, that would be highly illegal and could lead to prosecution. We don't want anything like that :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> He's not in jail mate he's on Facebook, pics of him with his Mrs and everything. He updated his status Monday. unless somebody is posing as him and his Mrs is going along with it which I don't think is likely


You think thy don't have mobile phones in prison!? Updating FB does not mean he's not in jail, lads run full on business's from there cells so updating social networking is hardly a stretch (no pun intended) 

Either that or it's not the same guy! But there's no way he's out from a five year sentence that quickly its just not happening.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> *You never know, he might start getting his wallet out*. Besides, I never said he was gonna get done over, that would be highly illegal and could lead to prosecution. We don't want anything like that :lol:


From what i've heard he's not a very charitable chap.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

This guy and FrankDangerMaus aren't the same guy.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> You never know, he might start getting his wallet out. Besides, I never said he was gonna get done over, that would be highly illegal and could lead to prosecution. We don't want anything like that :lol:


I wouldn't hold your breath mate!

You never know who you're really dealing with here though so just be careful

I mean you say you know people and whatever but this guy surely has your address too right if you had a deal going on? Also probably has a few people of his own! Lol

Principles can be dangerous at times, is it really worth it over a few hundred quid?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> You must learn to read all the posts before adding your own ones mate! Lol
> 
> Either that or read the dates on the article you read!


FFS I only seen the top date 2013!

Ok fcuker is out then I'll get my stompers on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Apple and dangermaus arent the only scammers on here .


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> Apple and dangermaus arent the only scammers on here .


Tell me about it.

You promised 9" and only delivered 3"


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

tried understanding this thread and got lost a million times.....want to know the outcome though so im IN FOR THIS!!!!!!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

resten said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> You promised 9" and only delivered 3"


The plan was to administer the 3" on 3 different occasions giving you a cumulative 9"

False marketing @ewen :ban:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Mish said:


> This guy and FrankDangerMaus aren't the same guy.


Care to give the reason you think this?

I don't know one way or another tbh


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> You think thy don't have mobile phones in prison!? Updating FB does not mean he's not in jail, lads run full on business's from there cells so updating social networking is hardly a stretch (no pun intended)
> 
> Either that or it's not the same guy! But there's no way he's out from a five year sentence that quickly its just not happening.


mate it is the same guy. hes uploaded recent pics of him with his girlfriend, on monday he talked about chasing some kids down the street coz they smashed a window, this is his personal facebook, his friends and family are commenting on his status, and it is the same guy, unless he is an identicle twin with the same name

edit, just seen your last post


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> Apple and dangermaus arent the only scammers on here .


Name and shame!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> Apple and dangermaus arent the only scammers on here .


I'm sure there not, we really should have a name a shame policy where we can post any relevant info to help others not be scammed by these scum most forums have these.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mish said:


> This guy and FrankDangerMaus aren't the same guy.


DangerMaus is a scammer? I drew that cvnt a picture ffs!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> mate it is the same guy. hes uploaded recent pics of him with his girlfriend, on monday he talked about chasing some kids down the street coz they smashed a window, this is his personal facebook, his friends and family are commenting on his status, and it is the same guy, unless he is an identicle twin with the same name


It's k ive caught up now were on the same page


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Care to give the reason you think this?
> 
> I don't know one way or another tbh





The L Man said:


> DangerMaus is a scammer? I drew that cvnt a picture ffs!


I was in contact with FrankDangerMaus via PM before he scammed you. We spoke at length about some things very personal to him. I don't wish to say what we spoke about but Frank is the son of someone famous and as such he told me things that only he would know to be true if his father is who he says he is.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The L Man said:


> DangerMaus is a scammer? I drew that cvnt a picture ffs!


Better change my avi!


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

heres a tip, dont buy from people you dont know.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I can't believe this old member is still at it. I remember when the rotten apple started having people off as i was shocked coz he was good help on here and knew his stuff. Im sure he'll get whats coming to him some way or another, what goes around comes around with people like that.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tekkers WTF is your job if £350 is an hour or 2 of work!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Tekkers WTF is your job if £350 is an hour or 2 of work!


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> The clues are there to be seen in ever post he makes  you wouldn't make it through UKM detective training with those powers of observation lol


I haven't paid much attention to any of his posts but to be fair to myself, I spotted that he was the 'dianabolman' before I saw that he had it linked to his profile. I'd say I'm scoring average for the class haha


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Mish said:


> I was in contact with FrankDangerMaus via PM before he scammed you. We spoke at length about some things very personal to him. I don't wish to say what we spoke about but Frank is the son of someone famous and as such he told me things that only he would know to be true if his father is who he says he is.


Jimmy Savile??


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

mills91 said:


> I haven't paid much attention to any of his posts but to be fair to myself, I spotted that he was the 'dianabolman' before I saw that he had it linked to his profile. I'd say I'm scoring average for the class haha


No comment  lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mish said:


> I was in contact with FrankDangerMaus via PM before he scammed you. We spoke at length about some things very personal to him. I don't wish to say what we spoke about but Frank is the son of someone famous and as such he told me things that only he would know to be true if his father is who he says he is.


The only thing I can take from this is extortion but I dont condone kidnap for monitary gains


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> No comment  lol


It doesn't involve renting the old backdoor out to old men does it?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Breda said:


> The only thing I can take from this is extortion but I dont condone kidnap for monitary gains


You and I obviously think very similarly in certain ways, a non condoning way of course


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> The only thing I can take from this is extortion but I dont condone kidnap for monitary gains


Famous in specific circles. Not famous as in Heat magazine.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

mills91 said:


> It doesn't involve renting the old backdoor out to old men does it?


That may be a new side line i was unawares off! Maybe Thats what them braces must be for, stop him sqirming


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Mish said:


> Famous in specific circles. Not famous as in Heat magazine.


Judge or priest? Into little boys? On the right track here or what?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mish said:


> Famous in specific circles. Not famous as in Heat magazine.


Just name the cnut ffs let pain2gain try get back what he`s owed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mish said:


> Famous in specific circles. Not famous as in Heat magazine.


What kind of circles?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Anybody else think he's on here again under a new name?


If he is bet he's getting a bit worried or laughing his head off


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Tekkers WTF is your job if £350 is an hour or 2 of work!


I run various different online businesses mate. Ecommerse mostly


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> The clues are there to be seen in ever post he makes  you wouldn't make it through UKM detective training with those powers of observation
> 
> Are you insinuating I'm a male prostitute? Lol it's not true I tell you! :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been following this thread allday, I hope something good comes from it haha


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

the guy would of been i jail at the time apple was around ripping people off though no? i realise hes out now but this would be going back a couple of years


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Please refrain from posting peoples private information on the open board. As much as this tw*t needs a visit ee can not condone it.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Are you insinuating I'm a male prostitute? Lol it's not true I tell you! :lol:


Prostitutes charge a fee if you bum them. You're more charitable than that


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

ethan2009 said:


> there is a pic of the tw*t in the thread mate so everyone no what he looks like
> 
> again
> 
> View attachment 108757


Looks like someone has already had a go at him. What the fcuk is wrong with his shoulder?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't FCUK with Tekkers


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Right iv got a bit of an update for this. He's had various Facebook profiles under different names, a few weeks back he done me for £350 and done a few of my mates too, first few sales were ok, then done a bunk. The name I was done under was ste moore. Iv been made aware that this dude is talos, who was apple and rolex. The bank details he gave me are for A "v. Holmes" and the branch is in birkenstead. A quick search on Google gave me this news report on v holmes from birkenstead
> 
> http://www.wirralglobe.co.uk/news/4079809.Yob_jailed_for_bottle_attack/
> 
> I have now found his actual Facebook. This cnoot is going down.


My sister is v holmes ? Hmmmm


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

lesnar said:


> heres a tip, dont buy from people you dont know.


I've bought loads of stuff from people off forums that I've never met, never been scammed once.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FTR chaps this scheming ku8t is very very clever and we have been here before.

As said previously don't send faceless nameless no marks your money, its foolproof really.

Your all big boys, you know the people you can trust and cant but bottom line is there all drug dealers and if they have to they will fu*k you right over and not bat an eyelid.

I know of one who has possibly been scammed for a couple of grand, and you would not believe who the culprit is, just goes to show you.


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

Milky said:


> FTR chaps this scheming ku8t is very very clever and we have been here before.
> 
> As said previously don't send faceless nameless no marks your money, its foolproof really.
> 
> ...


Pays your money, takes your chances. That's the risk with the online game.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Breda said:


> What kind of circles?


Well I bet it aint a knitting circle.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> I know of one who has possibly been scammed for a couple of grand, and you would not believe who the culprit is, just goes to show you.


See I think that's weird if I was buying 2k's worth I'd sort out collection would you not, seems retarded to me!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> See I think that's weird if I was buying 2k's worth I'd sort out collection would you not, seems retarded to me!


These two were " friends " mate, knew each other pretty well, not sure if they had actually met and the " scammer " was / is very convincing so he trusted him.


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> See I think that's weird if I was buying 2k's worth I'd sort out collection would you not, seems retarded to me!


At a guess, the victim probably made lots of purchases over a substantial period of time and established trust with the supplier.

I still wouldn't send anyone that sort of money personally. Way too much to lose.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> These two were " friends " mate, knew each other pretty well, not sure if they had actually met and the " scammer " was / is very convincing so he trusted him.


These guys members here?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ben-Joe said:


> At a guess, the victim probably made lots of purchases over a substantial period of time and established trust with the supplier.
> 
> I still wouldn't send anyone that sort of money personally. Way too much to lose.


I was sent £800 worth of stuff and was only asked to pay when it arrived. Some people you can trust, others you cant.

I can count on one hand the people on here l would trust with more than £20.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben-Joe said:


> At a guess, the victim probably made lots of purchases over a substantial period of time and established trust with the supplier.
> 
> I still wouldn't send anyone that sort of money personally. Way too much to lose.


Yeah I guess I'd collect in my car still if I was buying 2k's worth even just for the sake of it getting lost in the mail. I've only ever spent 300 or just over as a max so....


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Milky said:


> I was sent £800 worth of stuff and was only asked to pay when it arrived. Some people you can trust, others you cant.
> 
> I can count on one hand the people on here l would trust with more than £20.


Am I on your hand?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Talaria said:


> Am I on your hand?


Well given the faceless avi and distinct lack of any personal info l would go a tenner on you :thumbup1:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> I was sent £800 worth of stuff and was only asked to pay when it arrived. Some people you can trust, others you cant.
> 
> I can count on one hand the people on here l would trust with more than £20.


LOL there was a guy years ago on another forum that had a high post count and moaned that he had no cash until tomorrow and therefore had no dinner, so, another high post count member said he would call domino's pizza and get him a takeaway delivered and for him to pay him back tomorrow. The sad c.unt took the pizza and never posted again. Some people are sad t.wats


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL there was a guy years ago on another forum that had a high post count and moaned that he had no cash until tomorrow and therefore had no dinner, so, another high post count member said he would call domino's pizza and get him a takeaway delivered and for him to pay him back tomorrow. The sad c.unt took the pizza and never posted again. Some people are sad t.wats


That's fu*king pathetic.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> I was sent £800 worth of stuff and was only asked to *pay when it arrived*. Some people you can trust, others you cant.
> 
> I can count on one hand the people on here l would trust with more than £20.


I was offered this as well having lost faith in buying online after having problems. It's nice to be trusted like that and then not let them down.

£800 is a little rich for my blood though :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> I was offered this as well having lost faith in buying online after having problems. It's nice to be trusted like that and then not let them down.
> 
> £800 is a little rich for my blood though :lol:


I never betray a trust mate, l pride myself on being a fair man and always will.

Have to say tho it works both ways, l actually trust this fella where l would pay up front no worries at all.


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

Milky said:


> I was sent £800 worth of stuff and was only asked to pay when it arrived. Some people you can trust, others you cant.
> 
> I can count on one hand the people on here l would trust with more than £20.


That's fair enough mate - good to hear that it works both ways in some cases


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL there was a guy years ago on another forum that had a high post count and moaned that he had no cash until tomorrow and therefore had no dinner, so, another high post count member said he would call domino's pizza and get him a takeaway delivered and for him to pay him back tomorrow. The sad c.unt took the pizza and never posted again. Some people are sad t.wats


Unbelieveable how lame some people are


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

seems sad (more irritating) to me that there are people that would have other honest people over for the sake of a couple or few hundred quid, be it illegal or legal dealings. I would rather go out my way to make sure of a good reputation and make sure people came back, its just not good business sense the other way around


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

L man make tekkers an avi so he feels like he got something out of the experience


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

gummyp said:


> L man make tekkers an avi so he feels like he got something out of the experience


Waiting for him to send me a pic mate

@IGotTekkers what do you want? lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> seems sad (more irritating) to me that there are people that would have other honest people over for the sake of a couple or few hundred quid, be it illegal or legal dealings. I would rather go out my way to make sure of a good reputation and make sure people came back, its just not good business sense the other way around


haha, yeah a lot of dealers are stupid though. Back in the day I spent silly money on coke, I'd meet someone new that sold, I said it's simple, if it's good I'll come back if it's crap I won't, the amount of tw4ts that sold me something crap for the sake of gaining 40 quid and me never returning never made sense they could have made a killing from me if they played straight!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> haha, yeah a lot of dealers are stupid though. Back in the day I spent silly money on coke, I'd meet someone new that sold, I said it's simple, if it's good I'll come back if it's crap I won't, the amount of tw4ts that sold me something crap for the sake of gaining 40 quid and me never returning never made sense they could have made a killing from me if they played straight!


Exactly, and it works the same for me. Im a joiner so when I take a deposit for a job then I make sure I do a good job because if I scammed people out of a bit of cash it would soon get round and I would be back at square 1 with no customer base in a heartbeat. Doesn't make sense at all to me


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> Exactly, and it works the same for me. Im a joiner so when I take a deposit for a job then I make sure I do a good job because if I scammed people out of a bit of cash it would soon get round and I would be back at square 1 with no customer base in a heartbeat. Doesn't make sense at all to me


Same in my industry mate, people say to me sorry if I'm a bit off but I've had a bad experience when it comes to people in your trade I just explain like you said, what's better, I take you for a grand or I do a decent job and you tell all your mates about me and get me business and I retain your business, I'll make more money, it's in my interests to do you a decent job!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I run various different online businesses mate. Ecommerse mostly


Lol, a bit spelling nazi! But in that case I would expect you to be able to spell it if you're earning £175+ an hour


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

@Hotdog147 you were indeed correct, he is indeed reading this thread, i just went to send him a friendly message on facebook and his account is now gone, no trace of it :lol: silly ****er. But I think thats proof enough that it is indeed him. haha

Vincent, you have until tomorrow night to contact me and come to an agreement. After that its Fun time. I dont think you want to play fun time do you Vincent?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol, a bit spelling nazi! But in that case I would expect you to be able to spell it if you're earning £175+ an hour


lol what do you expect, I never went to school :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

What's going on here then...?


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

Conscript said:


> What's going on here then...?


There's a guy on here called apples (or used to be called apples) and from what i gather he's a knocking cnut.

Scammed people out of their cash and some people here think he's back with a different alias.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Ben-Joe said:


> There's a guy on here called apples (or used to be called apples) and from what i gather he's a knocking cnut.
> 
> Scammed people out of their cash and some people here think he's back with a different alias.


Lol this guys an old hand on this forum, he'll never go! :lol:

This is the vulnerability of using Internet forums, you build rapport with people, then take a chance on the back of it, then unfortunately in a few cases people get skimmed of a few quid lol x


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

Conscript said:


> Lol this guys an old hand on this forum, he'll never go! :lol:
> 
> This is the vulnerability of using Internet forums, you build rapport with people, then take a chance on the back of it, then unfortunately in a few cases people get skimmed of a few quid lol x


If only it was just a few quid mate. People have spoken about losing up to a couple of grand in here.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> @Hotdog147 you were indeed correct, he is indeed reading this thread, i just went to send him a friendly message on facebook and his account is now gone, no trace of it :lol: silly ****er. But I think thats proof enough that it is indeed him. haha
> 
> Vincent, you have until tomorrow night to contact me and come to an agreement. After that its Fun time. I dont think you want to play fun time do you Vincent?


He might look and seem like a spineless Sally.

But he is still about for a reason, don't take things at face value and bight off more than you can chew for a pethetic Amount of money is all I'm saying, you don't know who is behind this guy mate, they certainly aren't a load of this is England wannabes. Thy are the real deal.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

47 pages.... Damn insomnia!


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Im confused. Was this guy selling gear on here? Is that informarly allowed? Not saying i sell gear because all class c substances in my possesion are for personal use. Nor is this in any way an invitation to treat.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Poke said:


> He might look and seem like a spineless Sally.
> 
> But he is still about for a reason, don't take things at face value and bight off more than you can chew for a pethetic Amount of money is all I'm saying, you don't know who is behind this guy mate, *they certainly aren't a load of this is England wannabes*. Thy are the real deal.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

QUOTE=latsius;4381775]Im confused. Was this guy selling gear on here? Is that informarly allowed? Not saying i sell gear because all class c substances in my possesion are for personal use. Nor is this in any way an invitation to treat.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke said:


> He might look and seem like a spineless Sally.
> 
> But he is still about for a reason, don't take things at face value and bight off more than you can chew for a pethetic Amount of money is all I'm saying, you don't know who is behind this guy mate, they certainly aren't a load of this is England wannabes. Thy are the real deal.


This is England wannabe? Gtf!

You might be the kind of guy to sit back and do nothing, but I'm not a weasey little doormat. Iv found this cvnt and is gonna be taught a lesson, I don't give a fvck if he is the "real deal" I ain't scared or shook by anybody.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Go tekkers go tekkers go!

Btw picsorNOlessontaughtoscamingfcukwit!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

go on Tekker him pmsl


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

ewen said:


> sounds like he`s gonna have a nice dinner cooked and his windows cleaned :whistling:


Having his windows cleaned with his face... And glass shards for dinner

47 stitches for pudding


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> @Hotdog147* you were indeed correct, he is indeed reading this thread, i just went to send him a friendly message on facebook and his account is now gone*, no trace of it :lol: silly ****er. But I think thats proof enough that it is indeed him. haha
> 
> Vincent, you have until tomorrow night to contact me and come to an agreement. After that its Fun time. I dont think you want to play fun time do you Vincent?












aaaaaaaaaaaaaand he's off


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> This is England wannabe? Gtf!
> 
> You might be the kind of guy to sit back and do nothing, but I'm not a weasey little doormat. Iv found this cvnt and is gonna be taught a lesson, I don't give a fvck if he is the "real deal" I ain't scared or shook by anybody.


Who said I referred you and your people to 'this is England wannabes'? You just did lol, maybe there's a reason for that 

Mate if you were smart you would realise that if you mess with him its not just him you are messing with or need to worry about which is what I was saying, anyone could knock him out and teach him a lesson henis just a little worm, but there is a reason they haven't 

They have your address, you do realise there are people who will come and kill you/ cause serious harm for little money these days and these people have allot of it, the first thing they do is target your family, not you. They will do it just out of principle.

So go ahead, be a meathead and go and sort him out over a poxy £300 but I won't be surprised if a few weeks later you aren't posting here anymore.

I'm not the kind of guy to sit back and do nothing, I'm the kind of guy who grew up around this stuff know how irs works and isn't so dumb To realise that the other party have your address and you don't have theirs, your f#cked from the off you can't do anything mate so just forget about it unless ou don't care for your family or wouldn't mind a few knife sized holes in your torso.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Mish said:


> I was in contact with FrankDangerMaus via PM before he scammed you. We spoke at length about some things very personal to him. I don't wish to say what we spoke about but Frank is the son of someone famous and as such he told me things that only he would know to be true if his father is who he says he is.


His father Jimmy Savile?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Poke said:


> *Who said I referred you and your people to 'this is England wannabes'? You just did lol, maybe there's a reason for that *
> 
> Mate if you were smart you would realise that if you mess with him its not just him you are messing with or need to worry about which is what I was saying, anyone could knock him out and teach him a lesson henis just a little worm, but there is a reason they haven't
> 
> ...


Is that another attempt at poke trying to be clever ? Mate it's just boring the way you do this in every thread, thinking you can just say things and when you get pulled up on it try and argue that you never said it


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

inb4 @Poke is apple, rolex, one-pound-coin etc


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> Is that another attempt at poke trying to be clever ? Mate it's just boring the way you do this in every thread, thinking you can just say things and when you get pulled up on it try and argue that you never said it


Spot on,never even noticed 'Poke' before this month on the forum tbh then all of a sudden he's popping up every thread to try to sound clever/wind people up.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke said:


> *Who said I referred you and your people to 'this is England wannabes'?* You just did lol, maybe there's a reason for that
> 
> Mate if you were smart you would realise that if you mess with him its not just him you are messing with or need to worry about which is what I was saying, anyone could knock him out and teach him a lesson henis just a little worm, but there is a reason they haven't
> 
> ...


You insinuated, don't try and turn it round on me.

He doesn't have MY address, doesn't know my real name, doesn't know my family, I don't give a **** if it was £3 or 3 grand. I don't give a **** who he has behind him. This really isn't anything I need to be concerned about. He is the one thats concerned, he is the one that's hiding from me, he is the one that deactivated his Facebook which is the worst thing he could have done. The guy is a bitch and he knows it.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

I hardly thing they are going to be a criminal empire like a standard coke dealing/importing network FFS.

Probably just 2 or 3 little scrawny, thieving little ball bags from the **** hole that is birkenhead (The bloke who said that it's the roughest place he's ever been... Get on a ferry and get over to my side of the river, BH is **** all but scruffs, poles and wannabe scousers)

Get him smashed Tekkers!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What's the betting all this comes to nothing?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

By way of a nod to UKM maybe you should give him some juice

Some Tekkers juice, juice him right up

nomsayin?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Smitch said:


> What's the betting all this comes to nothing?


Are you opening a book?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Poke said:


> Who said I referred you and your people to 'this is England wannabes'? You just did lol, maybe there's a reason for that
> 
> Mate if you were smart you would realise that if you mess with him its not just him you are messing with or need to worry about which is what I was saying, anyone could knock him out and teach him a lesson henis just a little worm, but there is a reason they haven't
> 
> ...


eh eh calm down vincent .


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I try and keep out of these kinda threads cos all the bad man talk stresses me

Tekkers my man, if you really guna have the guy up its probably best you stop commenting on this thread, you said yourself he's readin it.

You're givin him a chance to "prepare" himself if he is readin and the more scared he is the likelihood is he'll take more drastic measures to protect hiself. Also youre hottin yourself up should he go missin

If I was you I would stay quiet, get wat eva info you need, do what you feel is necessary but dont talk about it


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mish said:


> Are you opening a book?


Yeah, everyone just put £100 in my Paypal account and i'll sort the details out later.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Threatening the family now, bit ott for the net


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Yeah, everyone just put £100 in my Paypal account and i'll sort the details out later.


ok apple :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Breda said:


> I try and keep out of these kinda threads cos all the bad man talk stresses me
> 
> Tekkers my man, if you really guna have the guy up its probably best you stop commenting on this thread, you said yourself he's readin it.
> 
> ...


Notice how iv said I'm not gonna do anything to him  whatever lads get up to round his way ain't nothing to do with me :whistling: I'm sure I'm not his only enemy.

But yeah, I'm out of this thread now.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> I try and keep out of these kinda threads cos all the bad man talk stresses me
> 
> Tekkers my man, if you really guna have the guy up its probably best you stop commenting on this thread, you said yourself he's readin it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Smitch said:


> What's the betting all this comes to nothing?


It will go exactly the same way that thread did when JW was called out by the little 10 stone mma/boxer or whatever he was he wanted to fight him for 500 quid ...

They both dissappeared without trace


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> It will go exactly the same way that thread did when JW was called out by the little 10 stone mma/boxer or whatever he was he wanted to fight him for 500 quid ...
> 
> They both dissappeared without trace


JW is a mod over on TM, he's still alive, just about! 

And he is the king of wind ups.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> It will go exactly the same way that thread did when JW was called out by the little 10 stone mma/boxer or whatever he was he wanted to fight him for 500 quid ...
> 
> They both dissappeared without trace


JW disappear :laugh:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Spot on,never even noticed 'Poke' before this month on the forum tbh then all of a sudden he's popping up every thread to try to sound clever/wind people up.


He's someone I've got noted down on the "bellend" pile


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mills91 said:


> I hardly thing they are going to be a criminal empire like a standard coke dealing/importing network FFS.
> 
> Probably just 2 or 3 little scrawny, thieving little ball bags from the **** hole that is birkenhead (The bloke who said that it's the roughest place he's ever been... Get on a ferry and get over to my side of the river, BH is **** all but scruffs, poles and wannabe scousers)
> 
> Get him smashed Tekkers!!!


I'm from Birkenhead, where are you from?

Very few poles in Birkenhead and who the fck wants to be a Micky Mouser (got worst rep for being dolehead smackheads in England). I work in London and as soon as I meet people, I always stress I'm not a Scouser (for obvious reasons)


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> You insinuated, don't try and turn it round on me.
> 
> He doesn't have MY address, doesn't know my real name, doesn't know my family, I don't give a **** if it was £3 or 3 grand. I don't give a **** who he has behind him. This really isn't anything I need to be concerned about. He is the one thats concerned, he is the one that's hiding from me, he is the one that deactivated his Facebook which is the worst thing he could have done. The guy is a bitch and he knows it.


Indeed, but like I said its not him you need to worry about lol, he is a worm. But you have shown you either don't know how to deal with things like this or don't know what your dealing with by openly telling everyone on the Internet and letting him know you are after him, stupid stupid! If your really going to do someone over you do it without them or anyone else knowing and catch them when they are in their own and sod off. Now you can't do F all mate. They know your after him, they know your face, they could easily find your name also. You have no idea lol


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Was this guy making the horse GH that was in oil? Might be wrong but vaguely remember that being prestige healthcare UK?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I'm from Birkenhead, where are you from?
> 
> Very few poles in Birkenhead and who the fck wants to be a Micky Mouser (got worst rep for being dolehead smackheads in England). I work in London and as soon as I meet people, I always stress I'm not a Scouser (for obvious reasons)


Do you tell people your a Jedi, that's what the scousers call you int it ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't lived up there for 15 years but they used to call us "Woolybacks" - no idea why, maybe related to sh$gging sheep as we are next to Wales


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I'm from Birkenhead, where are you from?
> 
> Very few poles in Birkenhead and who the fck wants to be a Micky Mouser (got worst rep for being dolehead smackheads in England). I work in London and as soon as I meet people, I always stress I'm not a Scouser (for obvious reasons)


Huyton mate.

Full of em now all working in North Wales.

Think your the only Birkenhead-er that does that tbh, even that ball bag John Bishop who is from Runcorn tries to pass himself off as a scouser


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Poke said:


> Indeed, but like I said its not him you need to worry about lol, he is a worm. But you have shown you either don't know how to deal with things like this or don't know what your dealing with by openly telling everyone on the Internet and letting him know you are after him, stupid stupid! If your really going to do someone over you do it without them or anyone else knowing and catch them when they are in their own and sod off. Now you can't do F all mate. They know your after him, they know your face, they could easily find your name also. You have no idea lol


Your unlimited amount of knowledge is becoming annoying and boring now. Tekkers has said he wants revenge and I'm pretty sure he will and nothing you saying is going to change this.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mills91 said:


> Huyton mate.
> 
> Full of em now all working in North Wales.
> 
> Think your the only Birkenhead-er that does that tbh, even that ball bag John Bishop who is from Runcorn tries to pass himself off as a scouser


Huyton is as much as a dump as Birkenhead I reckon.

I haven't been North Wales for years, with living down South.

Everyone still thinks I am a Scouser after explaining that I'm not. Just as we would call most SE lads Cockneys I suppose!!


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Huyton is as much as a dump as Liverpool I reckon.
> 
> I haven't been North Wales for years, with living down South.
> 
> Everyone still thinks I am a Scouser after explaining that I'm not. Just as we would call most SE lads Cockneys I suppose!!


Live about a mile from the Liverpool city limit. We've just been voted in the top 3 WORST places in the UK to live, happy days.

Yeah thats true, anyone south of Birmingham is definitely a cockney!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke said:


> Indeed, but like I said its not him you need to worry about lol, he is a worm. But you have shown you either don't know how to deal with things like this or don't know what your dealing with by openly telling everyone on the Internet and letting him know you are after him, stupid stupid! If your really going to do someone over you do it without them or anyone else knowing and catch them when they are in their own and sod off. Now you can't do F all mate. They know your after him, they know your face, they could easily find your name also. You have no idea lol


I WANT him to know mate. And I want every poor ****er that he scammed to know too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mills91 said:


> Live about a mile from the Liverpool city limit. We've just been voted in the top 3 WORST places in the UK to live, happy days.
> 
> Yeah thats true, anyone south of Birmingham is definitely a cockney!


I meant "Huyton is as much as a dump as Birkenhead I reckon."

Top 3, well done, when I was a kid we were growing up on the Ford Estate (pure smacksville) and it was on the front of the "The Rag aka The Sun" (approx 1984) and was voted the worst estate in England  Ford Estate was a total dump though, most of the older lads now dead from the brown.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Huntingground382313 said:


> I meant "Huyton is as much as a dump as Birkenhead I reckon."
> 
> Top 3, well done, when I was a kid we were growing up on the Ford Estate (pure smacksville) and it was on the front of the "The Rag aka The Sun" (approx 1984) and was voted the worst estate in England  Ford Estate was a total dump though, most of the older lads now dead from the brown.


Bet this little ****er is the spawn of a pair of Brown Bandits


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I meant "Huyton is as much as a dump as Birkenhead I reckon."
> 
> Top 3, well done, when I was a kid we were growing up on the Ford Estate (pure smacksville) and it was on the front of the "The Rag aka The Sun" (approx 1984) and was voted the worst estate in England  Ford Estate was a total dump though, most of the older lads now dead from the brown.


I've heard about the ford estate, you must of been a lucky kid :whistling:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hmmmm. If someone's actually gonna do this kid in then it's probably not too smart that there's now loads of evidence on the internet of what you're planning lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mills91 said:


> Bet this little ****er is the spawn of a pair of Brown Bandits


What, you are stating that my Mum and Dad were both smackheads?

Little fcker - haaahaa, have you seen my blog or avi? Another 21yo internet hardman living with their Mum. I'll be in Liverpool in October, you will have plenty of opportunity to state what you want to my face. Fancy it?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

EFC said:


> I've heard about the ford estate, you must of been a lucky kid :whistling:


Haahaa, we moved away when we were 11, private school scholarship, university and now IT consultant for Investment Banks. No luck though, hard work.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

...and the CPS is soft as sh1t on random attacks in town on a Friday night...GBH cases normally get pleaded down to a suspended sentence. They are sh1t hot on planned revenge attacks tho...especially when the guy who's done it has left a nice little trail of breadcrumbs for them on an internet forum. 5 years sentence is the norm for revenge attacks if I remember correctly.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> What, you are stating that my Mum and Dad were both smackheads?
> 
> Little fcker - haaahaa, have you seen my blog or avi? Another 21yo internet hardman living with their Mum. I'll be in Liverpool in October, you will have plenty of opportunity to state what you want to my face. Fancy it?


What are you talking about you t!t, I'm clearly on about the robbing little cvnt this thread is about!

For the record, I'm 24 and have a house


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> What, you are stating that my Mum and Dad were both smackheads?
> 
> Little fcker - haaahaa, have you seen my blog or avi? Another 21yo internet hardman living with their Mum. I'll be in Liverpool in October, you will have plenty of opportunity to state what you want to my face. Fancy it?


Think he was referring to the scammer lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mills91 said:


> What are you talking about you t!t, I'm clearly on about the robbing little cvnt this thread is about!
> 
> For the record, I'm 24 and have a house


You quoted me and then stated "Bet this little ****er is the spawn of a pair of Brown Bandits" - anybody would have thought that your reply was in response to me.

Anyhow, I agree about the pencil neck known as Apple.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> What, you are stating that my Mum and Dad were both smackheads?
> 
> Little fcker - haaahaa, have you seen my blog or avi? Another 21yo internet hardman living with their Mum. I'll be in Liverpool in October, you will have plenty of opportunity to state what you want to my face. Fancy it?


roid rage :lol:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> You quoted me and then stated "Bet this little ****er is the spawn of a pair of Brown Bandits" - anybody would have thought that your reply was in response to me.
> 
> Anyhow, I agree about the pencil neck known as Apple.


Suppose it was open to being interpreted that way


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

There's a bit on safebuy steroids blogspot about this guy..

Would paste the link but not sure if it's against rules..although I don't think that site provides sources.

I'm not a facebook user but apparently his profile changed to Prestige Preston, this was march so might be deleted by now.

Someone also posted that "Frankie" short changed a well known family in the Coventry city area..that are involved in nightclub door work security


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

EFC said:


> Your unlimited amount of knowledge is becoming annoying and boring now. Tekkers has said he wants revenge and I'm pretty sure he will and nothing you saying is going to change this.


People who go shouting and telling everyone about how they are going to get revenge on someone often don't end up doing so (people who do keep it to themselves ad know what they are doig get he job Done quietly) and if they do get ****ed over themselves or end up in court because they pretty much already admitted To doing something or Intending to do so before anything happened.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I WANT him to know mate. And I want every poor ****er that he scammed to know too.


Why do you want him to know? The only thing you have let him know is that you aren't going to do anything by the way you have acted, he didnt delete his Facebook because he's scared of you lol, he deleted it due to potential police interruption. Use your noddle man.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Poke said:


> Why do you want him to know? The only thing you have let him know is that you aren't going to do anything by the way you have acted, he didnt delete his Facebook because he's scared of you lol, he deleted it due to potential police interruption. Use your noddle man.


Just let him get on with it ffs


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

resten said:


> Just let him get on with it ffs


Just warning him and giving some friendly advice. He's gone a whole way wrong about it, and now he is fooked can't really do much, doesn't realise that who he is dealing with is not the concen but the people who look after him and allot of money invlolved. And the fact he has openly told everyone and him about it shows he has no idea what he's doing or trying to do lol.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Poke said:


> Just warning him and giving some friendly advice. He's gone a whole way wrong about it, and now he is fooked can't really do much, doesn't realise that who he is dealing with is not the concen but the people who look after him and allot of money invlolved. And the fact he has openly told everyone and him about it shows he has no idea what he's doing or trying to do lol.


You're a broken record. You're still going on about it. I'm astounded at the extent you'll just go on and on. I doubt you really give a fvck, you come across as just trying to be a smart ar5e


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

resten said:


> You're a broken record. You're still going on about it. I'm astounded at the extent you'll just go on and on. I doubt you really give a fvck, you come across as just trying to be a smart ar5e


If me replying to your comment directly talking to me about this recurrent subject surprises you then your very Naive lol.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Poke said:


> If me replying to your comment directly talking to me about this recurrent subject surprises you then your very Naive lol.


Replying to my quote, and again going off on one.

Talk about willy waving. "No, I'm a bigger gangster than you" :thumbdown:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Poke said:


> Just warning him and giving some friendly advice. He's gone a whole way wrong about it, and now he is fooked can't really do much, *doesn't realise that who he is dealing with is not the concen but the people who look after him and allot of money invlolved*. And the fact he has openly told everyone and him about it shows he has no idea what he's doing or trying to do lol.


how would you know ?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

resten said:


> Replying to my quote, and again going off on one.
> 
> Talk about willy waving. "No, I'm a bigger gangster than you" :thumbdown:


This cownt makes no sense in correlation to what I said.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> how would you know ?


If he was working for anyone of note making real amounts of gear, he wouldn't be ripping people off for a couple of hundred quid as it is bad for business in the long term. Surely you can see this...

Sorry @ewen that was for @Poke


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

ewen said:


> how would you know ?


Because I know the little squirt


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

mills91 said:


> If he was working for anyone of note making real amounts of gear, he wouldn't be ripping people off for a couple of hundred quid as it is bad for business in the long term. Surely you can see this


This comment couldn't be more incorrect. He's not working for anyone, he is related to people and is a theiving clever git who has acces to big amounts of pretty much everything illegal. And as said there is a reason nobody has done him in yet, and he isn't the reason.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Poke said:


> Because I know the little squirt


thought as much .


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Poke said:


> This comment couldn't be more incorrect. He's not working for anyone, he is related to people and is a theiving clever git who has acces to big amounts of pretty much everything illegal. And as said there is a reason nobody has done him in yet, and he isn't the reason.


The reason he hasn't been done in is cos nobody has tracked him down. He's not ripping off people who live in his road is he, he's ripping off people using different names and identities.

If he ripped me off and I could find him, I'd **** him up and I wouldnt care who 'looks after him' as he doesn't know me.

How do you know him so well then?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone been done over yet?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Poke said:


> Because I know the little squirt


Just highlighting this for @IGotTekkers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Anyone been done over yet?


poke had his dinner cooked and windows cleaned lastnight ...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> inb4 @Poke is apple, rolex, one-pound-coin etc


Weren't too far off mate :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Poke said:


> This comment couldn't be more incorrect. He's not working for anyone, he is related to people and is a theiving clever git who has acces to big amounts of pretty much everything illegal. And as said there is a reason nobody has done him in yet, and he isn't the reason.


being related to people isn't a reason not to be caught out... a couple of year ago a good friend of mine who I grew up with (he was hard as nails by the way and related to a lot of not nice people) met a couple of scousers out in a club in town who said, after talking for a bit, they could get as much coke as he wanted for cheap. to cut a long story short he arranged a deal with these two for a good bit of gear but when they turned up he battered the pair of them and just took it. anyway a few month later when it'd all blown over, he went to the shop one night and never came back. the next day he was found dead in an alley round the corner from his house, overdosed on smack when the guy never touched it in his life. it later came to light that he was injected buy these scousers because of what he did, so no matter how tough you are or who you know/related to you can still be got to. and in no way is this a 'hard man' post, its a true story that effected me


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> being related to people isn't a reason not to be caught out... a couple of year ago a good friend of mine who I grew up with (he was hard as nails by the way and related to a lot of not nice people) met a couple of scousers out in a club in town who said, after talking for a bit, they could get as much coke as he wanted for cheap. to cut a long story short he arranged a deal with these two for a good bit of gear but when they turned up he battered the pair of them and just took it. anyway a few month later when it'd all blown over, he went to the shop one night and never came back. the next day he was found dead in an alley round the corner from his house, overdosed on smack when the guy never touched it in his life. it later came to light that he was injected buy these scousers because of what he did, so no matter how tough you are or who you know/related to you can still be got to. and in no way is this a 'hard man' post, its a true story that effected me


Your comment doesn't contradict what I said mate and is not in any way the same situation.

First of all the scammer in question is not 'hard' or known as hard he is a little squirt. either is his family, but his family and very arranged criminals, himinals who aren't stupid aren't know. Let alone 'known as hard'

Secondly, the scouters did exactly what I said you should if wanted to 'do' someone which is not let the victim or theniternet know you are looking to do it. Your comment & example actually agrees with what I said mate.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

mills91 said:


> The reason he hasn't been done in is cos nobody has tracked him down. He's not ripping off people who live in his road is he, he's ripping off people using different names and identities.
> 
> If he ripped me off and I could find him, I'd **** him up and I wouldnt care who 'looks after him' as he doesn't know me.
> 
> How do you know him so well then?


I know who is and what his family does. You might go and 'f*ck him up' but of you let him and everyone on a forum know before hand you will be in the hospital shortly after mate lol, typical hard man talking.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Poke said:


> Your comment doesn't contradict what I said mate and is not in any way the same situation.
> 
> First of all the scammer in question is not 'hard' or known as hard he is a little squirt. either is his family, but his family and very arranged criminals, himinals who aren't stupid aren't know. Let alone 'known as hard'
> 
> Secondly, the scouters did exactly what I said you should if wanted to 'do' someone which is not let the victim or theniternet know you are looking to do it. Your comment & example actually agrees with what I said mate.


are you saying that the reason nobody has got this apple then is because hes too clever ? i'm just struggling to understand why nobody has found him or what (in your words) 'the reason that nobody has done him yet' is ?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> are you saying that the reason nobody has got this apple then is because hes too clever ? i'm just struggling to understand why nobody has found him or what (in your words) 'the reason that nobody has done him yet' is ?


Because anyone who has found out who is has also found out who else they will be dealing with.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Poke said:


> Because anyone who has found out who is has also found out who else they will be dealing with.


which brings me back to the original story of my friend, if you don't know who else you are dealing with then you are only dealing with one person


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> which brings me back to the original story of my friend, if you don't know who else you are dealing with then you are only dealing with one person


No, because your original story like I explained in my last post doesn't contradict with what I said in this situation and infact supports it as an example. Your friend didnt know what was coming (this guy does) the scoucers didnt say anything to anyone what they were going to do let alone the Internet and did the job swiftly. And your friend was known to be 'hard'.... This guy certainly isn't and his family aren't either, good criminals aren't 'known' for anything specially for being 'hard'


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Poke said:


> People who go shouting and telling everyone about how they are going to get revenge on someone often don't end up doing so (people who do keep it to themselves ad know what they are doig get he job Done quietly) and if they do get ****ed over themselves or end up in court because they pretty much already admitted To doing something or Intending to do so before anything happened.


Can't you see that your ruining a perfectly good thread


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Poke said:


> No, because your original story like I explained in my last post doesn't contradict with what I said in this situation and infact supports it as an example. Your friend didnt know what was coming (this guy does) the scoucers didnt say anything to anyone what they were going to do let alone the Internet and did the job swiftly. And your friend was known to be 'hard'.... This guy certainly isn't and his family aren't either, good criminals aren't 'known' for anything specially for being 'hard'


Well funnily enough poke I'm not actually trying to contradict or argue with you. The point I'm trying to make is that if you don't know who a person is related to or how tough they are then you will only ever be dealing with that 1 person at face value


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> Well funnily enough poke I'm not actually trying to contradict or argue with you. The point I'm trying to make is that if you don't know who a person is related to or how tough they are then you will only ever be dealing with that 1 person at face value


Good because as explained your example didnt contradict and actually agreed with what I've said.

As for the second part of that sentence.... Tekkers has mentioned all about it in a thread on the Internet and let him

Know through Facebook that he is coming for him lol... So now tekkers has done that, he is t just dealing with 1 person at face value, he went about the complete wrong way and is now dealing with allot more than one person if he actually decides to go ahead and do anything after openly tellin everyone about it and letting them know... Instead of shutting up and silently catching him on his own one night and walking off like a ghost.

I explained how this is not the same situation I my last post... Your comment is irrelevant in this situation.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Poke said:


> I know who is and what his family does. You might go and 'f*ck him up' but of you let him and everyone on a forum know before hand you will be in the hospital shortly after mate lol, typical hard man talking.


Not at all, I have no problem with him as he hasn't done anything to me.

IF! he had, and I had tracked him down, I wouldn't tell a forum. As long as he didn't know my name, what I looked like or even what my problem with him was... I'd take the law into my own hands and get my own back. Just like anybody else.

His family or minders have nothing to do with it as they would never know who did it.

How is that being a hard man?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke I don't care what contacts he has. I couldn't give a fook if he was related to the bloods, the crips AND part of the mafia. Thats a huge coincidence that you know him though. What a small small world.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Not at all, I have no problem with him as he hasn't done anything to me.
> 
> IF! he had, and I had tracked him down, I wouldn't tell a forum. As long as he didn't know my name, what I looked like or even what my problem with him was... I'd take the law into my own hands and get my own back. Just like anybody else.
> 
> ...


Indeed this is how it should be done if you are actually going to do anything, I was assuming you were doing this in tekkers current situation after you told him and the Internet all about it lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke said:


> Good because as explained your example didnt contradict and actually agreed with what I've said.
> 
> As for the second part of that sentence.... Tekkers has mentioned all about it in a thread on the Internet and let him
> 
> ...


I'm not going all the way up to Liverpool to steak him out, I don't bloody need to. He can have as many boys ready as he likes, don't make a difference and it's as simple as that. You think I'm stupid don't you poke, but believe it or not I am actually a fairly intelligent guy and know exactly what I am doing. Everything is done for a reason poke.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke said:


> Why do you want him to know? The only thing you have let him know is that you aren't going to do anything by the way you have acted, he didnt delete his Facebook because he's scared of you lol, he deleted it due to potential police interruption. Use your noddle man.


Good to see you are on close terms with him, I take it it was you that tipped him off about the thread then yeah? Since youv been discussing it with him, but since you are doing everything in your power to try and scare me off from "the bigger boys" and defending his actions I can only presume that you are actually him or are affiliated with him. Atleast we all know what the crack is now


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FFS This is getting boring now, Poke give Tekkers his cash back or both just meet up for a fight!


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

resten said:


>


Best GIF I've ever seen


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Best GIF I've ever seen


 @Ackee&Saltfish wishes he was me


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm not going all the way up to Liverpool to *steak* him out, I don't bloody need to. He can have as many boys ready as he likes, don't make a difference and it's as simple as that. You think I'm stupid don't you poke, but believe it or not I am actually a fairly intelligent guy and know exactly what I am doing. Everything is done for a reason poke.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

we need a spell off between poke and tekkers winner gets steak


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Poke said:


> Good because as explained your example didnt contradict and actually agreed with what I've said.
> 
> As for the second part of that sentence.... Tekkers has mentioned all about it in a thread on the Internet and let him
> 
> ...


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> we need a spell off between poke and tekkers winner gets steak


will you be involved in the 'punctuation off' after :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> will you be involved in the 'punctuation off' after :lol:
> 
> well all know no1 cares about punctuation online. It is spelling we have to take seriously :lol:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Poke said:


> This comment couldn't be more incorrect. *He's not working for anyone,* he is related to people and is a theiving clever git who has acces to big amounts of pretty much everything illegal. *And as said there is a reason nobody has done him in yet, and he isn't the reason.*


This is complete bullsh1t and if you know who he is, then stop fcuking about and tell us because i know a lot of guys on another forum that want his details.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Well well hasnt this thread turned out the way I expected.

At a boy @Poke

@Paz1982 I have a confession. Mrs Mish and I do that Cheryl Cole gif in real life. It's one of my favourites.

Inb4 pair of sad cvnts


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mmmm Cheryl looks amazing in that gif :wub:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> mmmm Cheryl looks amazing in that gif :wub:


Anus. Unspeakable things. Done to.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> Anus. Unspeakable things. Done to. Resten's.


 :whistling:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

resten said:


> :whistling:


Just remember that PM, it wasn't a typo.

I can make it happen.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> Just remember that PM, it wasn't a typo.
> 
> I can make it happen.


 :lol: I've bought a chastity belt and swallowed the key


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mish said:


> Anus. Unspeakable things. Done to.


yes^^


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mars said:


> This is complete bullsh1t and if you know who he is, then stop fcuking about and tell us because i know a lot of guys on another forum that want his details.


My guess is he doesnt know him as well as he wants people to think, he's scared of the cnut or affiliated otherwise he would have freed up the info by no instead of all talkin all this nonsense


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> FFS This is getting boring now, Poke give Tekkers his cash back or both just meet up for a fight!


Listen we do the GymGym way or nothing....fight to the death in an underground sex dungeon.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Breda said:


> My guess is he doesnt know him as well as he wants people to think, he's scared of the cnut or affiliated otherwise he would have freed up the info by no instead of all talkin all this nonsense


He must be pretty dense to even confess that to be honest- guilty by association now, he has nothing to gain from saying it only lose.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Mars said:


> This is complete bullsh1t and if you know who he is, then stop fcuking about and tell us because i know a lot of guys on another forum that want his details.


It's not BS, I know who he is and who his family are, but you already know his name, he's not my mate lol I don't know where his address.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Poke said:


> It's not BS, I know who he is and who his family are, but you already know his name, he's not my mate lol I don't know where his address.


So you just know of him?

Have you ever met him poke or do you just know what you've been told?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Good to see you are on close terms with him, I take it it was you that tipped him off about the thread then yeah? Since youv been discussing it with him, but since you are doing everything in your power to try and scare me off from "the bigger boys" and defending his actions I can only presume that you are actually him or are affiliated with him. Atleast we all know what the crack is now


Again you show your naivety. I know him, he's a ****, I live on the other side of England to him lol. I know his family, they are criminals and good ones, but I'm not in any way associated with them, not my personal line of buisness!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm not going all the way up to Liverpool to steak him out, I don't bloody need to. He can have as many boys ready as he likes, don't make a difference and it's as simple as that. You think I'm stupid don't you poke, but believe it or not I am actually a fairly intelligent guy and know exactly what I am doing. Everything is done for a reason poke.


You obviously aren't that smart. If anything happens its you that's gonna get the neck in because you let him and everyone on the Internet know before hand.

If you were a fairly intelligent guy you wouldn't be speaking about this with anyone specially openly online lmfao.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

@Poke you're just on a massive wind up here aren't you!

I'm not sure why people are biting though! It's obvious!

Although you do have some valid points, probably not the best way to go about it if you're set on doing someone over! Saying all this kind of stuff on social networking sites can and does come back to shaft people in the ar$e


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Breda said:


> So you just know of him?
> 
> Have you ever met him poke or do you just know what you've been told?


You don't need to meet someone to know who they are and what they are associate with.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Poke said:


> You don't need to meet someone to know who they are and what they are associate with.


How do you know him then?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> How do you know him then?


Nodded at him in the highstreet 1 day lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

So we've gone from "i know him" to "i know who he is".

I know who Brad Pitt is but that doesn't mean i know anything about him, other than what i hear from others, which could be complete b0llocks.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Breda said:


> How do you know him then?


Family buisness to put it vaguely.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Smitch said:


> So we've gone from "i know him" to "i know who he is".
> 
> I know who Brad Pitt is but that doesn't mean i know anything about him, other than what i hear from others, which could be complete b0llocks.


Incorrect


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Poke =


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Poke said:


> Incorrect


do you know anything about whats being discussed in this thread or are you just bored and want to play the 'mr mystery, I know more then you but i'm not telling' game. I think you've just confirmed with your last couple of posts that you actually know fcuk all


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Got to love the internet, you can pretend to be whatever/whoever you want!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Can someone please sign up as a new user and post pretending to be 'the gangster' with which we fear!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Poke said:


> Family buisness to put it vaguely.


Seen


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Can someone please sign up as a new user and post pretending to be 'the gangster' with which we fear!


I don't think anyone would dare post again if he turned up. it'd just be him and poke locked in an eternal argument, each one forever wanting to have the last word :lol:


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Got to love the internet, you can pretend to be whatever/whoever you want!


Yes your right...what fun it is...

Look who I really am..


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> I don't think anyone would dare post again if he turned up. it'd just be him and poke locked in an eternal argument, each one forever wanting to have the last word :lol:


Keep up, him and poke are mates. Anyway, better back out of the thread a little in case I get 'the knock' at the door!


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I've bought loads of stuff from people off forums that I've never met, never been scammed once.


I'm Not saying everyone's a scammer, just saying to stay safe just buy from well known companies or from people you know so you're safe.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So hang on @Poke and @apple are both scammers?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> So hang on @Poke and @apple are both scammers?


No pokes fam run a scammin biz with apples fam


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> No pokes fam run a scammin biz with apples fam


oooooohhhh the bloody scoundrels


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Breda said:


> No pokes fam run a scammin biz with apples fam


Or do they?

It's all very mysterious.....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Also while i'm at it @lesnar are you really Brock? if so that's a sh1t tattoo


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

@Poke is this you???


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Poke if you only know of him then how do you know that he closed his Facebook because of police reasons and not because I discovered it??


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tekkers you battered him yet, I've got to go out soon!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Tekkers you battered him yet, I've got to go out soon!


Dont go out mate !! Your already in too deep ! Your a target now


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Dont go out mate !! Your already in too deep ! Your a target now


You said you'd look after me, I'm as hard as a pillow. *runs to lock door!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Fight fight FIGHT! !!!!!!!!


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Also while i'm at it @lesnar are you really Brock? if so that's a sh1t tattoo


Nope I'm just a guy from Sheffield, but could be worse, could be the guy in your avatar taking a dump.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

lesnar said:


> Nope I'm just a guy from Sheffield, but could be worse, could be the guy in your avatar taking a dump.


 :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

lesnar said:


> Nope I'm just a guy from Sheffield, but could be worse, could be the guy in your avatar taking a dump.


That is true mate you could be a bodybuilder and not someone wishing he was someone else


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> You said you'd look after me, I'm as hard as a pillow. *runs to lock door!


As this guy apple is a thieving scumbag, just pit your LCD tv in the hallway by the front door..

When he breaks in he'll get distracted, pinch the tv and forgot to give you a bottle in the face..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mills91 said:


> Best GIF I've ever seen





resten said:


> @Ackee&Saltfish wishes he was me


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Poke said:


> It's not BS, I know who he is and who his family are, but you already know his name, he's not my mate lol I don't know where his address.


of course you do

http://reactiongifs.com/?p=11274">







"></a>


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Did the guy who ever it is get found out? What info do we have on him?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

lambrettalad said:


> of course you do
> 
> http://reactiongifs.com/?p=11274">
> 
> ...


You might be better starting off with ASCII art and work up to animated gifs.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Did the guy who ever it is get found out? What info do we have on him?


Do keep up


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mish said:


> Do keep up


Not even sure last time i read this thread and there is no way im doing the whole 58pages, i been busy man


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Did the guy who ever it is get found out? What info do we have on him?


I found him mate. His real name, his Facebook, the estate he lives on etc..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I found him mate. His real name, his Facebook, the estate he lives on etc..


pm me mate l remember a few names in the fold.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I found him mate. His real name, his Facebook, the estate he lives on and I'm now running scared..


He's got to you hasn't he....


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> You might be better starting off with ASCII art and work up to animated gifs.


lol....yeah didnt work to well from my phone:rolleyes:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I found him mate. His real name, his Facebook, the estate he lives on etc..


Full address? Any ccj's or convictions? :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

He'll recover from a beating mate ! If you really wanna scar him give him a good tekkering !


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> do you know anything about whats being discussed in this thread or are you just bored and want to play the 'mr mystery, I know more then you but i'm not telling' game. I think you've just confirmed with your last couple of posts that you actually know fcuk all


All incorrect


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Poke said:


> All incorrect


I will ask again, is you only purpose on this forum to pi*s people of and antagonise because that is all l see you doing.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Poke said:


> All incorrect


Am I the only person that likes you on here? You really brighten up my day h34r:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

just-that-ek said:


> *Am I the only person that likes you on here*? You really brighten up my day h34r:


Prob mate lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

just-that-ek said:


> Am I the only person that likes you on here? You really brighten up my day h34r:


You can join him when l ban him if you like then :thumbup1:

after all we wouldn't want you day spoiling would we :whistling:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Milky said:


> I will ask again, is you only purpose on this forum to pi*s people of and antagonise because that is all l see you doing.


I'll answer for the tw4t, all incorrect  .


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> Am I the only person that likes you on here? You really brighten up my day h34r:


FTR I neither like or dislike poke, he's just one of them people to take with a pinch of salt


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> FTR I neither like or dislike poke, he's just one of them people to take with a pinch of salt


You mean a troll mate :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You mean a troll mate :lol:


yeah... I knew there was a word to describe him


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> I will ask again, is you only purpose on this forum to pi*s people of and antagonise because that is all l see you doing.


Nope give some good advice to newbies, take my time to write them lengthy posts, and even in this case I was giving tekkers good advice... smart advice not to tell everyone on the internet if you have intent to hunt someone down or get to them ect.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mars said:


> I'll answer for the tw4t, all incorrect  .


I should give you an infraction for calling a member a " tw*t " so have a rep :thumbup1:


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> You can join him when l ban him if you like then :thumbup1:
> 
> after all we wouldn't want you day spoiling would we :whistling:


 :lol:

Yes Sir, Sorry Sir


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Still at it i see, thought they would of been a little pad lock on this thread by now with what has been said.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

@Poke ain't got a fvcking clue who he is so stop biting. He don't even know what personality to be today but I'm guessing its Carlito Brigante

Does mummy need to ban your DVD player?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Still at it i see, thought they would of been a little pad lock on this thread by now with what has been said.


I think @Milky probably feels he should lock the thread but is eager to see how it pans out :lol:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> I think @Milky probably feels he should lock the thread but is eager to see how it pans out :lol:


Soon as i seen him enter i thought here we go, shut down

He probably locked more threads than any mod on here


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I think @Milky probably feels he should lock the thread but is eager to see how it pans out :lol:


TBH mate, l couldn't care less, it would seem that even tho this thread has been on a good while there are still simpletons out there who hand over the dosh to any tom dick or harry :thumbup1:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Soon as i seen him enter i thought here we go, shut down


This thread is a little different because I'm guessing a lot of higher powers would like to find this guy lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Milky said:


> TBH mate, l couldn't care less, it would seem that even tho this thread has been on a good while there are still simpletons out there who hand over the dosh to any tom dick or harry :thumbup1:


That's the moral if the story


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> TBH mate, l couldn't care less, it would seem that even tho this thread has been on a good while there are still simpletons out there who hand over the dosh to any tom dick or harry :thumbup1:


The annoying thing is he actually builds up a reputation, then does a bunk lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> The annoying thing is he actually builds up a reputation, then does a bunk lol.


I believe as Apple his stuff was bang on BUT he is a DRUG DEALING PEICE OF SH*T so why do people expect him to have morals etc ?

Would you trust the average smack dealer, would you fu8k so whats the difference ?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Milky said:


> I should give you an infraction for calling a member a " tw*t " so have a rep :thumbup1:


True but i would like to offer a plea your honour.

I was provoked by a total plonker, i mean tw4t


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> I believe as Apple his stuff was bang on BUT he is a DRUG DEALING PEICE OF SH*T so why do people expect him to have morals etc ?
> 
> Would you trust the average smack dealer, would you fu8k so whats the difference ?


Was his smack any good?

:whistling:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Good to see Poke being his usual self, despite his intentions.

Could start an argument in an empty room.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Goldigger said:


> Was his smack any good?
> 
> :whistling:


Possibly mate, TBH l don't even know what it is :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Good to see Poke being his usual self, despite his intentions.
> 
> *Could start an argument in an empty room*.


so could I if I was him :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Picsornorevenge...


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> That is true mate you could be a bodybuilder and not someone wishing he was someone else


Nope just trying and wishing to be me. What's the point in spending a life time trying be like someone else?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

So any plastic gangsterism gone on yet then or what?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Has vinny been tekker bummed/fingered/had his dinner cooked or windows cleaned yet ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> Has vinny been tekker bummed/fingered/had his dinner cooked or windows cleaned yet ?


Haha this ain't gonna be a quick shunt n a grunt, this is gonna be a full blown affair :lol: give it time


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha this ain't gonna be a quick shunt n a grunt, this is gonna be a full blown affair :lol: give it time


Shame your a dude :wub:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

lesnar said:


> Nope just trying and wishing to be me. What's the point in spending a life time trying be like someone else?


After reading this thread I'm not sure who anyone is anymore? I'm confused. I don't even know who I am anymore apart from a lad wearing ronsil taking a night dump in my avi with really white teeth


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

@Poke


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

safc49 said:


> @Poke
> 
> View attachment 131728


I didn't ask for pics of your misses but OK lol!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Poke said:


> I didn't ask for pics of your misses but OK lol!


That's her after a session of Photoshop too :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Poke actually has some good points but he goes about getting them across in the wrong way, if your gonna do something dont post it online thats just stupid especially if its known the guy frequents on here, element of suprise is best in these situations


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

Is apple behind fusion as they ripped for for 200


----------



## mogsy20186 (Aug 18, 2011)

Add Title


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Enhance said:


> Is apple behind fusion as they ripped for for 200


I could have sworn that a member called crazypaver was behind fusion, he promoted it like he owned it anyway.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> I could have sworn that a member called crazypaver was behind fusion, he promoted it like he owned it anyway.


Correct


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Correct


So apple was behind signature pharma or diamond pharma... One of those I think.

Or I'm just completely wrong but diamond labs rings a bell, I thought I saw it mentioned in connection with him.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

mogsy20186 said:


> Add Title


In 2yrs 3 of your 5 posts have been "add title" :confused1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> I could have sworn that a member called crazypaver was behind fusion, he promoted it like he owned it anyway.


I remember him now you say it, always on about fusion. I take it he has done a runner as well then?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> So apple was behind signature pharma or diamond pharma... One of those I think.
> 
> Or I'm just completely wrong but diamond labs rings a bell, I thought I saw it mentioned in connection with him.


I thought it was signature pharma mate.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I thought it was signature pharma mate.


I had some signature var, did the job.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sig pharma is gtg doubt anything to do with him


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I remember him now you say it, always on about fusion. I take it he has done a runner as well then?


I think he got found out and that wasn't going to take long the way he went on about it, He got banned in the end.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> You insinuated, don't try and turn it round on me.
> 
> He doesn't have MY address, doesn't know my real name, doesn't know my family, I don't give a **** if it was £3 or 3 grand. I don't give a **** who he has behind him. This really isn't anything I need to be concerned about. He is the one thats concerned, he is the one that's hiding from me, he is the one that deactivated his Facebook which is the worst thing he could have done. The guy is a bitch and he knows it.


 To tekkers this does have bitch actions all over it


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> I think he got found out and that wasn't going to take long the way he went on about it, He got banned in the end.


Believe doesnt take much round here to be accused of lab affiliation!

Fair cop though Crazy was bang at it


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

He was the same guy that scammed people of Prestige Healthcare UK gear, called himself Frankie!

Go Get Him Tekkers!!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> In 2yrs 3 of your 5 posts have been "add title" :confused1:


Slowly getting his post count up so he can pm people?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So apple is now crazy paver who was pretending to be frankie who was actually Poke, who in all reality is @Milky? Have I got that right?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> So apple is now crazy paver who was pretending to be frankie who was actually Poke, who in all reality is @Milky? Have I got that right?


No idea but he's dropped of the face of the earth changed his mobile number and moved address since


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> No idea but he's dropped of the face of the earth changed his mobile number and moved address since


Maybe he's moved to his bat cave


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Maybe he's moved to his bat cave


Hmmm maybe !


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

wow - its like an episode of eastenders and the mitchel bro,s

or something out of brookside - terry lad

i think a few guys got it right

trust no-one unless you know them well

ive been in touch with mills and boon

they said we can have the rights to print the book lol

i know its in another thread - but im sure i got the shootie as* pain whilst reading some of the replies :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ERIC3VIKING said:


> wow - its like an episode of eastenders and the mitchel bro,s
> 
> or something out of brookside - terry lad
> 
> ...


This is the exact problem mate, how well do you ever really know someone over the internet, the people that got scammed probably thought he has a good lad that's trustworthy and basically making people believe that is the whole scam.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> This is the exact problem mate, how well do you ever really know someone over the internet, the people that got scammed probably thought he has a good lad that's trustworthy and basically making people believe that is the whole scam.


This is so true, coz i don't even think Eric is a Viking! So he's a stone cold liar right there! So much so i think his pants are on fire


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> So apple is now crazy paver who was pretending to be frankie who was actually Poke, who in all reality is @Milky? Have I got that right?


From what I have seen mate Milky is a mod ? and seems like a genuine guy so dont think it is him


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Enhance said:


> From what I have seen mate Milky is a mod ? and seems like a genuine guy so dont think it is him


You missed the sarcasm somewhat :lol:


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

resten said:


> You missed the sarcasm somewhat :lol:


Oh right, thought he couldn't be a scammer, seems like a nice guy with very limited knowledge of steroids


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Enhance said:


> Oh right, thought he couldn't be a scammer, *seems like a nice guy* with very limited knowledge of steroids


He's a cvnt.

Not serious, he's a good guy


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Enhance said:


> From what I have seen mate Milky is a mod ? and seems like a genuine guy so dont think it is him


Don't believe what you read or see. There's a secret part of the forum that only a few know about and @Milky is head of it. They control everything that not only goes on in here but also the world. I even heard that they were responsible for World War 2


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

resten said:


> You missed the sarcasm somewhat :lol:


Don't think it was sarcasm.

Look at the evidence.

Apple is male, Milky is male. I think.

Apple is over 20 years old, Milky is over 20 years old.

Both live in the UK.

But here's the kicker - there are 5 letters in "Apple" and 5 in "Milky". The letter L also appears in both.

To me, that's damning proof that they're the same guy.


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> Don't think it was sarcasm.
> 
> Look at the evidence.
> 
> ...


So I didn't miss the sarcasm after all


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Enhance said:


> So I didn't miss the sarcasm after all


No. Just some here can't see how cunning Milky really is.


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> No. Just some here can't see how cunning Milky really is.


When I first joined the forum, I thought Milky was multiple people as that user name seemed to be constantly commenting on posts etc.

He must spend a fair amount of time on here


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Enhance said:


> When I first joined the forum, I thought Milky was multiple people as that user name seemed to be constantly commenting on posts etc.
> 
> He must spend a fair amount of time on here


its shocking how much time he spends on here.

its almost as if he mods the site!


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> its shocking how much time he spends on here.
> 
> its almost as if he mods the site!


I didn't realise being a mod meant you had contactual obligations to spend so much time on a forum ?

Or maybe he just enjoys the forum ?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Don't believe what you read or see. There's a secret part of the forum that only a few know about and @Milky is head of it. They control everything that not only goes on in here but also the world. I even heard that they were responsible for World War 2


They are also responsible for putting the first man on the moon...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> Don't think it was sarcasm.
> 
> Look at the evidence.
> 
> ...


Also if you say Apple backwards you end up saying Milky. A coincidence? i think not!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> They are also responsible for putting the first man on the moon...


ooooooohhhhh they are right buggars!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Also if you say Apple backwards you end up saying Milky. A coincidence? i think not!


Plus both are healthy foods.

I think we have enough for Tekkers to send the boys round.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> Plus both are healthy foods.
> 
> I think we have enough for Tekkers to send the boys round.


Milk isn't healthy! that's another thing they've told the brainwashed population!

Tekkers time to get beating them! Actually wait till next week, i need to nip and see @Milky Sunday.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Enhance said:


> I didn't realise being a mod meant you had contactual obligations to spend so much time on a forum ?
> 
> Or maybe he just enjoys the forum ?


I think when you are lucky enough to be one of the chosen ones and are crowned a mod then you are then legally bound to be on the forum for every waking minute. If you are found to be away from here after taking the mod title then the consequences are severe, I think the other mods make you dress as a ballerina and do squats with some guy called purple aki


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> I think when you are lucky enough to be one of the chosen ones and are crowned a mod then you are then legally bound to be on the forum for every waking minute. If you are found to be away from here after taking the mod title then the consequences are severe, I think the other mods make you dress as a ballerina and do squats with some guy called *purple aki*


If we are talking about the same guy, then he is a proper messed up guy,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k me there are some bans coming later, tw*ts the lot of you.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> After reading this thread I'm not sure who anyone is anymore? I'm confused. I don't even know who I am anymore apart from a lad wearing ronsil taking a night dump in my avi with really white teeth


boom:beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Enhance said:


> If we are talking about the same guy, then he is a proper messed up guy,


Aki is a hero mate, loves the gym and always happy to "help out" fellow gym goes with their posing routines and also their form


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fu*k me there are some bans coming later, tw*ts the lot of you.


See! He's trying to get rid of the members who know the truth!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> See! He's trying to get rid of the members who know the truth!


One could say he's part of the Illumilkaty.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> One could say he's part of the Illumil*katy*.


So Katy is in on this as well?, sh!t this is getting deep :lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Enhance said:


> I didn't realise being a mod meant you had contactual obligations to spend so much time on a forum ?
> 
> Or maybe he just enjoys the forum ?


Milky hates this forum.

But the lion never strays far from the herd of gazelle.

A hunter needs it's prey. No matter how covered in sh*t the jungle is.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Edinburgh said:


> So Katy is in on this as well?, sh!t this is getting deep :lol:


Shhhhhhhh, they'll get us all. I didnt think it would be that obvious.

*runs off to hide in a bush*


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can someone check my IP please.

I dont know who the fu*k l am supposed to be anymore.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Can someone check my IP please.
> 
> I dont know who the fu*k l am supposed to be anymore.


Bet it matches Ackee's :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> Bet it matches Ackee's :lol:


Fu*k me dont open that can of worms again.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Can someone check my IP please.
> 
> I dont know who the fu*k l am supposed to be anymore.


Aren't you the one who shown everyone that birds boobs?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

This will all blowover soon, people will forget...and along will come APF labs.

*A*pple *P*oke *F*rankie


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Poke said:


> Nope give some good advice to newbies, take my time to write them lengthy posts, and even in this case I was giving tekkers good advice... smart advice not to tell everyone on the internet if you have intent to hunt someone down or get to them ect.


the day your able to give anyone good advice regarding the use of any gear is the day i'll learn how to unbake a shepherds pie using a fkcin fridge.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

andysutils said:


> the day your able to give anyone good advice regarding the use of any gear is the day i'll learn how to unbake a shepherds pie using a fkcin fridge.


Thats just fcuking fantastic


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

andysutils said:


> the day your able to give anyone good advice regarding the use of any gear is the day i'll learn how to unbake a shepherds pie using a fkcin fridge.


I haven't really given much advice about gear mate because I'm not that experienced with it. But have given good advice in other area's


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Can someone check my IP please.
> 
> I dont know who the fu*k l am supposed to be anymore.


Checked it for you, here you go mate.

14M.4PP.LE


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> I haven't really given much advice about gear mate because I'm not that experienced with it. But have given good advice in other area's


u have done a lot of disagreeing


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> u have done a lot of disagreeing


Indeed.

You have also done allot of p1ssing in the toilet lol... Still irrelevant to the current conversation. You randomer!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Poke said:


> *Indeed.*
> 
> You have also done allot of p1ssing in the toilet lol... Still irrelevant to the current conversation. You randomer!


I don't think ive ever seen you agree before but I think it might have been more welcomed if you hadn't followed it up with a mild insult :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Checked it for you, here you go mate.
> 
> 14M.4PP.LE


I don't know whats the bigger insult, being a scumbag drug dealer or being a skinny ku*t, fu*k it have a neg !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Edinburgh said:


> So Katy is in on this as well?, sh!t this is getting deep :lol:


katy, there on to us, ckear the hard drive and tell Big papa the eagle has crash landed in the forest !


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> I don't think ive ever seen you agree before but I think it might have been more welcomed if you hadn't followed it up with a mild insult :lol:


Indeed is actually an extremely frequent word I use if you stalk me and see that I agree allot to things that are correct.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Poke said:


> Indeed is actually an extremely frequent word I use if you stalk me and see that I agree allot to things that are correct.


You probably argue with yourself over breakfast Smigel


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

MutantX said:


> You probably argue with yourself over breakfast Smigel


Incorrect, good attempt at trying to funny though


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> katy, there on to us, ckear the hard drive and tell Big papa the eagle has crash landed in the forest !


that just reminded me of this :lol:


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

WOT THE ACTUAL FUK?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

TrenMonster said:


> WOT THE ACTUAL FUK?


Strong user name to post content ratio :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's the kicker tho.

All this furory over an ex member scamming people yet very very few of you ever officially report these people before thay manage to scam everyone.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Here's the kicker tho.
> 
> All this furory over an ex member scamming people yet very very few of you ever officially report these people before thay manage to scam everyone.


We get told off for being up the mods ****s


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> We get told off for being up the mods ****s


By whom and who knows who reports anything but the mod team ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> By whom and who knows who reports anything but the mod team ?


I mentioned something to Katy and have had nothing but stick since!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> We get told off for being up the mods ****s


In all fairness you ran to katy and told on a member who told a newbie to pm @Ashcrapper with a question, it was a proper teachers pet moment.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> In all fairness you ran to katy and told on a member who told a newbie to pm @Ashcrapper with a question, it was a proper teachers pet moment.


True but I was trying to help the new member as when it got told to me I felt like a complete idiot!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> True but I was trying to help the new member as when it got told to me I felt like a complete idiot!


You have to admit though it is quite funny.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Bashy said:


> You have to admit though it is quite funny.


No cos I still don't know what started it or what the hell it's about lol :/


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Apple was banned and came back as "Rolex" his avi gave it away :lol: then got banned again now i dont know and fvck reading 65 pages of cr4p on a friday!

Its the internet, never trust anyone because on here were are all mashing in 500g of protein a day, injecting 3-5g of gear a week, drive range rovers monday to friday and race lotus exiges on the weekend and partake in wife swapping/getting gang banged by a bunch of black lads from time to time :whistling:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> True but I was trying to help the new member as when it got told to me I felt like a complete idiot!


No need to go to a mod though. A simple " Dont listen to that kn0bhead he's only messing about and I fell for it" would have done.......well imo at least.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> No need to go to a mod though. A simple "Dont listen to that kn0bhead he's only messing about and I fell for it" would have done.......well imo at least.


I suppose  I sowi

I just thought Katy was the appropriate person as it was her who said it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> True but I was trying to help the new member as when it got told to me I felt like a complete idiot!


I got told to pm lorian to remove the swear filter then katy once I said I had no reply... a few members where in on it but you've gotta see the funny side of these things.

A member called kennyken got it the worst but it was all in good fun


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> I got told to pm lorian to remove the swear filter then katy once I said I had no reply... a few members where in on it but you've gotta see the funny side of these things.
> 
> A member called kennyken got it the worst but it was all in good fun


Ahhh I suppose

My very bad!!    sorry for spoiling the fun guys ! Hope I'm forgiven in time .....*sigh*


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ahhh I suppose
> 
> My very bad!!    sorry for spoiling the fun guys ! Hope I'm forgiven in time .....*sigh*


Only way to be forgiven is to pm @Ashcrapper and ask him to forgive you on behalf of the whole forum.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Only way to be forgiven is to pm @Ashcrapper and ask him to forgive you on behalf of the whole forum.


How about ......no.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> How about ......no.


Ok ok, a photo for MA for the lads will do instead then.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> How about ......no.


Come on, he seems in the forgiving mood this evening :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Its the internet, never trust anyone because on here were are all mashing in 500g of protein a day, injecting 3-5g of gear a week, drive range rovers monday to friday and race lotus exiges on the weekend and partake in wife swapping/getting gang banged by a bunch of black lads from time to time :whistling:


Where did he go, just disappeared one day :confused1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Ok ok, a photo for MA for the lads will do instead then.


Again ......no


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

jaycue2u said:


> Come on, he seems in the forgiving mood this evening :lol:


Noooooooooo!!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Milky said:


> Here's the kicker tho.
> 
> All this furory over an ex member scamming people yet very very few of you ever officially report these people before thay manage to scam everyone.


Agreed, i modded some sort of dodgy site a while back where scammers were rife, and people would come running when a banned member had returned and scammed them, majority of tehm knew the member was banned for the same reason, but no fcuker would do the decent thing and warn us before hand that the member was back


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> I got told to pm lorian to remove the swear filter then katy once I said I had no reply... a few members where in on it but you've gotta see the funny side of these things.
> 
> A member called kennyken got it the worst but it was all in good fun


you've got to admit, that was ****ing funny :lol:

I think the code I said PM was something like [email protected]


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you've got to admit, that was ****ing funny :lol:
> 
> I think the code I said PM was something like [email protected]


You and Uriel are both cnuts for that mate but yea it was funny

I remember clearly it was P0T4T0 and I dont know how I fell for it I should have know better than to listen to the 2 biggest wind up merchants on here


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> You and Uriel are both cnuts for that mate but yea it was funny
> 
> I remember clearly it was P0T4T0 and I dont know how I fell for it I should have know better than to listen to the 2 biggest wind up merchants on here


 

Laughing just thinking about it :lol:

Uriel or me would post "****!"

and you would reply ****

hahahahah!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennys was brilliant though, can't believe he took that moderation test I posted. Does he still come on here?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Kennys was brilliant though, can't believe he took that moderation test I posted. Does he still come on here?


I missed some good times man. We'll have to make new history together


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Laughing just thinking about it :lol:
> 
> Uriel or me would post "****!"
> 
> ...


Hahaha

And I was gettin p!ssed off that it didnt work and what did you tell me "it takes 20 minutes" and "they were sleeping" fuk off were they!

Bet they looked at their inbox and thought whats wrong with this guy

Kenny Ken got it the worst tho, remember the essay he wrote to become a mod? That was brilliant :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

resten said:


> I missed some good times man. We'll have to make new history together


 

I asked him to choose 3 posts he would want to moderate and tell us why and how he would improve the post. He wrote a big ****ing essay :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Think I've Been forgotten

*silently slips away in the distance*


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Kennys was brilliant though, can't believe he took that moderation test I posted. Does he still come on here?


I dont think anyone could believe it, he really wanted to be mod... cant take that away from him

He hasnt posted for a while I miss him the gullible cnut


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I asked him to choose 3 posts he would want to moderate and tell us why and how he would improve the post. He wrote a big ****ing essay :lol:


 :lol: awesome


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> I dont think anyone could believe it, he really wanted to be mod... cant take that away from him
> 
> He hasnt posted for a while I miss him the gullible cnut


 

wonder if the thread is still on here...


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Breda said:


> I remember clearly it was P0T4T0 and I dont know how I fell for it





Breda said:


> I miss him the gullible cnut


 :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> :lol: awesome


Not even sure what the tread was otherwise I'd dig it up for you


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> :whistling:


pr**k


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> wonder if the thread is still on here...


You lookin for it?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

here is one 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161441-how-do-i-become-gold-member.html


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

jaycue2u said:


> Where did he go, just disappeared one day :confused1:


Dont know mate, if you find him let me know, he owes me money...the cvnt! :cursing:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> here is one
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161441-how-do-i-become-gold-member.html


If you could find the one with Breda falling for the P0T4T0 code I think he may rep you :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> If you could find the one with Breda falling for the P0T4T0 code I think he may rep you :whistling:


That was deleted :whistling:

Tbf I think that was a big thread about something else my fail was just a small part of it


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> here is one
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161441-how-do-i-become-gold-member.html


Haha... that's brilliant. Missed that one :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Haha... that's brilliant. Missed that one :lol:


This is one of my favourite posts ever on here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161441-how-do-i-become-gold-member-2.html#post2743172

This bit tickles me every time I read it "I deliberatly gave her less mash" :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I've only read about the last 10 pages........haven't a clue what's going on.........don't really care to be honest because I haven't laughed so much in ages :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I've only read about the last 10 pages........haven't a clue what's going on.........don't really care to be honest because I haven't laughed so much in ages :lol:


have you read this yet? http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161441-how-do-i-become-gold-member.html


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> have you read this yet? http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161441-how-do-i-become-gold-member.html


I read it that's twice I've cried with laughter in the last half hour!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> This is one of my favourite posts ever on here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161441-how-do-i-become-gold-member-2.html#post2743172
> 
> This bit tickles me every time I read it "I deliberatly gave her less mash" :lol:


haha... proper alpha shit that... can imagine him taking a sneaky look over his shoulder to make sure she's not looking as he proudly slaps an extra spoonful of mash on his plate :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> have you read this yet? http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161441-how-do-i-become-gold-member.html


Just finished reading it. You're so mean! :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just finished reading it. You're so mean! :lol:


it's his fault for being so gullible! haha


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You must have got shed loads of PM's... everyone was at it at one point. That's the only time Katy's ever told me off :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

2004mark said:


> You must have got shed loads of PM's... everyone was at it at one point. That's the only time Katy's ever told me off :lol:


yeh it's fair to say I've had one or two :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Bursting out laughing on the train reading this, getting some odd look. Hope they haven't seem I am looking on a site with loads of pics of topless men.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh it's fair to say I've had one or two :lol:


You should do a thread of the best ones :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

PMSL some funny threads back then, i remember the Breda 1 im sure it was in someones journal wernt it?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

@Breda if you PM Katy with the code T1T5P1C then it will give Ash an auto ban for the nasty way he tricked you!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I remember Breda doing that. I thought he was taking the **** when he said he pm'd it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

silly breda


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> here is one
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161441-how-do-i-become-gold-member.html


Ashcrapper,

Your response of the team watching you keep up the good work was hilarious mate haha.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

has apple been tekkerd yet


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

This thread (and subsequent others) have kept me well amused this afternoon. And reading that Poke's replies, getting annoyed then remembering the pr**k has been banned has made it even sweeter


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Goosh said:


> This thread (and subsequent others) have kept me well amused this afternoon. And reading that Poke's replies, getting annoyed then remembering the pr**k has been banned has made it even sweeter


about time... what thread did he get banned in?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> about time... what thread did he get banned in?


Not a clue if it was a particular post that got him banned, but this was his last one: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/235668-alcohol-aas.html#post4387997


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> about time... what thread did he get banned in?


For being an antagonistic tool mate, he had been warned enough and reading his crap again this morning was the final straw.


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

I cant belive ive read all that!

I think poke had a point, if 'apple' went missing tekkers would be first in the light and being the person he sounds he may make a fuss and 'go missing' himself and leave his computer on this thread lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@Ashcrapper those threads are still funny as fcuk .

@Breda pm`ing katy the code was hilarious :lol:

then there was the creepy ace of spadez visitor message to empireboy , im sure somebody has that saved :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Can someone check my IP please.
> 
> I dont know who the fu*k l am supposed to be anymore.





ewen said:


> @Ashcrapper those threads are still funny as fcuk .
> 
> @Breda pm`ing katy the code was hilarious :lol:
> 
> then there was the creepy ace of spadez visitor message to empireboy , im sure somebody has that saved :lol:


 @Mish probs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> @Ashcrapper those threads are still funny as fcuk .
> 
> @Breda pm`ing katy the code was hilarious :lol:
> 
> then there was the creepy ace of spadez visitor message to empireboy , im sure somebody has that saved :lol:


That was the best thread ever


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> For being an antagonistic tool mate, he had been warned enough and reading his crap again this morning was the final straw.


Reading it is difficult, replying to it all last night was fun  (although I had to admit defeat in the end, that guy will never give up!)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Reading it is difficult, replying to it all last night was fun  (although I had to admit defeat in the end, that guy will never give up!)


I took up the torch for you but didn't get very far. Then I fell asleep lol.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

@ewen


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> @ewen
> 
> View attachment 131920


Hahahaha forgot about that, good find!!!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

They both took some stick over that 1 :lol:

Does empire still post anywhere? He was dreamy lmao


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MutantX said:


> They both took some stick over that 1 :lol:
> 
> Does empire still post anywhere? He was dreamy lmao


he left for some reason


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

MutantX said:


> They both took some stick over that 1 :lol:
> 
> Does empire still post anywhere? He was dreamy lmao


it was the funniest thread tbh, people were making pics and writing similar stuff on empireboys page


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> here is one
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161441-how-do-i-become-gold-member.html


That is fcking funny! I like the essay part


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Milky said:


> For being an antagonistic tool mate, he had been warned enough and reading his crap again this morning was the final straw.


Can always count on you to get rid of the bellends milk man :2guns:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> @Ashcrapper those threads are still funny as fcuk .
> 
> @Breda pm`ing katy the code was hilarious :lol:
> 
> then there was the creepy ace of spadez visitor message to empireboy , im sure somebody has that saved :lol:


Some one really sad and creepy... like me 



Edit: Beaten to it! And I would have succeeded if it weren't for that pesky Moroccan and those meddling kids..


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

TrenMonster said:


> I cant belive ive read all that!
> 
> *I think poke had a point*, if 'apple' went missing tekkers would be first in the light and being the person he sounds he may make a fuss and 'go missing' himself and leave his computer on this thread lol


 :ban:


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

TrenMonster said:


> I cant belive ive read all that!
> 
> I think poke had a point, if 'apple' went missing tekkers would be first in the light and being the person he sounds he may make a fuss and 'go missing' himself and leave his computer on this thread lol


Come on you can't point the finger at tekkers if apple went missing, that would be like saying poke is apple..or apple rips people off..

:whistling:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Good to see you are on close terms with him, I take it it was you that tipped him off about the thread then yeah? Since youv been discussing it with him, but since you are doing everything in your power to try and scare me off from "the bigger boys" and defending his actions I can only presume that you are actually him or are affiliated with him. Atleast we all know what the crack is now


Was apple a know it all annoying git too?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> @ewen
> 
> View attachment 131920


Think i would of reported that message


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Little update. Contact has been made, air has been cleared and my goods that I'm owed are being dispatched after the weekend :thumbup1:

Exactly the result I was after.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Little update. Contact has been made, air has been cleared and my goods that I'm owed are being dispatched after the weekend :thumbup1:
> 
> Exactly the result I was after.


The lengths people goto to not get Tekkered ay mate?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MutantX said:


> The lengths people goto to not get Tekkered ay mate?


Incorrect.

Sorry, @Poke's legacy still getting to me


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Little update. Contact has been made, he's hard as fook and I want this thread deleting.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Little update. Contact has been made, air has been cleared and my goods that I'm owed are being dispatched after the weekend :thumbup1:
> 
> Exactly the result I was after.


Hope you used someone elses address .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> Hope you used someone elses address .


Always do mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol not at all.  I don't care what happens to the thread, I'm getting what I paid for so I'm happy


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

how was contact made if you don't mind me asking..


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

picsornoairclearedandnopromiseofgoods


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Am I the only one who would be dubious about injecting anything that comes through the post from a dodgy scouser who you threatened on the internet :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Always do mate


Lucky them lol Poke's going to be visting soon, be careful


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Am I the only one who would be dubious about injecting anything that comes through the post from a dodgy scouser who you threatened on the internet :lol:


haha, yeah my tren looks really brown today, ah well fcuk it!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Hamster said:


> I really want to read this thread from the beginning but can't be @rsed. :wacko:


read it backwards instead


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

tekkers will inject the stuff then next week.....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

tekkers a week after his jab


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> tekkers a week after his jab
> 
> View attachment 132036


2 weeks later


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Little update. Contact has been made, air has been cleared and my goods that I'm owed are being dispatched after the weekend :thumbup1:
> 
> Exactly the result I was after.


[email protected] injecting anything that's made in this guys bathroom... He's probably [email protected] in it at least, after all the abuse he's been given.. or your about to get an od on smack!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> [email protected] injecting anything that's made in this guys bathroom... He's probably [email protected] in it at least, after all the abuse he's been given.. or your about to get an od on smack!


As funny as it is, I'd want cash back or nothing. It's akin to abusing a restaurant owner then ordering a meal!


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> As funny as it is, I'd want cash back or nothing. It's akin to abusing a restaurant owner then ordering a meal!


Got to agree with this. Why not just ask for money back and buy elsewhere. There is no way I would trust the guy especially in this business.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Little update. Contact has been made, air has been cleared and my goods that I'm owed are being dispatched after the weekend :thumbup1:
> 
> Exactly the result I was after.


Come on dude you gotta give us more than this! We all have a lot of time invested in this we want scratch that need to know what go on?

And why the fcuk would you not just get your money back? What is he sending you?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

maybe it just an't true. just a thought.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

LER said:


> maybe it just an't true. just a thought.


I have tekkers faith


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

LER said:


> maybe it just an't true. just a thought.


Don't be fcuking silly this is the internet....


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Don't be fcuking silly this is the internet....


it was just a thought .and as you say it's the internet so it's probably 100% gospel


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

LER said:


> maybe it just an't true. just a thought.


Why on earth would it not be true? What do I gain by lying?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why on earth would it not be true? What do I gain by lying?


you no how it works tekkers its the internet .pics or no gear on its way to you.

how did you make contact ..


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

LER said:


> you no how it works tekkers its the internet .pics or no gear on its way to you.
> 
> how did you make contact ..


Guys, Dans no a bullsh1tter if he said its been sorted thats good enough for me


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gotta love the Internet.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

husky said:


> Guys, Dans no a bullsh1tter if he said its been sorted thats good enough for me


Who the fvck's dan?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Who the fvck's dan?


who the feck do you think?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

husky said:


> who the feck do you think?


Poke?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

husky said:


> who the feck do you think?


LOL not question serious I think him by


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Breda said:


> Poke?


Tekkers I recon


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Who the fvck's dan?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Poke?


Incorrect


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> As funny as it is, I'd want cash back or nothing. It's akin to abusing a restaurant owner then ordering a meal!


Too true. A resturant owner would 100% spit in the food. I remember a guy who ejacuakted into the milkshakes of a place he worked at. If that happens in restaurants, I can't imagine what may be in these vials from someone like this. Trekkers, watch out you ain't setup mate!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

LER said:


> you no how it works tekkers its the internet .pics or no gear on its way to you.
> 
> how did you make contact ..


Facebook.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

musio said:


> Too true. A resturant owner would 100% spit in the food. I remember a guy who ejacuakted into the milkshakes of a place he worked at. If that happens in restaurants, I can't imagine what may be in these vials from someone like this. Trekkers, watch out you ain't setup mate!


must have took ages to get your drink


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

musio said:


> Too true. A resturant owner would 100% spit in the food. I remember a guy who ejacuakted into the milkshakes of a place he worked at. If that happens in restaurants, I can't imagine what may be in these vials from someone like this. Trekkers, watch out you ain't setup mate!


did you watch him make the milkshake ..


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Tekkers, seriously, are you not in the slightest a bit concerned that the stuff being sent isn't tainted with anything??


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

jaycue2u said:


> Tekkers, seriously, are you not in the slightest a bit concerned that the stuff being sent isn't tainted with anything??


See my post above for my psychic abilities to see what his parcel contains.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

musio said:


> Too true. A resturant owner would 100% spit in the food. I remember a guy who ejacuakted into the milkshakes of a place he worked at. If that happens in restaurants, I can't imagine what may be in these vials from someone like this. Trekkers, watch out you ain't setup mate!


I'm not silly mate. And neither his he. I have full confidence that it's gonna be fine. He's also sorting out the other guys that didn't get their stuff. Seems to be trying redeem himself and put right what was wrong. He also says half the names mentioned on here he's never heard of but some are to do with him and he is contacting people that he owes. I won't go into anymore detail than that as it's not my place to discuss it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Tekkers, seriously, are you not in the slightest a bit concerned that the stuff being sent isn't tainted with anything??


No mate, I'm not. But if you are all right and my vials contain p1ss and aids, you'll all be the first to know :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm not silly mate. And neither his he. I have full confidence that it's gonna be fine. He's also sorting out the other guys that didn't get their stuff. Seems to be trying redeem himself and put right what was wrong. He also says half the names mentioned on here he's never heard of but some are to do with him and he is contacting people that he owes. I won't go into anymore detail than that as it's not my place to discuss it.


Apple just got crumbled.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If he's come good, why not just refund the monies....? Once bitten twice shy springs to mind, each to their own though...


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


>


Not long now.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Fair play to apple, hes stitched you up like a good 'un, twice, have fun injecting that sh1te, ya coming across as a mug tekkers, ive read ya posts etc, seem decent, ya not stupid so why didnt ya get a refund?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Fair play to apple, hes stitched you up like a good 'un, twice, have fun injecting that sh1te, ya coming across as a mug tekkers, ive read ya posts etc, seem decent, ya not stupid so why didnt ya get a refund?


Yeah.. iv just been stitched up.. he's gonna waste all of that product isn't he when he could have just sold it to somebody else.

You don't know the score nor what was said and neither does anyone else. But as usual the ukm know it alls and ney sayers are here to put damper on things  like I said I'm not stupid. And neither is he. That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

This threads turned to absolute bull sh1t 

Sounds like when frank dangercnut decided to redeem himself with me, as he said he never ripped me off either.

Funny thing is I'm still waiting.......... Strange hey,


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

husky said:


> Guys, Dans no a bullsh1tter if he said its been sorted thats good enough for me


Don't use people's government names on here please.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> This threads turned to absolute bull sh1t
> 
> Sounds like when frank dangercnut decided to redeem himself with me, as he said he never ripped me off either.
> 
> Funny thing is I'm still waiting.......... Strange hey,


That sucks that you are still waiting


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm not silly mate. And neither his he. I have full confidence that it's gonna be fine. He's also sorting out the other guys that didn't get their stuff. Seems to be trying redeem himself and put right what was wrong. He also says half the names mentioned on here he's never heard of but some are to do with him and he is contacting people that he owes. I won't go into anymore detail than that as it's not my place to discuss it.


Do you know how many ppl he has said this to this year :lol: .


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I am sure Tekkers will be the exception


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Mars said:


> Do you know how many ppl he has said this to this year :lol: .


But tekkers threatened him on a forum. Obviously legit


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

is tekkers gonna get tekkered?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> is tekkers gonna get tekkered?


Well he's not guna get his money back we know that much


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> But tekkers threatened him on a forum. Obviously legit


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Why ya keep quoting me. Plenty of other people saying the exact same thing!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

An awful lot of talking being done by tekkers, not a lot of end product though.

Sounds like my sex life atm


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> An awful lot of talking being done by tekkers, not a lot of end product though.
> 
> Sounds like my sex life atm


  i :wub: u


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> An awful lot of talking being done by tekkers, not a lot of end product though.
> 
> Sounds like his sex life


edited for comedy value


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mars said:


> Do you know how many ppl he has said this to this year :lol: .


But this time i'm sure he really meas it......


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i :wub: u


Then I'm happy :wub:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

There's a certain odour that's started to circulate this thread............hmmmmm


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> There's a certain odour that's started to circulate this thread............hmmmmm


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I only got to page 48 and got extremely bored of seeing what seemed like hardman talk. Can anyone sum up the rest of the thread? as anyone been beaten or killed yet?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I only got to page 48 and got extremely bored of seeing what seemed like hardman talk. Can anyone sum up the rest of the thread? as anyone been beaten or killed yet?


No. Tekkers threats over the internet put the fear of god into apple who has now seen sense and is now going to send out goods to tekkers...... apparently


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> No. Tekkers threats over the internet put the fear of god into apple who has now seen sense and is now going to send out goods to tekkers...... apparently


Honestly??????? LMAO thats not a bad outcome if he is going to get his goods.


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Sc4mp0 said:


> There's a certain odour that's started to circulate this thread............hmmmmm


I smelt it one member a long while ago, utter bull ****e!

Playground tactics!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

saidtomyself said:


> I smelt it one member a long while ago, utter bull ****e!
> 
> Playground tactics!


explain?


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Suprakill4 said:


> explain?


Lets just say I'm not exactly sure how true some of this actually is, and I'm not talking about apple being a scammer!


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

If all this is true what has been said I don't understand how one could be so reckless! FFS tekkers this guy did you over and many others. The guy obviously has no morals and you are putting trust into him after all that? He should be crossed off the list end of story.

If the guy was fair game he would hand over the cash!

Is risking your health over a couple hundred quid worth it?

If no cash back only product it would go in the trash the moment I got it.

I just don't get it is this really all non fiction?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

teks the piss doesnt it


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> teks the piss doesnt it


I like what you did there


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> I like what you did there


sneaky wasn't it h34r:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

More balls lost than a non HCG taking Tren thread.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm quite disappointed that no one got beaten to a pulp/gunned down/burnt alive etc.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah.. iv just been stitched up.. he's gonna waste all of that product isn't he when he could have just sold it to somebody else.
> 
> *You don't know the score nor what was said and neither does anyone else. But as usual the ukm know it alls and ney sayers are here to put damper on things *  * like I said I'm not stupid. And neither is he. That's all that needs to be said*.


Lol are you having a laugh? Don't get on your high horse and look down on the rest of your 'pals' mate!

Attitude soon turned around on this one, the initial stage you were with your 'bros' of UK-M, now you have your cake you want to eat it, and are too cool for school.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

So to sum up ...

A.Contact off the board sorts it all out and both parties are very happy with the outcome,according to one side ..... This is the internet version ....

B.Contact off the board was made,the scammer laughed at the threats and told the persuer to go fcuk himself ... This is the real life version ....

Which one is true ... Ukm members its up to you to decide ?

A or B ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> So to sum up ...
> 
> A.Contact off the board sorts it all out and both parties are very happy with the outcome,according to one side ..... This is the internet version ....
> 
> ...


I'm sure this Apple chap just saw the error of his ways.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I'm sure this Apple chap just saw the error of his ways.


can't see it myself, the bloke is rotten to the core


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Rob68 said:


> So to sum up ...
> 
> A.Contact off the board sorts it all out and both parties are very happy with the outcome,according to one side ..... This is the internet version ....
> 
> ...


Just you wait till he gets his new phone. He'll have all the proof you need, videos, photos the lot.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

In for vials of aids and tramps pi$$


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> In for vials of aids and tramps pi$$


You'd pay a premium for them :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> You'd pay a premium for them :lol:


Id just get you to send me your boxers :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Id just get you to send me your boxers :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> That sucks that you are still waiting


I'm not though I gave up waiting and wrote it off a long time before he suddenly surfaced to tell me he's not a scum fcuker and I'd get my money. Been around far to lOng to even begun believing he was actually gonna sort it out.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Just don't ask where the money come from...if you get it..


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

tekkers you proper copped out there mate, not only can he give you just asda price oil worth a lot less than your owed, but worst than that

you made your self look a tool,

all that spouting about 'if its 3quid or 3g I don't care' 'he will get whats coming to him'

you let us all down there, but more importantly...............you let yourself down 

turns out milky was right, he is a very smart [email protected]!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lxm said:


> Lol are you having a laugh? Don't get on your high horse and look down on the rest of your 'pals' mate!
> 
> Attitude soon turned around on this one, the initial stage you were with your 'bros' of UK-M, now you have your cake you want to eat it, and are too cool for school.


Lol, who rattled your cage


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The-One said:


> dont know why you bought it off them in the 1st place this thread has been up ages, either that or your just making it up with it being the internet.





TrenMonster said:


> tekkers you proper copped out there mate, not only can he give you just asda price oil worth a lot less than your owed, but worst than that
> 
> you made your self look a tool,
> 
> ...


Yep.

Brb just going to..



I'll say it again, iv got the result I wanted. So I'm happy. I'll also say again, you don't know the conversation. So I'll leave you all in piece to ponder amongst yourselves wether I'm trolling, wether I'll get aids, get kidnapped, sent anthrax, or even wether I'm apple himself. When it gets to this stage in a thread and people don't get to read what they wanted to read it just turns into a silly mess, which I can't really be bothered with right now. So I'm off to chillax and probably get a blowie  enjoy your evening guys.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yep.
> 
> Brb just going to..
> 
> ...


Good lad


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ftr I think he'll kidnap u and inject u with aidsthrax


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Did his **** show up?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

TrenMonster said:


> tekkers you proper copped out there mate, not only can he give you just asda price oil worth a lot less than your owed, but worst than that
> 
> you made your self look a tool,
> 
> ...


Or he has taken @Poke 's advice, eaten humble pie and the "happy with the current outcome" is all an act, whilst he plots how he will be slowly torturing apple in the coming months????

You're all so gullible


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mish said:


>


I'm sure you got a ban last time you posted this? Lol.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm sure you got a ban last time you posted this? Lol.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

resten said:


>


I've never before seen a man use regular cat GIFs...

But I like it!


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

I've never read so much bull**** in all my life, priceless!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So in the end do we even have any pics of the gear that has been sent?


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yep.
> 
> Brb just going to..
> 
> ...


you copped out mate,

hes told you where to go and now your all defensive cos you know you copped out, funny you where on our side before you 'spoke to apple'

I think he gave you fcuk all dan the man :rolleye:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TrenMonster said:


> you copped out mate,
> 
> hes told you where to go and now your all defensive cos you know you copped out, funny you where on our side before you 'spoke to apple'
> 
> I think he gave you fcuk all dan the man :rolleye:


I'm not defensive, you are on the attack, you can crack on with that dude.

Who's "our" side anyway with your 300 posts? Anyone worth siding with on here will be the ones that just accept I got my result and don't need videos and official, signed and witnessed confirmation. So you can think what you want. I really don't get why everyone is so up in arms, was it your gear? No, is it your problem? No, so why don't you run back to the swings mate before it gets too dark.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad you got something sorted @IGotTekkers.

Ca I take a sly outsider 75/1 for **** in an envelope being delivered though? I like the outside odds


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm not defensive, you are on the attack, you can crack on with that dude.
> 
> Who's "our" side anyway with your 300 posts? Anyone worth siding with on here will be the ones that just accept I got my result and don't need videos and official, signed and witnessed confirmation. So you can think what you want. I really don't get why everyone is so up in arms, was it your gear? No, is it your problem? No, so why don't you run back to the swings mate before it gets too dark.


it aint your gear yet either lad :whistling:

im not assed either way mate but most are laughing at you like I am now :lol: you copped out and you look a lot less of a man than you did before you started 'tekkering anyone in your way' :lol:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> So in the end do we even have any pics of the gear that has been sent?












Sorry tekkers but i do think you are mad using anything he sends


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TrenMonster said:


> it aint your gear yet either lad :whistling:
> 
> im not assed either way mate but most are laughing at you like I am now :lol: you copped out and you look a lot less of a man than you did before you started 'tekkering anyone in your way' :lol:


Glad to see such an authority on the forum passing on everyone's opinions. FTR l am not laughing but be glad to hear off anyone who is see if they will back up your "opinion "


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

Milky said:


> Glad to see such an authority on the forum passing on everyone's opinions. FTR l am not laughing but be glad to hear off anyone who is see if they will back up your "opinion "


hey, it aint my money, or tekkers by sound of it :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TrenMonster said:


> hey, it aint my money, or tekkers by sound of it :thumb:


So why are you so interested in having a pop then ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> So why are you so interested in having a pop then ?


because he is apple.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> because he is apple.


BOOM and there it is.

Same style of posting, same style of threads...

Not just me who thinks it then l am glad to see.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Milkys ban hammer is getting itchy


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> BOOM and there it is.
> 
> Same style of posting, same style of threads...
> 
> Not just me who thinks it then l am glad to see.


 h34r:


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Milky said:


> Glad to see such an authority on the forum passing on everyone's opinions. FTR l am not laughing but be glad to hear off anyone who is see if they will back up your "opinion "


Well, I'm laughing at how much bull**** there is on this thread, it's the Internet, you can make up what you want, nobody knows what's actually happened but a guy gobs off, saying he's gonna do this and that, then they have a chat and everything is fine, REALLY.

I mean the guys not traceable, yet suddenly he is, then within 24 hours and from complete different corners of England the work is done, someone's been watching too much Johnathan Creek!

You don't publicly call someone out, you quietly go about your business, sit back, take a bit of time and then when things die down and

The person/people least expect it you act, you go about your business and shut the **** up.

I suppose that wont get you the respect of your peers though, neither would just admitting you've been mugged off and leaving it at that, which I'd put my car, house and flat on!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Goosh said:


> Milkys ban hammer is getting itchy


Been watching him a while mate, he stands out like a sore thumb.

Come on then tough guy lets be having you, last time it was onepoundcoin IIRC.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> BOOM and there it is.
> 
> Same style of posting, same style of threads...
> 
> Not just me who thinks it then l am glad to see.


When this trenmonster guy appeared on the forum he was v abrupt and overruled what anyone said about gear, so he must be a master

He also said he's run something like 2g or 4g a week on a cruise for a year or more yet wouldn't post photos of his success

:yawn:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TrenMonster said:


> it aint your gear yet either *lad* :whistling:
> 
> im not assed either way mate but most are laughing at you like I am now :lol: you copped out and you look a lot less of a man than you did before you started 'tekkering anyone in your way' :lol:


"lad" is classic Scouse/wannabe Scouse from Birkenhead talk 

TM, where are you from lad?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

saidtomyself said:


> Well, I'm laughing at how much bull**** there is on this thread, it's the Internet, you can make up what you want, nobody knows what's actually happened but a guy gobs off, saying he's gonna do this and that, then they have a chat and everything is fine, REALLY.
> 
> I mean the guys not traceable, yet suddenly he is, then within 24 hours and from complete different corners of England the work is done, someone's been watching too much Johnathan Creek!
> 
> ...


Ok.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sckeane said:


> When this trenmonster guy appeared on the forum he was v abrupt and overruled what anyone said about gear, so he must be a master
> 
> He also said he's run something like 2g or 4g a week on a cruise for a year or more yet wouldn't post photos of his success
> 
> :yawn:


This is another habit of him as well, suddenly disappearing when he gets rumbled.


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Huntingground said:


> "lad" is classic Scouse/wannabe Scouse from Birkenhead talk
> 
> TM, where are you from lad?


Whole of the North but in particular scousers, true lad.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

saidtomyself said:


> Whole of the North but in particular scousers, true lad.


I'm from Birkenhead.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> "lad" is classic Scouse/wannabe Scouse from Birkenhead talk
> 
> TM, where are you from lad?


I am also suspicious of another member posting in this thread, same attitude, same style of posting, seems to follow the thieving piece of sh*t around....


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Milky said:


> I am also suspicious of another member posting in this thread, same attitude, same style of posting, seems to follow the thieving piece of sh*t around....


Name and shame then lad


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

TrenMonster said:


> it aint your gear yet either lad :whistling:
> 
> im not assed either way mate but most are laughing at you like I am now :lol: you copped out and you look a lot less of a man than you did before you started 'tekkering anyone in your way' :lol:





Milky said:


> BOOM and there it is.
> 
> Same style of posting, same style of threads...
> 
> Not just me who thinks it then l am glad to see.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@Mars

look who's back :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mish said:


>


****ed that up didnt you :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


>


nothing showing mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

saidtomyself said:


> Name and shame then lad


" lad " yeah think that confirms it...


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Can someone summarise this for me? I'm so lost with what's going on

I'll rep you.... Not that that's beneficial in anyway lol


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Milky said:


> " lad " yeah think that confirms it...


Hey calm down, dey do don't dey do


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> nothing showing mate.


Swear word in the image link has been censored out breaking the link


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

resten said:


> Swear word in the image link has been censored out breaking the link


Do you know what's going on?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> " lad " yeah think that confirms it...


Joined 2006 Milkster!! He's just have a laugh I reckon.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Joined 2006 Milkster!! He's just have a laugh I reckon.


Yeah he had loads of accounts mate.... anyway he is gone now, let him complain to Lorian if l am wrong, doubt it tho.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Joined 2006 Milkster!! He's just have a laugh I reckon.


have to agree


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sckeane said:


> Can someone summarise this for me? I'm so lost with what's going on
> 
> I'll rep you.... Not that that's beneficial in anyway lol


Basically while you was banned you were dry finger bummed .

The end .


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Do you know what's going on?


Guy runs off with money, tekkers tracks him down, tekkers threatens to unleash the kraken, guy sends tekkers what he's owed.

I think


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

If angry tren man is apple, then whoever iv been dealing with isn't apple, coz this guy here is an absolute bellend (I think it's poke), but to talk to, the guy Iv been addressing on here seems like a fairly nice chap.. perhaps they werent the same person afterall hahaha :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> have to agree


Incorrect.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

TrenMonster said:


> it aint your gear yet either lad :whistling:
> 
> im not assed either way mate but most are laughing at you like I am now :lol: you copped out and you look a lot less of a man than you did before you started 'tekkering anyone in your way' :lol:





resten said:


> Swear word in the image link has been censored out breaking the link


Alright i fvcked up, do you all have to keep quoting it. It doesn't happen often but when it does people crucify you for it. Jeeez


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

So what happened in the end? Are apple and tekkers make friends on what?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> If angry tren man is apple, then whoever iv been dealing with isn't apple, coz this guy here is an absolute bellend (*I think it's poke*), but to talk to, the guy Iv been addressing on here seems like a fairly nice chap.. perhaps they werent the same person afterall hahaha :lol:


that's not a bad shout


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> If angry tren man is apple, then whoever iv been dealing with isn't apple, coz this guy here is an absolute bellend (I think it's poke), but to talk to, the guy Iv been addressing on here seems like a fairly nice chap.. perhaps they werent the same person afterall hahaha :lol:


Nah mate, Poke never did endless threads about different gear like this fella. That was Apple all over.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

resten said:


> Guy runs off with money, tekkers tracks him down, tekkers threatens to unleash the kraken, guy sends tekkers what he's owed.
> 
> I think


Busting all kinds a nuts


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Maybe Teks is apple and his mental capacity is poorly sick. It must terrible not to be in control of all of ones faculties.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Nah mate, Poke never did endless threads about different gear like this fella. That was Apple all over.


don't know this apple matey, but poke as I've read many of his threads /posts has to be the most adamant closed minded guy on the planet, even if the he's wrong he's still right


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

@TrenMonster come back... I really wanna see how this ends


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Ahh @sckeane is back.

Don't get banned again mate, it's been kicking off since you've been gone!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Ahh @sckeane is back.
> 
> Don't get banned again mate, it's been kicking off since you've been gone!


Haha I won't mate I'll play nicely from now on 

Oh really what have I missed? I thought it had been dead lol can't find anything interesting !


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

trenmonster an't apple, i used to get on to apple every time he made a new account ....one thing to sus apple out is (well this will fook me up gettin on to him but) look at all apples accounts he hardly ever gives a "like" out .thats how i used to get on to him . ..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LER said:


> trenmonster an't apple, i used to get on to apple every time he made a new account ....one thing to sus apple out is (well this will fook me up gettin on to him but) look at all apples accounts he hardly ever gives a "like" out .thats how i used to get on to him . ..


Beg to differ mate.

Like l say Apple used to make lots of threads about different labs, hence why my suspicion was aroused.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

resten said:


> Guy runs off with money, tekkers tracks him down, tekkers threatens to unleash the kraken, guy sends tekkers what he's owed.
> 
> I think


That's correct. However, there is sudden twist to the tale, if this tren monster is apple, then who iv been dealing with certainly isn't apple :lol: well ain't that a bitch!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Haha I won't mate I'll play nicely from now on
> 
> Oh really what have I missed? I thought it had been dead lol can't find anything interesting !


Oh, The @Ackee&Saltfish detective agency has been on fire lately, @resten walking round Brighton in a girls vest, @lxm getting banned for some MA stuff, @IGotTekkers turning detective and a few other random goings on.

The usual forum drama and self-centered whoreage too.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

think i know who trenmonster is tho.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LER said:


> think i know who trenmonster is tho.


Crazypaver ?

He was the same TBH.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

LER said:


> think i know who trenmonster is tho.


you ever have him round for dinner?

"And this is the wife"

"Lovely to meet you, and who are you?"

"Trenmonster"


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Can someone summarise this for me? I'm so lost with what's going on
> 
> I'll rep you.... Not that that's beneficial in anyway lol


Milky has a few alias accounts, he posts as Tren Monster, Poke, apple and Tekkers. He has been spinning his web for many months and laughing his tits off at how gullible we are!

There's a few other versions, just pick the one you like the most!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Milky has a few alias accounts, he posts as Tren Monster, Poke, apple and Tekkers. He has been spinning his web for many months and laughing his tits off at how gullible we are!
> 
> There's a few other versions, just pick the one you like the most!


Hence why l have a house in Beverly Hills and spend most of the yr in Skegness in my luxury caravan, suckers !!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Hence why l have a house in Beverly Hills and spend most of the yr in Skegness in my luxury caravan, suckers !!


no need to rub our noses in it


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hence why l have a house in Beverly Hills and spend most of the yr in Skegness in my luxury caravan, suckers !!


ive been to Skegness with the mrs today. didn't see many luxury caravans though, more run down old pikey trailers for the cheaper holidaymaker


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> ive been to Skegness with the mrs today. didn't see many luxury caravans though, more run down old pikey trailers for the cheaper holidaymaker


Listen you, mine is luxury, the toilet has proper chemicals in it an everyfing !


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Crazypaver ?
> 
> He was the same TBH.


Supposed to be locked up. God forbid he's just another cvnt who's done a runner with a sh1t load of money.

There was a sh1t load that didn't add up with their story


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> ive been to Skegness with the mrs today. didn't see many luxury caravans though, more run down old pikey trailers for the cheaper holidaymaker


His campsite is guarded ffs, he's not just going to let any old tom, dic or harry in!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> His campsite is guarded ffs, he's not just going to let any old tom, dic or harry in!


Exactly, if you do get past the dags and transit vans we use for our legitimate scrap metal businesses then you may have a chance.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Crazypaver ?
> 
> He was the same TBH.


Really?? He seemed to be a very hyper over excited youngster that just discovered drugs and was trying to scrounge money, left right and centre to buy stuff by selling stuff

What has he been banned for??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Really?? He seemed to be a very hyper over excited youngster that just discovered drugs and was trying to scrounge money, left right and centre to buy stuff by selling stuff
> 
> What has he been banned for??


Bragging about mixing 300 vials of gear on an open forum.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Exactly, if you do get past the dags and transit vans we use for our legitimate scrap metal businesses then you may have a chance.


it all makes sense now... you do tarmac as well don't you :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Nah mate, *Poke never did endless threads *about different gear like this fella. That was Apple all over.


But he did 'comment' endlessly, relentlessly and constantly. About anything, even if it was a useless chair (which turned out to be art as @Ashcrapper found out:lol: )


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

crazypavers gear was spot on though


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Really?? He seemed to be a very hyper over excited youngster that just discovered drugs and was trying to scrounge money, left right and centre to buy stuff by selling stuff
> 
> What has he been banned for??


For being behind Fusion pharma


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Really?? He seemed to be a very hyper over excited youngster that just discovered drugs and was trying to scrounge money, left right and centre to buy stuff by selling stuff
> 
> What has he been banned for??


think he was mr fusion


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jaycue2u said:


> But he did 'comment' endlessly, relentlessly and constantly. About anything, even if it was a useless chair (which turned out to be art as @Ashcrapper found out:lol: )


Oh yeah, Poke was an antagonistic pr**k but like l say l had my eye on this fella due to his threads.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

dont think crazypaver was a scammer think things just got out of hand and he was to open about what he was up to .


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Oh yeah, Poke was an antagonistic pr**k but like l say l had my eye on this fella due to his threads.


*draws curtains and checks behind the sofa, nope no milky there!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me if he was being investigated on the forums anyway . Prob good job he got chucked off


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Bragging about mixing 300 vials of gear on an open forum.





resten said:


> For being behind Fusion pharma


Aaaaaah I missed that one.

Saying that I did have a couple pms when I first joined asking if I want to buy various things(just a handful) as he was strapped for cash but it went all straight over my head and I declined, didn't even cross my mind, DOH


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Oh, The @Ackee&Saltfish detective agency has been on fire lately, @resten walking round Brighton in a girls vest, @lxm getting banned for some MA stuff, @IGotTekkers turning detective and a few other random goings on.
> 
> The usual forum drama and self-centered whoreage too.


Haha usual sh!t then

Defiantly not surprised at resten, you know he ****ed over Harry potter the other afternoon?

Dodgey guy


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Aaaaaah I missed that one.
> 
> Saying that I did have a couple pms when I first joined asking if I want to buy various things(just a handful) as he was strapped for cash but it went all straight over my head and I declined, didn't even cross my mind, DOH


i had more contact from BSI affiliates than any other lab pmsl, and somehow they're still active members


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> i had more contact from BSI affiliates than any other lab pmsl, and somehow they're still active members


I've had none lol

WHY


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

sckeane said:


> I've had none lol
> 
> WHY


Coz BSI know your apple?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Coz BSI know your apple?


I'm orange mate


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Apple was banned and came back as "Rolex" his avi gave it away :lol: then got banned again now i dont know and fvck reading 65 pages of cr4p on a friday!
> 
> Its the internet, never trust anyone because on here were are all mashing in 500g of protein a day, injecting 3-5g of gear a week, drive range rovers monday to friday and race lotus exiges on the weekend and partake in wife swapping/getting gang banged by a bunch of black lads from time to time :whistling:


Not white lads though ??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

pegasus2013 said:


> no your not.!
> 
> you moved away when you were a teen .
> 
> pm me your full name I would like to meet you.


Greetings apple hows things?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

pegasus2013 said:


> no your not.!
> 
> you moved away when you were a teen .
> 
> pm me your full name I would like to meet you.


You can't pm uuntil 30 posts Vincent if that is your real name!? (Der Der derrrrrrrr)


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

pegasus2013 said:


> not too bad *to be honest mate *.
> 
> the amount of ****e posted in this thread is comical lol.


Didn't you use write " tbo" ....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Breda said:


> Greetings apple hows things?


Breda, was this comment from Pegasus aimed at me?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Breda, was this comment from Pegasus aimed at me?


think it was mate... fight fight fight


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

So the moral of the story is don't buy drugs from random people on forums?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> think it was mate... fight fight fight


Haahaa, Pencilneck Pegasus/Talos/Apple/OnePoundCoin/Poke or whatever he calls himself knows my name and where I grew up (both PM'ed to him about 2 or 3 years ago when he was trying to sell me gear but also asking about a fellow Birkenhead lad).

The chance of this 11 stone fresh-out-of-jail wannabe gangster meeting up with me is nil. Pencilneck is just sounding off on the internet, never come across this before


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

gummyp said:


> So the moral of the story is don't buy drugs from random people on forums?


Only trust people you've put a few small orders in with and if you can put a face to their name :whistling:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Only trust people you've put a few small orders in with and if you can put a face to their name :whistling:


Is sex an acceptable form of currency with this drug dealer? If so, I would like to buy an addiction.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Is sex an acceptable form of currency with this drug dealer? If so, I would like to buy an addiction.


Sex is a highly addictive drug...


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Is sex an acceptable form of currency with this drug dealer? If so, I would like to buy an addiction.


Deleted...double post


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Milky said:


> Yeah he had loads of accounts mate.... anyway he is gone now, let him complain to Lorian if l am wrong, doubt it tho.


I wont be complaining, he's been on my ignore list since i joined :lol: .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Going to close this now, going no where and TBH almost giving the ku*t some kind of cult status now.


----------

